# إستعمل خمرا قليلا من اجل معدتك واسقامك الكثيرة



## apostle.paul (24 مارس 2013)

*دعونا نتقيا قليلا من موضوع اقل ما يوصف بانه زبالة الزبالة وكاتبلى اسم نفسه " دكتور نيو "
دكتور مين يا عم الحاج دا انت حلاق صحة واخرك خريج معهد لاسلكى 
المهم الاخ بيتريق على كلام سيده وتاج راسه بولس الرسول " *
*لاَ تَكُنْ فِي مَا بَعْدُ شَرَّابَ مَاءٍ، بَلِ اسْتَعْمِلْ خَمْرًا قَلِيلاً مِنْ أَجْلِ مَعِدَتِكَ وَأَسْقَامِكَ الْكَثِيرَةِ " وبعدين نقل تفسير بيقول يمكن كان عنده استسقاء او امراض فى الكبد وقعد يرغى كتير ويقول الاستسقاء مبتتعلجش بالخمرة
والسؤال هو اصلا النص قال كبد ولا استسقاء ؟؟؟ ولا قال من اجل معدتك ؟؟؟

طيب وسالنا السؤال البهيل دلوقتى 


*


> *و هنا
> و بكل محبه:
> و بصفتى طبيب كبد و جهاز هضمى:
> اتحدى اى مسيحى ان يأتى بدليل طبى على استخدام الخمر كعلاج للتليف الكبدى  او الاستسقاء او حتى كعلاج عام ...كما يوحى بذلك كلام بولس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> اى طبيب مسيحى عنده المقدرة على الرد....................فليتفضل بالرد مشكورا.............*


*
والمصحف انت لا دكتور ولا حتى حلاق صحة انت اخرك فى كلية طب هتلاقيك كلية ازهر " اللى لامة شوية متخلفين "

بص يا ابنى والاجابة باختصار ايوة النبيذ الاحمر مفيد لكثير من الامرض ومنها امرض المعدة

نبدأ كدا بعالم ملحد ينتسب زورا للاسلام اسمه ابن سينا قال ايه؟
*
 *Islamic doctors such as the Persian Avicenna  in the 11th century AD noted that wine was an efficient digestive aid  but because of Islamic laws were limited only in using it as a  disinfectant while dressing wounds
**فى القرن ال 11 لاحظ ان الخمر له تاثير مساعد فى الهضم وبسبب القوانين الاسلامي استخدمه فقط كمطهر


يعنى هو عارف انه ليه فايدة فى الهضم بس مش عارف يستخدمه بسبب شريعتكم الحمقاء 

فى بكتريا مسؤولة بدرجة كبيرة عن عسر الهضم عند 70 فى المية من المصريين اسمها h.pylori فى راسة لعالم المانى وجد ان اللى مبيشربوش خمرة خالص اكثر عرضة للاصابة بتلك البكرتيا عن المعتادين لشرب الخمر بنسب متوسطة
**A German study conducted in the late 1990s showed that non-drinkers had slightly higher infection rates of Helicobacter pylori than moderate wine and beer drinkers

**طيب ايه تانى ليه تاثير مباشر على عملية الايض الخاصة بالكليسترول وبيلل نسبة الاصابة بحصاوى المرارة
**Wine's positive effects on the ****bolism of cholesterol has been suggested as a link to lower occurrences of gallstones among moderate drinkers


**كل دا من الوكيبديا 

وممكن ترجع هنا عن فوائد الخمرة بنسب متوسطة على كل اجهزة الجسم


نكمل باقى الفوائد
دكتور فرنسية اسمها جولى دامب قال ايه عن شرب الخمر بنسب معقولة
انه بيقلل نسب الاصابة بامراض القلب والازمات القلبية
*
 *here are multiple observational studies suggesting moderate consumption  of alcohol is associated with decreased incidence of cardiovascular  disease, including lower risk of heart attacks.*
​*المصدر

لها نشاط كضد السرطانات
**It may prove anti-carcinogenic by inhibiting certain enzymes, promoting  cancer cell death, and preventing the development of blood vessels  needed to feed a tumor," Bontempo said. Interestingly, grapes grown in  cool climates have higher concentrations of resveratrol



**معروف ان من اقوى مضدات الشيخوخة هو مضدات الاكسدرة لذلك بينصح بشرب القهوة والشاى الاخضر وفيتامين اى واى سورس يحوى مضاادات اكسدة وايضا الخمر يحوى على نسب مضادات اكسدة بوفرة اللى بيمنه الجسم من امراض القلب
*
 *Red wines are a rich source of antioxidants, the most important and  widely studied being resveratrol. This compound is found mostly in the  skin and seeds of grapes. Several other antioxidants those are present  in different quantities, all help in the protection and prevention of  various diseases by eliminating the free radicals from the body. The  antioxidants also prevent the body against heart diseases.*
​
*المصدر.* 


*2- بيزيد كثافة العظام فى الستات الكبيرة فبيمنع هشاشة العظام
3-بيمنه خلطات القلب لانه له نشاط ضد التجلط
4-بيحسن وظائف التفكير والذاكرة وبيقلل نسبة الاصابة  بالزهايمر
5-مفيد لامراض المعدة كالاسهال والتهيج ومفيد لكل امراض المعدة وبيمنه تكوين البكتريا فيها الىل بتسبب التهابات المعدة والقرح والسرطان* 
 *Red wine is very effective in various stomach ailments like diarrhea and  irritations. It has anti-bacterial and soothing effect and so it is  very good for all types of stomach disorders. Moderate wine consumption  also lessens the risk of infection from the bacterium that causes  gastritis and peptic ulcers and also lessens the risk of stomach cancer*.
​

 *ونختم بهذا الموضوع ان النبيذ الاحمر يمنع تسمم الطعام والقرح المعدية هنا*
 *
والصراحة احنا كمسيحين مثقفين لا ندعى اطلاقا ان ما قاله بولس لتلميذه تيموثاوس اعجاز ولا بدنجان فهو شئ متعارف عليه فى الشرق القديم وكان بيستخدم كوسيلة علاجية بسيطة فى ايامهم وهو نقل خبرة بسيطة متعارةف فى الشرق بين الناس
تلك العادة القديمة كونها صحيحة او خاطئة لا علاقة لها بفكر المسيح لانها مجرد نصيحة من معلم لتلميه حسبما كان متوفر فى عصره من امكانيات 
ولكننا وجدنا ان تلك العادة القديمة الى الان لها صدى قوى وان فعلا عدم الاسراف فى شرب الخمر واستخدامه بنسب معقولة له فوائد طبيعة رائعة 

ناتى بقة لعوكل جزيرة العرب " ابن امنة " اللى ماشى بمبدأ صبح صبح يا عم الحاج


هل تعرف ان الحاج امر قافلة بانها تشرب بول البعير ولبنهم
*
 *  أن رهطا من عكل ، أو قال : عرينة ، ولا أعلمه إلا قال : من عكل ، قدموا  المدينة ، فأمر لهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بلقاح ، وأمرهم أن يخرجوا  فيشربوا من أبوالها وألبانها ، فشربوا  حتى إذا برئوا قتلوا الراعي واستاقوا النعم ، فبلغ النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم غدوة ، فبعث الطلب في إثرهم ، فما ارتفع النهار حتى جئ بهم ، فأمر بهم  فقطع أيديهم وأرجلهم ، وسمر أعينهم ، فألقوا بالحرة يستسقون فلا يسقون .  قال أبو قلابة : هؤلاء قوم سرقوا وقتلوا وكفروا بعد إيمانهم ، وحاربوا الله  ورسوله .  * *الراوي:     أنس بن مالك المحدث:البخاري - المصدر:  صحيح البخاري   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  6805
* *خلاصة حكم المحدث:  [صحيح]    *
 * 

والحمد لله على نعمة الاسلام بيشربوا اليوريا " السامة " وبيقولك برئوا
ومش محتاج ان اثبت ان البول سام وفيه عناصر تسبب تسمم فورا واخطرها اليوريا 
ولو رد هيجبلى ابحاث بتقول انه بيقتل الخلايا السرطانية 
هقولك اسم الله عليك لانه عنصر مميت فبيسبب دمار لللخلايا السرطانية تخيل بقة بيموتوا بيه الخلايا السرطانية لو اديته لواحد عادى هيعمل فيه ايه 


ثانى حديث للحاج بتاعنا هو حديث مضحك واهبل لاقصى درجة هو حديث العسل 
* *جاء رجلٌ إلى النبيِّ صلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّم فقال : إن أخي استَطلَق بطنُه، فقال : ( اسقِه عسَلًا ) . فسقاه فقال : إني سقَيْتُه فلم يَزِدْه إلا استِطلاقًا، فقال : ( صدَق اللهُ وكذَب بطنُ أخيكَ ) .* *الراوي:     أبو سعيد الخدري المحدث:البخاري - المصدر:  صحيح البخاري   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  5716
* *خلاصة حكم المحدث:  [صحيح]


هو واضح ان الراجل عنده تقلصات فى الامعاء " مغص " 
intestinal colics ومفيش ادنى علاقة انه ياكل عسل بواحد عنده مغص دا انسان بدوى وجاهل علشان كدا مش هيخف والله ما هيخف  بالعكس دا فى الاطفال بنمنع تماما السكريات او العسل انه يضاف على الاكل لو الطفل عنه مغص لانه الحالة بتسوء اكتر 

كفاية سلخ على كدا بالشفا لو عايز تانى ابقى تعالى كل يوم 
*
​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (24 مارس 2013)

*الخمر  ...  شبهة من لا شبهة له. إعادة تلو إعادة .*



*-[1]-​* النص الحرفي  [ الرسالة الأولى إلى تيموثاؤءس الاصحاح الخامس ] نص[16. إِنْ كَانَ لِمُؤْمِنٍ أَوْ مُؤْمِنَةٍ أَرَامِلُ فَلْيُسَاعِدْهُنَّ وَلاَ يُثَقَّلْ عَلَى الْكَنِيسَةِ، لِكَيْ تُسَاعِدَ هِيَ اللَّوَاتِي هُنَّ بِالْحَقِيقَةِ أَرَامِلُ.
17. أَمَّا الشُّيُوخُ الْمُدَبِّرُونَ حَسَناً فَلْيُحْسَبُوا أَهْلاً لِكَرَامَةٍ مُضَاعَفَةٍ، وَلاَ سِيَّمَا الَّذِينَ يَتْعَبُونَ فِي الْكَلِمَةِ وَالتَّعْلِيمِ،
18. لأَنَّ الْكِتَابَ يَقُولُ: «لاَ تَكُمَّ ثَوْراً دَارِساً، وَالْفَاعِلُ مُسْتَحِقٌّ أُجْرَتَهُ».
19. لاَ تَقْبَلْ شِكَايَةً عَلَى شَيْخٍ إِلاَّ عَلَى شَاهِدَيْنِ أَوْ ثَلاَثَةِ شُهُودٍ.
20. اَلَّذِينَ يُخْطِئُونَ وَبِّخْهُمْ أَمَامَ الْجَمِيعِ لِكَيْ يَكُونَ عِنْدَ الْبَاقِينَ خَوْفٌ.
21. أُنَاشِدُكَ أَمَامَ اللهِ وَالرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ وَالْمَلاَئِكَةِ الْمُخْتَارِينَ أَنْ تَحْفَظَ هَذَا بِدُونِ غَرَضٍ، وَلاَ تَعْمَلَ شَيْئاً بِمُحَابَاةٍ.
22. لاَ تَضَعْ يَداً عَلَى أَحَدٍ بِالْعَجَلَةِ، وَلاَ تَشْتَرِكْ فِي خَطَايَا الآخَرِينَ*. احْفَظْ نَفْسَكَ طَاهِراً.*
*23. لاَ تَكُنْ فِي مَا بَعْدُ شَرَّابَ مَاءٍ، بَلِ اسْتَعْمِلْ خَمْراً قَلِيلاً مِنْ أَجْلِ مَعِدَتِكَ وَأَسْقَامِكَ الْكَثِيرَةِ.*
24. خَطَايَا بَعْضِ النَّاسِ وَاضِحَةٌ تَتَقَدَّمُ إِلَى الْقَضَاءِ، وَأَمَّا الْبَعْضُ فَتَتْبَعُهُمْ.
25. كَذَلِكَ أَيْضاً الأَعْمَالُ الصَّالِحَةُ وَاضِحَةٌ، وَالَّتِي هِيَ خِلاَفُ ذَلِكَ لاَ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ تُخْفى.] إنتهى الاقتباس النصي الحرفي من الوحى الالهى .
وأول  وأوضح ملحوظة   :: تعُّمد المهاجم تجاهل  الكنوز التى يخطئها الحصر -الكنوز الاخلاقية والايمانية والروحانية والرعويةوالتنظيمية التى إحتوت عليها الرسالتان إلى تيموثاؤس الاولى والثانية .. لابأس .فهذا عهدنا بالمفترى المشتكى مدلساً مزايداً ليس إلا .
إذ سياق  الاية جاء وسط تدبير وتنظيم العمل  الادارى القضائي للاسقف إستلزم الامر وضع حدود وتقنينات  لشرب الخمر  الذى  كان تمكن منه خلال سنى النضج والحداثة  بحكم الاندماج فى المجتمع الاممى .
*-[2]-​*تفسيراً تسلمناه منذ نعومة أظفارنا فى الكنيسة التى لا تفتأؤون  تهاجموها عدواناً وإفتراءاً :
[   إذ إنحدر تيموثاؤءس ذو الانتماء الوثنى الاممى  إلى الإنخراط فالافراط فى تعاطى الخمور -كعادة اليونانين واللاتين فى ذلك الزمان ...
إستلزم الامر  بعد إعتناقه الايمان المسيحى ...خصوصاً  ترقيه إلى درجة الاسقفية  بكل مالها من علم وقضاء وتدبير وإدارة وما تستوجبه مقتضياتها من سهر ويقظة  تستدعى  ترشيد هذا الاستعمال  والاقلال  منه -
فالرسول   يقول له بإسلوب منتهى التهذب  -حرصاً على عدم تجريح سامعه -* لا تكن مبالغاً مفرطاً  فى شرب  الخمر كما  لو كان  ماءاً  *  ... بل* رشِّــدْ  و   قلل  و إختصر إلى أدنى مستوى    يمكنك  الإقلال لديه *..مراعاةً    لالام  المعدة التى لم تعد تحتمل مزيداً من الحموضة  وللاسقام الكثيرة  التى تفرض عليك  إقلالاً بل إقلاعاً  ..: فالروح القدوس الناطق على فم الرسول بولس هنا   - يتوجه بحنو وتهذب فى توجيه النفس بلا تجريح  ولا  تقريع  إلى  الترشيد والاقلال والاقلاع  بدون تصادم وبدون  إحتكاك]
فهل  يقبل الاخ المهاجم هذا التفسير   أم  يماطل  ويناور  رغبة فى الهجوم ليس الا؟

*-[3]- ​*
 تجاهل المهاجم مئات التفاسير المعتمدة المتوافرة للعلماء المسيحيين شرقاً وغرباً المعاصرين والمنتقلين .. فلماذا يا ترى ؟؟؟!!
فقط ينتقى ما يعن له من إجتهادات المفسرين التى تناسب  نيته  الهجومية  :
مثلاً نأخذ هذا التفسير:
*تفسير الاب تادرس يعقوب *:
[العدد 23:
6. وصية خاصة بصحته

"لا تكن فيما بعد شراب ماء،

بل استعمل خمرًا قليلاً من أجل معدتك وأسقامك الكثيرة" [23].

أظهر الرسول أبوة حانية نحو تلميذه، فألزمه ألا يشرب بعد ماءً، بل يستعمل القليل من الخمر كدواء لمعدته وأمراضه الأخرى. حقًا يظهر الرسول بولس كإنسانٍ متسع القلب، لا يُستعبد للحرفية القاتلة. عندما يجد إنسانًا يتعثر بسبب أكله اللحم المستخدم كذبائح وثنية يحرم نفسه من اللحم، قائلاً: *"حسن أن لا تأكل لحمًا ولا تشرب خمرًا ولا شيئًا يصطدم به أخوك أو يعثر أو يضعف" (رو 14: 21)،* وعندما يجد أسقفًا يمتنع عن الخمر نهائيًا بالرغم من حاجته إلى استخدام القليل منه لظروفه الصحية يلزمه بالشرب.

يقول العلامة ترتليان أن تيموثاوس [كان ممتنعًا عن الخمر ليس عن قانون، وإنما بسبب تكريسه.] فالخمر في ذاتها ليست محرمة بقانون* لكنها غير لائقة خاصة بالنسبة للمكرسين لخدمة الرب. ويرى القديس إكليمنضس السكندري أن تيموثاوس استخدم الخمر كمقوٍ يناسب جسده المريض الخائر، أما تأكيد استخدام "القليل" منه فخشية أن ينسى المرضى بكثرة الخمر.*

يتساءل القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: لماذا لم يشفه الرسول من أمراض معدته بدلاً من السماح له بشرب القليل من الخمر؟ وجاءت الإجابة: [لكي إذا ما رأينا عظماء وفضلاء مصابين بالضيقات لا نعترض، فإن هذه بالنسبة لهم افتقاد مفيد. إن كان بولس قد أرسل إليه ملاك الشيطان حتى لا يفتخر فوق القياس (2 كو 12: 11) فبالأكثر يليق أن يصاب تيموثاوس بالضعف. لقد كانت المعجزات التي فعلها كافية أن تسقطه في الكبرياءk لذا ترك للخضوع لعمل الدواء (دون الشفاء المعجزي) حتى يتواضع، وحتى لا يتعثر الغير إذ يتعلمون أن الذين يقومون بأعمال عظيمة هم أناس يشاركونهم طبيعتهم الضعيفة.] هكذا ترك القديس تيموثاوس الذي وهبه الله صنع الآيات والعجائب يئن من المرض ويلتزم بشرب القليل من الخمر علامة ضعفه الشخصي]إنتهى الاقتباس 

*القس مينيس عبدالنور*
 [ قال المعترض: »جاء في 1تيموثاوس 5:23 قول بولس لتيموثاوس: »استعمل خمراً قليلاً من أجل معدتك وأسقامك الكثيرة«. وهذا ليس من الدين في شيء. ومعروفٌ أن الرسل إذا تكلموا أو كتبوا في أمر الدين يحفظهم الإلهام. ولكنهم يكتبون بمقتضى عقولهم بغير الإلهام في الحالات العامة. ونصيحة بولس لتيموثاوس بخصوص الخمر ليست من الإلهام في شيء«.
وللرد نقول: (1) قال الرسول بولس وهو يكتب لتيموثاوس: »كل الكتاب هو موحى به من الله« (2تيموثاوس 3:16). وكل ما يوحي الله به لأنبيائه صحيح ومفيد، ويصح أن يُطلق عليه قوله لما خلق العالم: »ورأى الله ذلك أنه حسن« (تكوين 1:21). وقبل الآية التي اقتبسها المعترض كتب الرسول بولس لتيموثاوس يقول: »أناشدك أمام الله والرب يسوع المسيح والملائكة المختارين أن تحفظ هذا. لا تضع يداً على أحدٍ بالعَجَلة. احفظ نفسك طاهراً. لا تكن في ما بعد شرَّاب ماء، بل استعمل خمراً قليلاً من أجل معدتك وأسقامك الكثيرة«. لأن الله يريد أن ينتبه الناس إلى صحتهم، ولا سيما أتقياؤه، فقد كانت حياة تيموثاوس مهمة لأعضاء كنيسة أفسس الذين كان يشرف على سلامتهم الروحية. فإذا تمكن المرض منه لا يقدر أن يعظ المؤمنين ولا أن يثبتهم في الإيمان.
(2) أوضح الرسول بولس بنصيحته لتيموثاوس جواز استعمال الخمر للدواء، فالمادة في ذاتها ليست شراً، لكن استعمالها يجعل منها ضارة أو نافعة. ولا يخفى أنه يجوز تعاطي السم بنسب معينة للعلاج، وكذلك الخمر. فالإكثار منه يضر، والقليل منه يُستعمل كدواء متى رأى الطبيب ذلك. ]
انتهى الاقتباس من كلام القس مينيس عبدالنور ..
نستكمل سوياً:
*-[4]-*​


> اى طبيب مسيحى عنده المقدرة على الرد....................فليتفضل بالرد مشكورا.............


العبد لله   أنعم عليّ  المسيح إلهى* أنى طبيب مسيحى* ومثلى وأبدى وأفضل منى عشرات الالاف من الاقباط :
والشكر للمسيح : لقد رددت عليك .
1- أن ليس فى كلام بولس فى حد ذاته تشريعاً  عمومياً للعامة بالافراط فى شرب الخمر.
2-أن فى كلامه  تلميحاً رعوياً مستترراً مهذباً للاسقف (الحديث العهد بالاسقفية )  بالاقلال  جداً إلى الحد الادنى [بإستعمال  قليل  من الخمر]
بشأن أوجاع بدنية عديدة تخصه* ليست مسجلة تحديداً *  فى النص .
3-  عبارة ( معدتك  )  فى السياق هى  سبب الاقلال والترشيد وليست سبب الاستعمال .
4- أننا  نحاسب تلك الصياغة  فى ضؤء المتاح آئنذاك للبشرية من مضادات حيوية ومسكنات للالام - فلا الكورتيزون ولا ال [N.S.A.I.Ds]
كانت  قد ظهرت للوجود فالمسكنات للالام الروماتيزمية للجهاز الهيكلى لم يكن الا الخمور وبعض الأعشاب والنباتات كالثوم والبصل والحنظل والمُّرة والايسون والكركديه والشمر .. و.. و  - هذا يصحن ويطبخ وهذا يدهن به وهكذا .. فالوحى الالهى تعامل مع  إحتياجات وألالام البشرية فى ضؤء ما أتيح لها أى البشرية- *آئنذاك  من موارد وعناصر ومعطيات متاحة * لا عن نقص ولا عن قصور فى العلم الالهى ولا فى الصلاحيات فى الوحى الالهى ... لكن  
لو كان  الوحى آئنذاك قال لذات الاسقف : [خذ كتافلام  cataflamأو إندوسيدindocid أو  فولتارينvoltaren بسبب أسقامك الكثيرة] فمن إين له ,وكيف التنفيذ التنفيذ - *فيكون هذا ليس إعجازاً بل تعجيزاً.*
والقصد ان الوحى الالهى تعامل معه آئنذاك فى ضؤء ما هو متاح لزمانه ومكانه.


5- إذا  كان هناك تقليداً قديماً  مجهول المصدر -خارج النص الحرفي  المعصوم للوحى الالهى - يفيد بأن - القديس تيموثاؤس أسقف  أفسس - كان يعانى الاستسقاء فنقدم لزميلنا الطبيب النطاسي الفذ :  ان أحد أسباب الاستسقاء هو أنواع  متعددة من الاورام الخبيثة- [ تتنوع وتتباين وتتعدد إحتماليات مصادرها]  التى يعانى  مريضها من آلآم -لا نتمنى أن يذوقها مهاجمنا .. (طبيب الكبد الذى غابت عنه هذه الحقيقة )  .. وبالتالى تم تقديم النصيحة بإستعمال هذا  النوع من المواد المسكنة  والمخدرة  بقدرٍ رشيدٍ .. ليس فيه تحريض على الخلاعة - بدليل السياق العام للنص . 


*إدرس معى وتأمل :*

1-* من هنا *
2-* من هنا *


----------



## بايبل333 (25 مارس 2013)

> * و بصفتى طبيب كبد و جهاز هضمى:*


الله ينور عليك يا طبيب كبد انت اكيد كنت من الاوائل على الدفعة أكيد صح 




> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> الحمد لله
> واحد جاب لى النتيجة
> ...


لية كدة ...........؟
احزنتنى يا رجل 
فلم تتكبر وتتفاخر .؟



> *اتحدى اى مسيحى ان يأتى بدليل طبى على استخدام الخمر كعلاج للتليف الكبدى   او الاستسقاء او حتى كعلاج عام ...كما يوحى بذلك كلام بولس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


http://www.ehow.com/about_5041066_red-wine-benefits-women.html

http://www.liversupport.com/wordpress/2009/09/red-red-wine-and-fatty-liver/

http://www.streetdirectory.com/food.../the_health_benefits_of_wine_resveratrol.html


http://www.raysahelian.com/wine.html


http://www.foxnews.com/health/2012/03/27/health-benefits-drinking-red-wine/


تعرف تقولنا اى الكلام الموجود هنا فى الروابط .؟
واى علاقة النبيذ بتخفيف امراض القلب .؟

يكفى رودد الدكتور خالد عليك واخونا  *ELectericCurrent*.


----------



## بايبل333 (25 مارس 2013)

> بل هو من اشهر أسبابه (بعد الالتهابات الفيروسيه)
> 
> و ممكن بنفسك تخش على جوجل و تعمل بحث و تكتب :
> alcoholic liver cirrhosis
> (اى التليف الكبدى الناتج عن الكحول)و هتشوف مئات النتائج بل الااااااااااف النتائج و الابحاث عنه!!!!




الله ينور عليك يا عزيزى كلامك سليم ولا غبار علية نهائى وانا لا انكر ذلك ان الخمور تتلف الاعضاء فى جسد الانسان 
ولكن فى ملحوظة بسيطة جداً لو أخذتها صح ستجد الاجابة على فكرك السقيم الذى ينبع من عقيدة جاهلة 
 *23. لاَ تَكُنْ فِي مَا بَعْدُ شَرَّابَ مَاءٍ،  بَلِ اسْتَعْمِلْ خَمْراً قَلِيلاً مِنْ أَجْلِ مَعِدَتِكَ وَأَسْقَامِكَ  الْكَثِيرَةِ.*

قليلاً 
قليلاً 
قليلاً



> ستجد ان (((((((أول)))) سبب مذكور هو الناتج عن شرب الكحول!!!!!



الاشكالية هل عن طريق كثرة الشرب ام عن التقليل .؟
فانت لم توضح هذا الامر لربما غشاوة على قلبك ولربماً سهواً 


> Many types of liver disease can lead to cirrhosis:
> 
> Alcoholic cirrhosis. Excess alcohol consumption damages the liver.
> Nonalcoholic fatty liver disease. Scarring occurs when liver cells store excess fatty acids.
> ...










والكتاب بيقول قليلاً 
والمرجع بيقول عن كثر التناول 
فاين المشكلة فيهم .؟
لاهنا ولاهناك بل فى عقلك الذى كلم تتكتب تفضح عن جهلك وكانك اول طبيب مصرى او اخر الاطباء 
الكتاب المقدس اشار بحقيقة طبية علمية تفيد لجميع المرضى الذين يمرضون بالامراض التى بداخل البطن هو شرب قليل من الخمر وليس عن الكثرة حتى لا ينقلب عن حدة 

وعلى راى المثل اللى يزيد عن حدة يتقلب ضدة

وهنا رسالة منى لك 
لا تسكت ولا تكف عن الكتابة عن مثل هذه المواضيع 
بل اكتب واتكلم فنحن فخورون ان نثبت للعالم كله هشاشة افكر المشككين


----------



## بايبل333 (25 مارس 2013)

> فعلا:





> اكثر شىء ممكن ان يتسبب فى احراج  الإنسان:
> 
> هو أن يتكلم فيما لا يعرف او في ما لا يفهم
> 
> ...


​
:259pr::259pr:

فهذا الكلام الرائع ينطبق عليك بنسبة 100% ​


----------



## apostle.paul (29 مارس 2013)

*رفعا لسلخ تمرجى الصحة
*


----------



## apostle.paul (29 مارس 2013)

*بيقول الواد نيو
*


> حاول البعض فى منتديات الظلام الرد على الموضوع
> كالعاده......... بالغش و التدليس


*عيب يا واد تقول لعمو تدليس انت تحمد ربنا اصلا انى رديت على المعوقين امثالك*


> سيدك انت وامثالك...........فاهم


*على عينى وراسى طالما انسان يستحق الاحترام والتبجيل فعلى عينى وراسى واكيد هو سيد الجهلاء بتوع " الصاحبة والولد " *


> يا كذاااااااااااااااااااااب


*وانا اكدا ليه يا ننوصة انتى يا بيضة
النص بيقول لاجل معدتك جبت منين الاستسقاء ؟؟؟ جبت منين تليف الكبد؟*
*تصدق انى بحثت فى اكتر من 350 مرجع ملقتش ولا مرجع جاب الكلام دا*


> هى (واضح) اليومين دول عندكم بقت (يمكن)..........؟؟
> 
> يا لتدليسكم!!!!!!!!!!


*يا ابو الكباتن عمرك شفت حد بيدلس فى التفسير
سبت النص ليه ورحت للتفسير لانك انسان عبيط وفاشل وبنيت موضوعك كله على التفسير مش على النص

النص جاب سيرة استسقاء او تليف كبد؟؟؟
لا

النص جاب سيرة المعدة ؟؟
اة

يبقى مين المدلس يا حشرة 
انا بفسر النص وانت بتفسر التفسير *


> مكسوف ليه من كلام قدس ابوك انطونيوس يا شمس لدرجة انك اتكسفت تقول انى استشهدت بتفسيره!!!!


*يا كابتن مانا جايبلك فوق كلامك عن استشهادك بالتفسير ودا لا قيمة له طالما لم يذكر فى النص*.


> طيب جاب فكرة التليف الكبدى او الاستسقاء دى منين يا ترى


*اسرائيليات والعياذ بالله كله يرد الا كلام الرسول*


> ضحكتنى يا معلمى واستاذى!!!
> 
> بقى انا استشهد بموقع _
> mayo clinic
> ...


*راجع كدا الويكبديا وشوف مرجعية كلامهم فى الهامش وشوف هما جايبين كلامهم منين هتلاقى 39 مرجع*

*ثانيا مايو كلينك انا مش معترض عليها ولعلمك البسيط وانا فى السنة السادسة من كلية الطب ذهبت فى دورة اكلينية بتعرف باسم electives فى مستشفى مايو كلينك فى امريكا وخدت فيها دورة 6 اسابيع *
*
فى فرق فى السرعات سيدى العبيط 

وعلشان بس محرمكش من الهبل
بعض فوائد الخمر من موقع مايو كلينك

بتحمى الاوعية الدموية لان فيها مضادات اكسدة
**Antioxidants in red wine called polyphenols may help protect the lining  of blood vessels in your heart. A polyphenol called resveratrol is one  substance in red wine that's gotten attention

**بيمنع الجلطات
**
Resveratrol might be a key ingredient in red wine that helps prevent  damage to blood vessels, reduces "bad" cholesterol and prevents blood  clots*​*خد اقرا باقى الكلما هنا*
 


> طيب :
> سؤال جرىء:
> تقبل بالويكيبديا مرجع احكم بيها على كتابك المقدس؟؟


*لما بيجى عيل مراهق زيك يكتب اى كلام فى الويكبديا بدون مرجعية الويكبديا بتكتب تحذير ان هذا المقال محتاج لمرجعية اكتر
لانها موسوعة حرة اى شخص بيكتب
فليست مشكلتى الويكبديا فى حد ذاتها مشكلتى فى مرجعيتها وارجع للموضوع اللى انا حطتهولك وشوف مرجعيته
معنديش اى مشكلة ان تشتهد بكلام منها شرط ذكر مرجعيته مش يكون على لسان اى مراهق زى حالاتك
*


> و باقى استشهاداتك جايبهالى من الفوكس نيوز و الميل اون لاين


*اثبت خطأ الكلام
ثانيا انا مش محتاج اثبت الكلام دا وبمجرد انى اضع هذا الكلام وموضوع عليه اسمى فهو كلام موثوق فيه انا وضعته فقط لامثالك من رواد الانترنت اصحاب مواضيع " وبالصور الضوئية "
*


> طبعا هتعرفه منين و انت شغال (فى المستوصف)..
> ؟!؟!؟!


* 
انا لو كتبتلك يا طفلى العزيز اسماء المستشفيات سواء اللى اشتغلت فيها بصورة رسمية او انتداب والله اخاف عليك تعمل على نفسك ببى 
*


> كان المفروض تجيب ليا الخمرة ك line of treatment





> بمعنى :
> 
> يقولك علاج مثلا ال peptic ulcer
> 1-alcohol


*مانت متخلف رسمى وعمرك مفتحت كتاب باطنة فى حياتك 
لما كنا بناخد اى disease يكتبلك الاول ال predesposing factors وبعدين ال etiology وبعدين ال clinical picture سواء symptoms و signs وبعدين investigations وبعد كدا ال treatmaent
دا ترتيب اى طالب فى سنة خامسة يعرفه 
ال Treatment فيه lines 
لو ممكن تتحكم فى المرض بواسطة تغذية diatary line بيتكتب فى بعض الامراض زى ال hypertension و ال diabetes وغيرهم وبعدين بتبدا فى اللاين التانى drugs وبعدين اللاين الاخير surgical
علاج قرح المعدة او peptic ulcer الخط الاساسى للعلاج هو الدوائى drugs
لكن فى مساعدات فى الاكل ممكن تقلل الاحساس بالم القرحة المعدية زى فى ناس بيشربوا لبن كتير علشان يقلل الاحساس بالم القرحة ودا مكتوبة فى كتير من الكتب _ وان ثبت خطأ تلك الممارسة _
**so the main line of treatment in peptic ulcer isn't diatary but medical control of ulcer*
​
 *اهم سبب للقرح المعدية هو بكتريا  h.pylori وهى اهم سبب ايضا لعسر الهضم وقد ثبت ان للنبيذ الاحمر بكميات قليلة الى متوسطة فعل كمضاد ضد البكتريا فبالتالى بتسبب نسبة الاصابة بقرح المعدة

بلاش المواقع تعالى ناخد كتاب
وركز اوى فى اللى هعلم عليه
*




 *
بتعرف تقرا ولا اترجملك؟*




 








 
 *كتاب كمان لسود عيونك*








 *اخيرا يقول طفلنا المراهق*


> و يكون محدد جرعه( و ده طبيعى لان مفيش علاج من غير جرعات اللهم الا لو كان عند امثالك)


*دلوقتى فى زمن الصيدلة فى جرعات محددة للدوا
وممكن الدوا الواحد يستخدم لغرضين مختلفين تماما باختلاف الجرعة ولك فى الفيناستريد مثال
ففى جرعته ال 5 مجم يستخدم للبروستاتا وفى جرعته ال 1 مجم يستخدم كعلاج لحالات تساقط الشعر الوراثى دى دلوقتى فى زمنا الحالى
زمان فى الشرق لما كان بيستخدم الخمور فى العلاجات كان بيستخدم بجرعات قليلة light to moderate consumption
فهل انت اصابك نوعا من التخلف العقلى ونسيت اننا بنتكلم عن نص كتب من 2000 عام وقد اثبت صحته فى بيئته وانها كانت نصيحة معروفة فى الشرق القديم كطريقة علاجية واثبت ان هذة النصيحة مازالت معروفة الى الان وتثبتت صحتها

اة بالمناسبة ياض يا عبيط انت انا حصلت على ال USMLE ومعايا MRCPCH ومعايا طبيعى المصرية بالاضافة انى كمان شهور معدودة ساحصل على دكتوارة فى جراحة الاطفال من احدى الجامعات الاوربية
بتتكلم معايا باى زفت صفة

*ملاحظة هذا الموضوع ليس طبى اطلاقا هذا موضوع اتفه ما يكون ولم يتطرق الى الطب باى حال من الاحوال ولعله فقط نصائح غذائية كطب تكميلى وليس علاجى وما ورد فى كلام القديس بولس لا يعدو انه مجرد نصيحة كانت متعارف عليها ومتداولة فى الشرق القديم ولا يمكنى كطبيب اعيش فى القرن ال 21 ان اصف تلك الامور البدائية لاى مريض بالرغم من صحتها لكن حاليا يوجد ادوية متخصصة لعلاج كل هذة الامور ومتوجعش دماخى بامور تافهه وعقيمة 

وياريت تكلمنى اكتر من ابوال البعير والعسل وجناح الذبابة والحبة السوداء 
 
*
 
​


----------



## بايبل333 (29 مارس 2013)

Positive aspects

    Reduction of coronary heart disease: the wine is to change the levels of fat in the blood. It reduces the number of total cholesterol, and raise high-density lipoprotein (HDL) levels. This  is supported by epidemiological studies: may be involved in the  polyphenols in this regard due to heart disease, anti-oxidation and free  radicals survey properties, resulting in a lower percentage of fat in  the oxidant generation. Raised  to test extracts of red wine (cabernet Sauvignon - grape variety)  enhance NO generation, and the accumulation of GMP League endothelium  dependent relaxation in rat aortic rings. The back of each of anthocyanins and condensed tannins plasmid few particles to be involved. Between  anthocyanins, produced delphinidin, but not malvidin or cyanidin,  endothelial NO-dependent relaxation of vascular (aka: he enjoys muscles  of blood vessels), pointing out that some specific structures only able  to lining that depend on cause relaxation of vascular, regardless of  anti- antioxidant properties. To  achieve this purpose, the extracellular CA2 + (calcium ion =) and there  is a need to activate (endothelial synthase activation NO). Summarize:  findings suggest that one of the mechanisms of the effects of cardiac  protection of red wine and other plants that contain polyphenols may be  the increase in the production of endothelial NO resulting from intense  tannins plasmid few particles and anthocyanins.

    Red  wine keeps the immune system: according to a study published by the  University of Florida, red wine does not suppress the immune system such  as other alcoholic beverages. The study was conducted on mice for two months to study what red wine cause immune system reaction to the mammal. Team studied mice different levels of drinking - drinking, drinking red wine, and heavy alcohol drinkers. The  researchers found that those who drank red wine was a natural level of  immunity, which is the same as that of the mice drinking. (The  level of consumption of red wine to mice that equal rights of drinking  two or three glasses a night, but at the moment of writing (2001) did  not have the slightest idea that compounds in red wine that is causing  this, but I'd go for the tannins.

    Polyphenols  in wine: such as tannins mentioned above, do not have a positive effect  on your body as well: it antioxidants excellent. In  short: They lower total cholesterol and blood pressure, and reduces the  risk of cancer, and stimulate the immune system, and it has  anti-bacterial properties. See the above-mentioned aspects for further details.

    Resveratrol  (trans -3, 5,4 '-trihydroxystilbene): is one of the antioxidants that  occur naturally very reduces the adhesion of platelets and helps blood  vessels remain open and flexible. Said it prevents enzymes that can stimulate the growth of cancer cells, and suppress the immune response. A series of laboratory tests indicate that the evidence for that statement. However, this has only been tested on animals. In  another group of animal tests, resveratrol has been shown to prevent  both acute and chronic phases of inflammation (again in the immune  system). Wine  is the main source of food of resveratrol, red wine contains a far  greater amounts than it does of resveratrol white wine, with  concentrated resveratrol in grape skin and the manufacturing process of  red wine and include the prolonged contact with the grape skins. Resveratrol has been used in connection with atherosclerosis very (low risk, of course).
    Resveratrol  is a phytoestrogen (= similar to estrogen, but of vegetable origin, is  also known to inhibit tumors in the breast and uterus), but differs from  the phytoestrogens other than where it serves as agonist estrogen  stimulates ERE-driven gene reporter activity in CHO-K1 cells (not I  could get the information genes ERE, nor the exact description of the  cells CHO-K1, but the context of abstract means increased transcription  activity of the DNA sequence ERE genetically modified genes identified  in (?) cells in the uterus of rats).
    A  brief account: a glass of red wine provides about 640 micrograms of  resveratrol, while a handful of pistachios provide approximately


أدخل هنــــــــــا وتعلم ما فائدة النبيذ يا شارب بول البعير
النبيذ يقلل من نسبة الدهون اللى موجودة فى الدم ومانع اساسى لامراض القلب 
​


----------



## بايبل333 (29 مارس 2013)

بالرغم من اتباعهم لحمية غذائية تتضمن منتجات الألبان مرتفعة الدهون مثل الجبن، يحظى الفرنسيون بمعدلاتٍ أقل لأمراض القلب وأحد التفسيرات المحتملة هى "المفارقة الفرنسية" وهى الاستهلاك الدائم لالنبيذ الأحمر.

قد أظهرت الدراسات أن الذين يشربون بِكثرة يضعون أنفسهم في خطرٍ أكبر للإصابة بمرض القلب وقد يصابون باضطراب النظام القلبي الذي قد يكون مميتًا، كما قد يتسبب الاستهلاك الزائد للكحوليات في ارتفاع ضعظ الدم، وارتفاع معدلات الكوليسترول، وضعف عضلات القلب. أما بالنسبة للذين يشربون باِعتدال، تُشير الأبحاث الطبية إلى أن الاستهلاك المُعتدل للنبيذ قد يؤدي إلى انخفاض نسبة الوفاة وأخطار الإصابة بأمراضِ القلب.[5] أظهرت الدراسات أنه يمكن لشارب النبيذ المعتدل تحسين التوازن بين البروتين الدهني منخفض الكثافة (LDL) (أو الكوليسترول "الضار") والبروتين الدهني عالي الكثافة (HDL) (أو الكوليسترول "النافع")، والذي يُعتَقد نظريًا أنه يُنظِف أو يُزيل البروتين الدهني منخفض الكثافة ويمنعه من سد الشرايين.[27] والمسبب الرئيسي لالأزمات القلبية وآلام الذبحة الصدرية، هو قلة الأكسجين بسبب تراكم جلطات الدم وتعصد الأوعية في الشرايين. وللكحول في النبيذ خصائص مضادة للتخثر التي تحد من تخثر الدم عن طريق جعل الصفائح في الدم أقل عرضة للالتصاق ببعضها وتَحِدُّ من مستويات بروتين فِبْرين الذي يربط بينها. ومع ذلك تَبقى مُضادات التَخثر للنبيذ في الجسمِ لمدةٍ أقصاها 24 ساعة بعد استهلاكه. وبينما قد يُقلل شُرب كأس من النبيذ قبل النوم خطر الإصابة بذبحةٍ صدرية في اليومِ التالى، إلا أن هناك احتمالية لوجود آثارٍ طويلة الأجل للكحول. ويمكن أيضًا أن تَتَضخم تلك الخَصائِص المضادةِ للتخثر تَضَخمًا سلبيًا مع الإسرافِ في الشرب، وعندها يصبِح الفرد مصابًا بزيادة في مضادات التخثر ومعرض للخطر الزائد بالإصابة بجلطة أو ذبحة صدرية.[5] 

وركزت دراسات إضافية على فوائدِ مركب الفينول الريسفيراترول لصحةِ القلب والشرايين. وتقترح بعض الدراسات أن خصائص مضادات الأكسدة للريسفيراترول تكبح التفاعل التأكسدي لكوليسترول البروتين الدهني منخفض الكثافة، وتقلل من "التصاقِ" الصفيحات التى تشكل التخثرات الدموية. [5] 

http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/الآثار_الصحية_للنبيذ


فلم تحاول تثبت فشل النص والفشل اصلاً فيك وفى اسلامك الذى تتبعه .؟
فند ما هو موجود من الابحاث ولا تفند اشياء لا تليق مثل الموقع هذا لا اعرفه


----------



## omid (29 مارس 2013)

ماكتبته اكبر واشهر مؤسسه صحيه للضمان الصحي للمواطن الالماني AOK في عددها المنشور في تموز من عام2012وحيث تقول الدراسه بشكل ملخص استعمال  كوب واحد  مع العشاء من  الخمر الاحمر يوميا يحسن الدورة الدموية ويقوي جهاز القلب والأوعية الدموية وأيضا يتم تقليل خطر التخثركما يهدف إلى حماية ضد السرطان وأمراض الأوعية الدموية.
http://www.aok.de/bundesweit/gesundheit/essen-trinken-ernaehrung-rotwein-8424.php
و بخصوص ماقاله يثبت بآن معلمنا بولس الرسول  على حق بآستعمال القليل من الخمر تآثير ايجابي على صحه الانسان!!!
ويتضح لي بان الدكتور المتخفى امام جهاز الحاسوب ليس الا من ذوى العقول الاستحماريه التى اعطبتها دابه الاسلام واصبحت كالعاده مهرجه امام العقلاء !!!
شكرا لطرح الفضائح الاسلاميه وننتظر المزيد!!!
 والرب يبارك​


----------



## apostle.paul (31 مارس 2013)

*
معلومة تصحيحة بسيطة ترجمة الفانديك قد تبدو انها نصيحة بالامتناع تماما عن شرب الماء " **لا تكن في ما بعد شراب ماء " لكن الترجمات الاخرى بتوضح اكتر المعنى الاصح ليها " **لا تقتصر بعد اليوم على شرب الماء* "*Don't drink only water كما اتت فى اليسوعية والاخبار السارة والحياة* 


*المقصود من النصيحة انك تاخذ قليلا من الخمر ولا تقتصر فقط على شرب الماء

ودا انا قريته فى تفسير للرسالة حسب لغتها اليونانى
*
*μηκέτι means “no longer” or “not from now on” (﻿BAGD﻿). ὑδροποτέω﻿**﻿ (a NT hapax) means “drink only water” (see ﻿LXX﻿ Dn. 1:12) and is thus to be distinguished from ὕδωρ πίνειν: Paul is not telling Timothy to stop drinking water altogether but rather to stop drinking water exclusively. http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn4 *
*BAGD W. Bauer, A Greek-English Lexicon of the New Testament and Other Early Christian Literature, tr. W. F. Arndt and F. W. Gingrich. 2nd ed. rev. and augmented by F. W. Gingrich and F. W. Danker from Bauer’s 5th ed. (1958), Chicago, 1979.*


*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref4Knight, George W.: The Pastoral Epistles : A Commentary on the Greek Text. Grand Rapids, Mich.;  Carlisle, England : W.B. Eerdmans;  Paternoster Press, 1992, S. 240*
​ *

للاخ العبيط بتاع الشوى قبل مسلخك يا خروف فيما بعد لان الموضوع انتهى هبينلك ان المسلمين متخلفين 

هل تعلم ان نصيحة " شرب الخمر بنسب قليلة غير محرم فى الاسلام ويمكن ان يتبع كنصيحة علاجية "

نشوف الفتوى
السؤال
*
*ما  حكم شرب مشروب يحتوي على نسبه قليلة من الكحول ؟ و هل يدخل تحت حديث من  شرب الخمر لم تقبل له صلاة أربعين يوما  مع العلم أن النسبة قليلة ولا تؤدي  للسكر؟  جزاكم الله خير الجزاء

الاجابة


**الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعد: 
فإذا اشتمل الشراب على نسبة من الكحول لكنه كان لا يسكر لو شرب بكميات  كبيرة فمن العلماء من يرى أنه لا حرج في شرب ما هذا شأنه لكون الكحول  مستهلكا في المائع الطاهر، والأحوط اجتناب مثل هذا الشراب، وأما إذا كان  يسكر شرب الكثير منه فلا شك في تحريمه، ومتعاطيه شارب للخمر ولو تعاطى  القليل منه
*

*اسم الله عليك يا شيخنا 

هل تعلم اخى المسلم ان حوالى 70 فى المية من الادوية ولعل اكثر يحتوى على نسب مختلفة من الكحوليات 
وهذة قائمة الادوية التى يدخل في تركيبها الكحوليات بنسبة مختلفة

**Medications with % of alcohol content*

*Anti-Diarrheal Medications*
*Tincture of Paregoric 45%*
*Paregoric (corrective mixtures) 2%*
*Dia Guel 10%*
*Donnagel 3.8%*
*Donnagel PG 5%*
*Lomotil Liquid 15%*
*Parepectolin 0.6%*
*Laxatives*
*Cascara Products as much as 18%*
*Dr. Caldwell’s Senna Laxative 4.5%*
*Fletchers Castoria 3.5%*
*Senecot Syrup 7%*
*Black Draught 5%*
*Anti-Emetic (nausea/vomiting)*
*Dramamine Liquid 5%*
*2*
*Commonly Dispensed Prescription and OTC Medications*
*Asbron Elixir 15%*
*Anahist 0.5%*
*SK APAP Elixir 8%*
*Tempra Syrup and Drops 10%*
*Tylenol Liquid and Drops 7%*
*Tylenol Extra Strength Liquid or Drops 8.5%*
*Actonel Expectorant 12.8%*
*Ambenyl Expectorant 5%*
*Anti-Tuss DM expectorant 1.4%*
*Atarax Syrup 0.5%*
*Bactrim Suspension 0.3%*
*Benedryl Elixir 14%*
*Benedryl Decongestant 5%*
*Bentyl PB 19%*
*Benylin 5%*
*Benylin DM 5%*
*Black Draught 5%*
*Breacol 10%*
*Bronkelixir 19%*
*Calcidrine 6%*
*Creose 2.5%*
*Creose DM 2.5%*
*Cheracol 3%*
*Cheracol D 3%*
*Codimal DM 4%*
*Coldene Cough Syrup 15%*
*Chlortrimeton Expectorant 7%*
*Coltrex 4.5%*
*Coltrex Expectorant 4.7%*
*Contact Severe Cold 25%*
*Conar Expectorant 5%*
*Contrex 20%*
*Consutuss 10%*
*Coryban-D 7.5%*
*Co-Tylenol 7.5%*
*Cosanyl DM 6%*
*Cotussis 20%*
*Creamcote #1-#4 10%*
*Daycare 10%*
*DayQuil 10-25%*
*Demazin 8.5%*
*Di****pp 2.3%*
*Di****ne Decongestant 2.3%-3.5%*
*Dr. Drakes 2.3%*
*Dristan Cough 12%*
*Commonly Dispensed Prescription and OTC Medications*
*Dristan Ultra 25%*
*Endotussin NN 4%*
*Ephedrine Syrup 3%*
*Formula 44 Cough 10%*
*Formula 44 D 20%*
*Furosemide Sol 11.6%*
*GG Cen 10%*
*GG Tussin 3.5%*
*Halls 22%*
*Head and Chest 5%*
*Kaochlor 5%*
*Kaon Elixir 5%*
*Kay Ceil 4%*
*Marax Syrup 5%*
*Mercodol with Decaprin 5%*
*Metoclopramide Sol .01%*
*Naldecon 5%*
*Naldecon DX 5%*
*Night Relief 25%*
*NN Cough Syrup 5%*
*Nortussin 3.5%*
*Novahistine Cough 3.5%*
*Novahistine Cough and Cold 5%*
*Novahistine Elixir 5%*
*Novahistine DH 5%*
*Novahistine DM 5%*
*Novahistine DMX 10%*
*Novahistine Expectorant 7.5%*
*Novafed A 5%*
*Nyquil 10%*
*Nyquil Cough 25%*
*Pediquil 5%*
*Periactin Syrup 5%*
*Petussin 8.5%*
*Phenergan Expectorant Plain 7%*
*Phenergan Expectorant with Codeine 7%*
*Phenergan Expectorant VC Plain 7%*
*Phenergan Expectorant PC with Codeine*
*7%*
*Phenergan Fortis 7%*
*Pinex 3%*
*Potassium Chloride Sol 10%*
*Prednisone Sol 5%*
*Prednisolone Oral Sol 1.8%*
*Promethazine Syrup 7%*
*Promethazine with Codeine 7%*
*3*
*Commonly Dispensed Prescription and OTC Medications*
*Promethazine DM with Codeine 7%*
*Quelidrine 2%*
*Quibron Elixir 15%*
*Quite Night 25%*
*Robitussin 3.5%*
*Robitussin AC 3.5%*
*Robitussin CF 1.4%*
*Robitussin DAC 1.4%*
*Robitussin DM 1.4%*
*Robitussin PE 1.4%*
*Romilar III 20%*
*Romilar CF 20%*
*Rondec DM Syrup and Drops 0.6%*
*Roniacol Elixir 8.6%*
*Sudafed Cough Syrup 2.4%*
*Tedral 15%*
*Temaril Syrup 5.7%*
*Terpin Hydrate 42%*
*Terpin Hydrate with Codeine 2%*
*TheoElixir 20%*
*Thera-Flu 10%*
*Tolu-Sed 10%*
*Tonecol 7%*
*Triamininc Expectorant 5%*
*Trind DM 5%*
*Vicks Cough 5%*
*Viromed 16%*
*Wal-Act 5%*
*Wal-Phed 0.01%*
*Iron and Vitamin Supplements*
*Feosol Elixir 5%*
*Fer-in-Sol Syrup 5%*
*Fer-in-Sol Drops 0.2%*
*Fumeral 5%*
*Iberet Liquid 15%*
*Mol Form Liquid 4.8%*
*Niferex 10%*
*Ce-Vi Drops 5%*
*Ganatrix 15%*
*Geralix Liquid 15%*
*Geraplex Liquid 15%*
*Geraplex FS 15%*
*Geritol 12%*
*Geritonic 20%*
*Iron and Vitamin Supplements (continued)*
*Gevrabon 18%*
*Gerizyme 18%*
*SSS Tonic 12%*
*Zymalixir 1.5%*
*Zymasyrup 2%*
*Mouthwashes*
*Asring-O-Sol 65%*
*Cepacol 14%*
*Chlorhexidine Wash*
*11.6%*
*Colgate-100 15%*
*Dr. Tichener’s 70%*
*Flourigard 6%*
*Isodine 35%*
*Listerine 26%*
*Listermint 12%*
*Mouth Wash and Gargle*
*14%*
*Odara 48%*
*Oral Pentacresol 30%*
*Scope 18.5%*
*Note: Some mouthwash percentages can vary from 15% to 25%*
*Toothache Relief*
*Anbesol 70%*
*Andesol Gel 70%*
*Betadine Mouthwash 8.8%*
*Blister Clear 37%*
*DeWitt Cold Sore 90%*
*Pfeiffer Cold Sore 85%*
*Dalidyne 61%*
*Dents Toothache Drops 60%*
*Double Action Kit 60%*
*Gum-Zor 22%*
*Jiffy 56.5%*
*Numzit 10%*
*Rid-A-Pain Dental Drops 20%*
*Rid-A-Pain Gel 7.5%*
*Teething Lotion 4.5%*
*Toothache Drops 20%*
*Hand Sanitizers*
*Purell 65% ethyl alcohol


**وهى بتشمل ادوية الاسهال والمليانات والقئ وغيره وكل دا فى نسب للكحول بنسب متفاوتة 

منتظر الخروف على احر من الخمر .........
*​


----------



## Jesus is the truth (31 مارس 2013)

> _* طبعا لن اعلق على ما قاله المفسر المبجل  عن ان بولس http://www.********.com/showthread.php?t=48116 لم يستطيع اشفاء صديقه *_
> _* لانى لا اؤمن به كرسول لذك لن اتعجب من مثل هذة الامور*_


*
لو قرأت جيداً تفسير ابونا انطونيوس فكري وقتها لا اعتقد انك ستكتب هذة التفاهات *
آية 23:-* لا تكن في ما بعد شراب ماء بل استعمل خمرا قليلا من اجل معدتك و أسقامك الكثيرة.*

واضح أن تيموثاوس كان مريضًا بتليف الكبد أو الاستسقاء. وشرب الماء يضاعف المرض وغالبًا فإن القديس لوقا الطبيب كان وراء هذه المشورة الطبية، فالماء يتجمع في بطن المريض ويضاعف من آلامه، بولس هنا نراه أبًا حانيًا متسع القلب في محبة للجميع بلا استعباد للحرفية القاتلة. وواضح أن بولس لم يستطع عمل معجزة لشفائه كما لم يستطع شفاء أبفرودتس من قبل، *فالمعجزة إن لم تكن تمجد الله فلا داع لها. ولو شفي كل أسقف مثل تيموثاوس وكل كاهن وكل خادم فكيف يشعرون بآلام الناس.*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (31 مارس 2013)

*معجزات معجزات ولا شئ غير المعجزات :هل الله يسوس العالم بالمعجزات*


*-[5]-*​نقطة آخرى أحب أناقشها  هى  إقتباس من أقوال المهاجم :


> طبعا لن اعلق على ما قاله المفسر المبجل عن ان بولس لم يستطيع اشفاء صديقه
> لانى لا اؤمن به كرسول لذك لن اتعجب من مثل هذة الامور


+ هل مجرد قيام   الرسول بولس - بنصح تلميذه الأسقف تيموثاؤس: بتناول مواد أو عدم تناول مواد لدواع طبيه  - هل فى ذلك ((عجز)) من إله بولس الرسول عن الشفاء الاعجازى وهل فى ذلك أى شبهة للتناقض الإيمانى .
بمعنى هل مجرد وجود بولس الرسول  يعنى أن الإستشفاء او التداوى على أسس صحية -[كانت متاحة فى ذلك الزمن.] -
محظوراً ممنوعاً منعاً باتاً ... *لانه يجب أن يقتصر  الإستشفاء على الاعاجيب   والآيات  والمعجزات *.بحسب مزايدات ومشاغبات المشكك.؟!!

+ لاحظت أن المهاجم ....  يسئ إلى معلمنا القديس بولس الرسول   ويقول أنه ليس رسول لانه لم يقم بشفاء تيموثاؤس بطريقة إعجازية ...
وهنا نقف على  التناقض والافتراء فى لغو  الاخ المهاجم ....
فالقديس بولس  قام بشفاء إبن بوبيوليوس  مقدم الجزيرة مليطة
وهو -بولس- الذى كانت تؤخذ عن جسده مناديل ومآزر إلى المرضي فتزول عنهم الامراض.
فوجهة نظره الانتقائية التحاملية  أغفلت هذه الحقائق .بيد  أن  كل  حالة لها تقديرها ولها ظروفها ولها تدبير الله ومقاصده لكل حالة  بظروفها وارادة الله لها .
فالرسول بولس نفسه أُعطىت له  شوكة  مؤلمة  فى الجسد [مرض]  لاهداف  آخروية وفوائد عينية بعــيــدة .ومغانم  قد  يجهز عليها  التدخل الميكانيكى القاصر  بالشفاء الاعجازى المتكرر العبثي.


----------



## apostle.paul (2 أبريل 2013)

*مع انى سبت المجال دا تماما  الا انى لاقيت هذة الشخصيات الكارتونية بتحاول لمجرد المحاولة انها تثبت خطا كلمة واحدة قولتها ودا من رابع المستحيلات

الاخ اللى رد مكنش نيو لان نيو اتزنق ومعرفش يرد وهرول على مراهق اخر بتاع " الصاحبة والولد " انسان ضايع على المنتديات الاسلامية كان بيقول ان مريم هى ام الله اذن فهى صاحبة الله 

المهم علشان ابينلك مدى تافهه الرد الاول هستخرج الكلام العقيم الذى لا يصب فى الموضوع نهائيا وهى كله شخصنة وقلة ادب وكلام فارغ وهو يمثل حوالى 90 فى المية من الرد وهو كالاتى
*


> يا ابني قلت لك والله انت ما انت فاهم حاجة !!
> 
> والله ما انت فاهم حاجة !
> 
> ...





> وفرحان قوي !!
> 
> كل ده من الويكيبيديا !
> 
> ...





> لو كان تيموثاوس ..............................حيوان !!!!!
> 
> والادق .....انه يكون ...........فار !!!
> 
> ...





> يا سلااااااااااام
> 
> اهلا اهلا بالجاهل ابو صلبوت الكذاب
> 
> ...





> النص قال اصلا كبد والا استسقاء ... والا من اجل معدتك ؟
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> *بص يا ابنى* *والاجابة باختصار ايوة النبيذ الاحمر مفيد* *لكثير من الامرض ومنها امرض المعدة
> *
> 
> 
> ...






> وكلامه ده ...... كلام تاريخ قديم ......من الطب الشعبي .... يعني الموروث الشعبي
> 
> زي ما تكون بطنك واجعاك ... تقوم خالتك ام مايكل تقول لك اشرب لك شوية كمون
> 
> ...






> الوحي اللي قاله .... والا .... الأعراف والتقاليد والموروثات
> 
> فهمت يا ابو صلبوت
> 
> ...



*اعزائى القراء هة هى تقريبا نسبة 90 فى المية من المسمى مجازا _ ردا _ مفاده

انت جاهل فاشل يا ابو ... يا ام ... انت مدلس انت كداب انت انت انت انت انت انت انت انت انت

وبعدين هل وجدنا ردا علميا يكذب فيه كلامى ويثبت خطاءه؟؟؟

حقيقة الامر انه عجز عجزا تاما لان كل معلومة قد ذكرتها فى الموضوع عى صحيحة مليون فى المية 

اول معلومة قال ان مايو كلينك بتقول ان الكحول غير مفيد للانسان وانا نصبت ودلست وكذبت عليكم 

لكن الحقيقة ان هو اصاب بنوع من الهيجان لان المقال دا مكتوب فى صفحتين بس هو مخدش باله لو راح للصفحة التانية وهتلاقيها هنا
هتلاقى مكتوب هنا مانا قلته بالحرف كيف يكون النبيذ الاحمر مفيدا لصحة القلب بنسب متوسطة 


**How does alcohol help the heart?*

* Various studies have shown that moderate amounts of all types of alcohol  benefit your heart, not just alcohol found in red wine. It's thought  that alcohol:  *​ 

*Raises high-density lipoprotein (HDL) cholesterol, the "good" cholesterol*
*Reduces the formation of blood clots*
*Helps prevent artery damage caused by high levels of low-density lipoprotein (LDL) cholesterol, the "bad" choles*
* 

طيب وبيقول ايه تانى

**Red wine's potential heart-healthy benefits look promising. Those who  drink moderate amounts of alcohol, including red wine, seem to have a  lower risk of heart disease. However, more research is needed before we  know whether red wine is better for your heart than are other forms of  alcohol, such as beer or spirits


**وكانت النصيحة الاخيرة ايه لشاربى الكحوليات؟
**If you already drink red wine, do so in moderation. Moderate drinking is  defined as an average of two drinks a day for men and one drink a day  for women. The limit for men is higher because men generally weigh more  and have more of an enzyme that ****bolizes alcohol than women do.  *​ * A drink is defined as 12 ounces (355 milliliters, or mL) of beer, 5  ounces (148 mL) of wine or 1.5 ounces (44 mL) of 80-proof distilled  spirits*.​

*فمن يا عزيزى الكذاب والمدلس والنصاب واللى واللى واللى واللى واللى واللى 

اسيب الحكم للقارئ ليعرف من يتكلمون عن علم ومن يتكلمون بسبب هيجان جنسى .  *


*النقطة الثانية انه لم يحضر حرفا واحدا يعارف ما اقوله ان الاستخدام المتوسط للنبيذ الاحمر يحمى المعدة من الاصابة ببكتريا h.pylori السبب الرئيسى لقرح المعدة واكتفى بالسباب وفرش الملاية 

ولما اتزنق اخوك وقالى انا مليش دعوة انت بتجبلى من الويكبديا وقولتله ان كل كلمة فيها مكتوب مرجعيتها تحت وقعدت يعيط زى الاطفال جبتله مصادر اخرى تؤكد نفس كلامى ان النسب المتوسطة للنبيذ الاخر يقتل بكريا اتش بيلورى واليك مصادر اخر

فى كتاب بيتكلم عن العلاج الطبيعى للقرح عرض دراشة بريطانية عن اشخاص مصابون بتلك البكتريا منهم بيشربوا كحول بنسب متوسطة ومنهم مبيشربوش ووجدوا الاتى ان نسبة الاصابة بالبكتريا فى اللى بيشربوا بنسب متوسطة اقل من اللى مبيشربوش خالص بحوالى 11 فى المية والجرعة الاكثر بتقلل الاصابة ايضا وكتبوا عنوان دراستهم الاتى " ان معلوماتنا اكدت ان احتساء الخمر بنسب متوسطة حوالى كاس كل يوم بيحمى ضد الاصابة ببكتريا h.pylori النشطة "
دا الكتاب وصورة منه
*






​*فمن المدلس والكذاب اذن؟؟؟ *

*كتاب كمان علشان خاطر عيونك كتاب بيتكلم عن الكجوليات والجهاز الهضمى
*







​
*كتاب اخر*







​*المشكلة بل والمصيبة الزرقا انه احالنى لموضوع اخر عن علاقة الكحوليات ببكريا اتش بيلورى وقال ايه
*

> خد .... اقرأ البحث ده من جامعة اوكسفورد
> 
> http://alcalc.oxfordjournals.org/con...lc.agp068.full
> 
> ...


*فانا قريت البحث لعلى اجد معلومة جديدة فيه لكنى وجدت ما انت لم تقراه تعالوا نقرا سوا علشان منظرك هيبقى وحششششششششششششششششششش اووووووووووووووووى
**Some results indicate that consumption of moderate amounts of alcohol in the form of wine,                      beer and spirits may protect against H. pylori infection. Three mechanisms may explain the negative relationship. Firstly, alcohol may exert an anti-bactericidal effect                      against new infection. Secondly, alcohol may be bactericidal against existing H. pylori infection (Ogihara et al., 2000), and finally, some alcoholic beverages are known to stimulate gastric acid secretion, which may eradicate H. pylori by lowering the pH in the stomach (Bujanda, 2000).                   *​ *Interestingly, in the present study, we found that non-drinkers exhibited a significantly lower rate of H. pylori  infection compared with drinkers, demonstrating a positive association,  which is in opposition to previously reported studies.                      Indeed, a previous study reported that heavy  alcohol consumption favored colonization of the gastric mucosa by H. pylori, although subjects reporting heavy alcohol consumption were both less educated and older, compared with those reporting no,                      mild or moderate alcohol consumption (Lieber, 1997*).​
*شكرا على حسن ادائك ومنجلكش فى حاجة وحشة وحاول تكون مهذب اكتر من كدا وكن واثق ان مفيش كلمة هقولها طالما خرجت منى تبقى غلط كل مانا قلته تم على ضوء دراسات اكلينكية فى جامعات محترمة وقالوا ان نسب الاصابة بالبكتريا المذكورة المسببة لمعظم مشاكل الهضم والقرح المعدية تقل نسبة الاصابة فيها فى الاشخاص المعتادين على شرب نسب قليلة من الكحول 

فحاول مرة اخرى وحظ سعيد

يتبع بمشاركة بسيطة   *​


----------



## apostle.paul (2 أبريل 2013)

*مواضيع ذات صلة
*
*Drinking one or two half-pints of beer also dropped H. pylori  infections by 11%. Three to six weekly half-pints dropped risk by  another 6% -- but those who drank more beer than this didn't see any  protection at all

**المصدر

  التاتش الاخير
فنيو ختم وبيقول



وبما انه لم يرد علي كلمة واحدة من كلامنا منذ بدأنا الرد عليه 

فهذا اعتراف ضمني بخطأ كلامه و خطأ قول السيد بولس الرسول 

وان ما كتبه ليس وحيا 

انما موروث شعبي قديم خاطئ 

والحمد لله رب العالمين

أنقر للتوسيع...

عزيزى ان كنت اصابك نوعا من العمى فهذا ليش شانى فسؤالك تم هرسه وانت لم تجد ما تقوله كل ما فعلته انت اتشعلقت فى تفسير بيقول امراض فى الكبد او استسقاء وانا قولتلك النص لا يقول بهذا واثبتلك فوائد الخمر بنسب متوسطة على عمليات الهضم والحماية من الاصابة ببكتريا يمكن انت اول مرة تسمع عنها وهى السبب الرئيسى للقرح والالتهابات المعدية ونهايات سؤطان المعدة وانت لم تقدم دليل واحد ينافى ما قولته

ومنذ بداية الموضوع انا قولت اننى لا ادعى اى اعجاز او بدنجان فى الموضوع هذة النصيحة الطبية كان معمول بيها فى الشرق القديم ووسط الرومان وكان عندهم عقيدة ان الخمر بنسب متوسطة له فوائد ودا ثبت صحته الان

انا كطبيب مش هعالج مريض بطب بديل لان عندى الامكانيات انى اعالجه بامور تقنية ومتقدمة اكتر 

انا هنا ليس بالصدد عن التكلم عن الطب الحديث انا اثبت شئ واحد ان ما قاله بولس فى نصيحة لتلميذه تيموثاوس ليس خطءا فى زمنه وهو شئ متعارف عليه فى زمنه وقد ثبت فعاليته 

الاستخدام المعاصر للنصيحة هو ان المادة كمادة غير محرمة فالكحوليات يمكن استخدامها طالما لاغراض طبية ونصيحته لا تتعدى كونها شئ متداول فى بيئته

فى نفس الرسالة قال ان الاسقف لا يشرب خمر وتيموثاوس قد منع نفسه عن الخمر تماما فارسل له نصيحة اخيرة ان يسمح له باعتباره بطريرك وتيموثاوس اسقف سمح له بان يشرب قليلا من الخمر لاجل معدته وهذا ما قاله تقريبا 90 فى المية من التفاسير اللى انا قريتها

وها قد اثبتنا دقة النصيحة _ وان كانت ليس حجرا على بولس وليس مخترعها _


الاخ التانى



يا وقعتك السودة يا كوتش  !!!!
بتقول إيه على (كلام يسوع) ؟؟
أمور بدائية ؟؟؟
أمور تافهة وعقيمة  ؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

الامور التافهه ان هذة النصيحة لا علاقة لها بالعقيدة نفسها فهى مجرد نصيحة من راعى كنيسة لتلميذ له اعطى له نصيحة طبية بسيطة متعارف عليها وقد نقشناها طبيا واثبتنا دقتها 

التفاهه انك تربط ما قاله شخص منذ 2000 عام بما يجرى الان ودا نوع من انواع الخبل والتفاهه فالزمن تغير وكل شئ تغير واى نص يقرا فى بيئته وزمنه 

اخيرا 



يعنى جاى تتفشخر علينا  بشوية امتحانات - الله أعلم عديتها ولا معديتهاش - .... وكمان فى طب  الأطفال مش فى طب الجهاز الهضمى والكبد !!!!

إركن على جنب يا باشا !!!!

أنقر للتوسيع...

بص يا حبيبى علشان انت صعبان على 
usmle دى المعادلة الامريكية وهى بتتكون من 3 امتحانات امتحاناين امتحنتهم فى مصر والتالت اكلينيكى فى امريكا وبعدها بتاخد زى رخصة مزاولة المهنة فى امريكا ودا ملوش علاقة بانى هتخصص فى ايه

الاخرى **MRCPCH  دى الزمالة البريطانية فى طب الاطفال نفسه ودا تخصصى

ثانيا انا داخل على 34 سنة وكلاهما خلصتهم وانا عندى 29 سنة فى خلال 5 سنين من تخرجى  والان انا بدرس فى دكتوراة فى جراحة الاطفال فى جامعة اوربية مش لازم تعرفها

اى خدمة تانى منى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*
 
​. ​


----------



## apostle.paul (2 أبريل 2013)

*فيه بعض الكلمات المضحكة فى الموضوع اوى
*


> زي ما تكون بطنك واجعاك ... تقوم خالتك ام مايكل تقول لك اشرب لك شوية كمون


*او شوية عسل 
احكيلى عن الاخ اللى كان بيستطلق ورسولك نصحه بالعسل وزاد استطلاقا كلمنى اكتر عن العسل ياريت وتقولى ايه علاقة المغص بالعسل** أحياة ابوك*


> او لما تيجي لك البواسير تقوم خالتك ام تادرس تقول لك اقعد في مية قشر الرمان


*وممكن توصفلى الحبة السوداء لعلها مفيدة للبواسير ؟؟

كملنى اكتر عن الحبة السودا*



> بولس بيوصف وصفة بلدي من الطب الشعبي الموروث زي ما جميع الخلق اللي حواليه بتقول


*لالا الاطباء انفسهم كانوا بيستخدموا الخمر فى العلاج وليس طب شعبى ابقى راجع استخدام تاريخ الكحول كدواء فى الحضارات القديمة مش مجرد طب شعبى دا كان بيستخدم باغراض طبية حقيقة 

بس انت كلمنى اكتر عن جناح الدبانة اللى تحته دواء 

بس عجبتنى اوى الجملة دى
*


> ولانه  دكتور جهاز هضمي وكبد ودارس  طب متخصص...... يبقي جدير بالاحترام بشهادة  اساتذة جامعة ..... وما يلزموش شهادتك يا ابو صلبوت يا حلو !


* 
بيقولك ودارس طب متخصص معرفش يعنى ايه دارس طب متخصص

احنا بندرس كله فى كليات الطب وبعدها يبقى يقدم على النيابة هو خد نيابة فى tropical ايه المشكلة العيال الفشلة بيروحوا القسم دا ولا خد نيابة فى الباطنة العامة وبرضة اى يعنى العدد فى الليمون فى اقسام الكليات 

حلوة اوى دارس طب متخصص طيب وطالما انت متعرفش اى كلمة فى الموضوع بتدخل نفسك ليه فى اللى لا يعنيك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

لا وبيقولى وانت مالك انت ومال الجهاز الهضمى 
عادى انا درست باطنة عامة وخدنا روندات hepatology and GIT  وعارفين الكلام دا كويس اوى هو الدكتور علشان ياخد نيابة فى شئ المفروض ستمحى من ذاكرته كل اللى ذاكره فى حياته ثانيا هو دا اصلا موضوع ؟

المهم عرفتلى مين اللى قال ان لله صاحبة وولد ولا لسه بتدور؟؟؟؟

*


----------



## apostle.paul (2 أبريل 2013)

*يعينى العيال جالهم هستريا نيو ساب الموضوع كله وداخل يشتم
*


> ايه الثقه دى كلها يا وحش الوحوش
> ده الهك (طبقا لكتابك) كان ......





> أخ.........تف من بقك
> محدش فينا بيعبد الخشبة عشان يبقى اخوك!!!!
> 
> محدش فيينا بيعبد أشيرا عشان يبقى اخوك!!!!
> ...


*اشيرا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ هو الحشيش عامل عمايله معاك اوى كدا
خلاص بلاش اخوك اقولك يا كافر حلو؟؟؟
**الصراحة الدليل فظيع مريم لقبت بعروس الله اذن هى صاحبته *
*تكبير وتهليل يا اخوة وهشرحلك وامرى لله

هناك القاب توصف بهذا العذراء بناءا على علاقتها بالمسيح
وهناك القاب توصف بيها العذراء بكونها واحدة من المؤمنين 

العذراء تلقب بوالدة الاله لان الذى خرج منها هو الابن الكلمة المتجسد 
وتلقب بالعروس _ ليس لان الله تزوجها _ لكنها كاحدى المؤمنات وهبت نفسها لله كما تتدعى العذارى الى يومنا هذا والكنيسة ككل تسمى بالعروس لان كل مؤمن فى علاقة عهد ابدى مع المسيح وشبهت العلاقة بانه هو العريس والكنيسة ككل هى العروس وكل نفس فى الكنيسة هى عروس المسيح 

فهى دعيت كاحدى المؤمنات بانها عروس الرب ودا بناءا على علاقتها بالله كمؤمنة مش ان الله اتخذها صاحبة 

ومش محتاج تروح تجيب رابط كاثوليكى فى ابصالية واطس على ثيؤطوكية العذراء يوم السبت فى تسبحة كيهك بيقولوا 
**العروس النقية: الهادئة العذراء: أم الكلمة: مريم والدة الإله.  
وفى الاجيبة فى صلاة الغروب توصف بانها " عروس بلا عيب للختن الحقيقى "

خليك فى موضوعك ومتخرجش منه وشوفلى بالمرة مين قال ان الله اتخذ صاحبة وولد أحياة ابوك انت كمان 

*


----------



## apostle.paul (2 أبريل 2013)

*يا ابنى انا مش فاضى للعب العيال عندك حاجة تقولها قولها معنديش متوجعش دماخى


الصورة اللى صورها من موقع مايو كلينك انا رديت عليها هنا
*


> *اول معلومة قال ان مايو كلينك بتقول ان الكحول غير مفيد للانسان وانا نصبت ودلست وكذبت عليكم
> 
> لكن الحقيقة ان هو اصاب بنوع من الهيجان لان المقال دا مكتوب فى صفحتين بس هو مخدش باله لو راح للصفحة التانية وهتلاقيها هنا
> هتلاقى مكتوب هنا مانا قلته بالحرف كيف يكون النبيذ الاحمر مفيدا لصحة القلب بنسب متوسطة
> ...


*سيادتك مقرتش الكلام دا؟*



> لماذا لم تعلق على ما قاله الاب بولس الفغالى بخصوص كون المراسله أصلا من البدء مفبركة و تمت كتابتها بعد موت تيموثاوس!!!


*لانه مش موضوعى اقعد اتكلم عن تاريخ الرسالة انا بتكلم عن جزء محدد فيها عايز تتكلم عن الرسالة نفسها سيادتك افتح موضوع باللى انت عايز تسال فيه *
*دة مشكلة نقدية معروفة من زمن عن مجموعة رسايل لبولس اسمها pastoral epistles والموضوع كبير ابقى افتح موضوع بيه لوحده* *والموضوع كله راجع لمركيون المهرطق اللى وضع ليه قانون خاص ورفض رسولية تلك الرسايل *

*انا قريت النقطة وعديتها لانه موضوع كبير

النقطة الاخيرة هتلاقى ردها فى الرد التانى لى والجرعات المتوسطة المسموح تناولها هتلاقيها فى الرد التالت 

اشيرا "هار اسود" مذكورة فى سفر الملوك الثانى كالهه للفينيقيين امر ملك اسرائيل باحراق جميع الانية الموجودة فى اماكن عبادتهم 
**23: 4 و امر الملك حلقيا الكاهن العظيم و كهنة الفرقة الثانية و                  حراس الباب ان يخرجوا من هيكل الرب جميع الانية المصنوعة للبعل و                  للسارية و لكل اجناد السماء و احرقها خارج اورشليم في حقول قدرون و                  حمل رمادها الى بيت ايل *

*هى الهه الخصب عند الكنعانيين وزوجه الاله " ايل " فى النصوص الاوجارتية*
راجع موسوعة كولمبيا
*canaanite fertility goddess and the wooden cult symbol that represented her. She is the consort of El in the Ugaritic texts. Several passages in the Bible may refer to the planting of a tree as a symbol of Asherah, or the setting up of a wooden object as an asherah*
*Lagass, ̌ Paul ;   Columbia University: The Columbia Encyclopedia. 6th ed. New York;  Detroit : Columbia University Press;  Sold and distributed by Gale Group, 2000*
​ 

*قاموس هاربر " الهه كنعانية زوجة ايل حسب النصوص الاوجارتية "*
*Asherah (ahʹsher-ah), a Canaanite goddess, the wife of El according to Ugaritic tradition, but the consort of Baal in Palestine. *
*Achtemeier, Paul J. ;  Harper & Row, Publishers ;   Society of Biblical Literature: Harper's Bible Dictionary. 1st ed. San Francisco : Harper & Row, 1985, S. 74*
​ 
*قاموس انكور نفس الكلام*
*Asherah appears in the OT both as the name of a Canaanite goddess and of her wooden cult-symbol. She is known in the Ugaritic texts under the name of Athirat (**ʾaṯrt), where she functions as consort of the chief god, El, and mother of the gods.*
*Day, John: Asherah (Deity). In: Freedman, David Noel (Hrsg.): The Anchor Yale Bible Dictionary. New York : Doubleday, 1996, S. 1:483*
​ 

*معرفش مال المسيحين بالهه الكنعانيين الوثنين ؟؟؟

افتحلى كدا الكتاب المقدس او اى اب من الاباء قولى اسمه قال ان مريم هى زوجة الله وصاحبته وانجب منها ولدا اسمه عيسى المسيح 

بقالكم 1400 سنة مش عارفين تجاوبوا على سؤال واحد


وايه الصور الضوئية دى 
انت عارف الصور الضوئية دى اصلا ايه؟؟؟
يا طفلى بطل مراهقة شوية
الصور الضوئية دى اللى انت بتروح تخدها فى الاستديو تلبس الحتة اللى على الحبل ويصورلك ويطلعك شبه ابى قردان فى الاخر 


70 فى المية من عنواين مواضيعك وبالصور الضوئية وبدخل الاقيك مصور ويب سايت ببرنامج تصوير 

اى خدمة تانى يا جماعة علشان انا تعبت   
*


----------



## apostle.paul (2 أبريل 2013)

> و من بكرة هأووف عشان اذاكر و غالبا مش هفاضلك تانى ....عشان متبقاش تنشد الابيات الشعريه من فرحتك ساعتها!!!!​
> 
> و كفايه عليك كدا يا عبد مريم (زوجه الاب) يا بتاه الالهه (أشيرا) زوجه الإله يهوة​


*طيب باى باى يا حبيبى ومتقطعش الجوابات احياة ابوك
اشيرا دى يا ابو الكباتن مذكورة فى الكتاب المقدس انها زوجة البعل اله الكنعانيين مش زوجة يهوه
وخد قاموس كمان اهو
*
*Asherah may have been the same as Ašratum, the consort of Amurru, one of the chief deities mentioned in an early Babylonian list of gods; in the Amarna Letters her name appears in the personal name Abdi-aširta (“Servant of Asherah”). http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 *
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1Freedman, David Noel ;  Myers, Allen C. ;   Beck, Astrid B.: Eerdmans Dictionary of the Bible. Grand Rapids, Mich. : W.B. Eerdmans, 2000.*
​ *احياة ابوك يا جدع ذاكر وركز فى كليتك ومتتكلمش فى حاجة تانى انت مدرستهاش خليك فى مستقبلك احسن

ثانيا لما تلاقى نص صريح بيقول ان الله تزوج بمريم وانجب منها ولدا ألنبى متبخل على

شالوم .......... 
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 أبريل 2013)

خلاص كدا يا دكتور يوحنا، أنت عملت اللي عليك وأثبت صحة ما قاله الكتاب المقدس وخطأ ما قاله هذا الشخص، فقط عليك أن تجمع الأدلة واحداً تلو الآخر في موضوع منفصل بعيدا عن جهلهم وسبابهم..


----------



## apostle.paul (3 أبريل 2013)

*اوك الموضوع انتهى هو سابه ودخل فى اى هبل 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (3 أبريل 2013)

*مصمم يسيب الموضوع ويهرب 

موضوعنا كان عن نص جوا الرسالة ولما رديت عليه اتجه لنقد الرسالة كلها 
فهل موضوعك يا عزيزى بيتكلم عن عدم قانونية رسالة بولس الرسول الى تيموثاوس او انها رسالة مزيفة ام نقدت نص معين بداخلها 

ركز فى موضوعك وبلاش تشتييت 
قانونية ورسولية الرسائل الرعوية لبولس دا شئ مفروغ منه لكن زى مقولتلك دا موضوع كبير ومحتاج موضوع لوحده ليه بتدخل الامور فى بعضها

اختصارا فكرة ان بولس ليس مؤلف هذة الرسائل وانها من كتابة احد تلاميذه بعد موت بولس دى فكرة ظهرت فى القرن ال 19 وكان سببها داخلى انهم لاحظوا اختلاف اللغة والتعليم فيهم عن باقى رسائله فاعتبروا انها ليست من قلمه واعتبروا انها رسائل قديمة لبولس لكن اعيدت كتابتها بواسطة احد تلاميذه فى نهاية القرن الاول ولم يتعرض لاحد على قانونيتها فهى لم تكن مثار ضدها اسئلة حول القانونية من عدمه 
هذة الفكرة رد عليها زمرة علماء ايضا محدثين واثبتوا ان اللغة والاصطلاحات والفكر لا يختلف عن فكر ولغة بولس والدليل الخارجى قهرى لاثبات بولس كمؤلف ليها وردوا على كل بند من البنود الثلاثة اللى اثيروا ضد الرسالة واثبتوا انها ادلة غير مقنعة وضعيفة 

على سبيل المثال محررى نسخة ESV قالوا ردا على منكرى تاليف بولس لتلك الرسالة
**The first verse of 1 Timothy clearly states that Paul is the author, and this was universally affirmed until the nineteenth century.  *
*Crossway Bibles: The ESV Study Bible. Wheaton, IL : Crossway Bibles, 2008, S. 2321*
​ *العدد الاول يوضح ان بولس هو الكاتب وهذا هو المؤكد عالميا حتى القرن ال 19


تحديدا الى مجئ شخص يدعى **Friedrich Schleiermacher فى القرن ال 19 لم تشك الكنيسة العالمية فى قانونية ورسولية الرسائل الرعوية
*
*The letters of 1 and 2 Timothy and Titus all claim to have been written by the Apostle Paul. The voice of the early church is squarely behind Pauline authorship. In fact the Pauline authorship of the PE was not in doubt until the nineteenth century when Friedrich Schleiermacher became the first of what has become a long line of detractors.  *
*
*

*Kitchen, John A.: The Pastoral Epistles for Pastors. The Woodlands, Tx : Kress Christian Publications, 2009, S. 14*
​ *
نفس الفكرة لعلماء ليبراليين اصابت مؤلف انجيل يوحنا وقالوا ان ليس من قلم يوحنا وثاروا ضده وقالوا انهم من قلم مدرسة لاهوتية فى اواخر القرن الثانى واخذوا ينشدوا باحلامهم الى ان اتت بردية 52 وقضت على احلامهم 

وايضا فى موضوع اخر هقضيلك على احلام هؤلاء العلماء اليبراليين وهثبتلك رسولية الرسائل الرعوية منذ القرن الاول وكل بند اثاروه ضد الرسالة يوجد عليه ردود 

انا معنديش وقت ولا دماخ اكتب والموضوع كبير ومحتاج على الاقل 10 ايام علشان اكتبه فيا حبيبى زى مقولتلك سيبك من الكلام دا وروح ذاكر احسنلك يمكن تفلح 

عليك بالهدوء واعترف اولا ان موضوعك غلط فى غلط وخلى عندك شجاعة واحذفه 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (3 أبريل 2013)

*المهم ان الحاج الاستاذ بيقول
*


> موضوع معرفه كاتب الرساله كان يشكل أهمية بالغه بالنسبة للكنيسة الأولى لأنه كان يتوقف عليه قانونية الرساله


*والحقيقة ان هذة الجملة وردت فى ضوء سياق الرسالة للعبرانين وليس فى ضوء الرسائل الرعوية

ونفس ذات الكتاب اورد هذا الكلام عن الرسائل الرعوية
*



​*انت عارف انت ليه مقتبستش الجزئية دى وهلتمسلك العذر ؟؟
لان سيادتك اصلا مبتقراش انت مجرد بتروح تنقل اى صورة من اى داهية وتكتب بالصور الضوئية منغير متراجع بنفسك وتقرا هعتبرها مجرد حركة طفولية كالعادة

*


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 أبريل 2013)

يا عزيزي دكتور يوحنا، تعلم عن ماذا يتكلم الموضوع، وتعلم أن هذا تم إثباته وتم إثبات خطأ المعترض بالأدلة...

لو أراد أن يتكلم في قانونية الرسالة من عدمها فرجاء فتح موضوع جديد له..


----------



## apostle.paul (3 أبريل 2013)

*حاضر يا مولكا نسيبنى منه بس للاسف الاخ التمرجى التانى مصمم على الجهل وبعد ان اثبت علمية كل كلمة قولتها ومرجعيتها مازال الخروف يناطح السحاب ويحاول محاولة فاشلة ان ينقد كلمة واحدة فى الموضوع

كنت قد نقلت مصادر متنوعة تفيد ان استخدام النبيذ الاحمر بنسب متوسطة له نشاط كمضاد للسرطانات وهو الذى اتهمنى فيه انى ابن وابن وابن وابن وفى النهاية مقدش خطأ ما قولته ولكى اثبتلكم ان هذا الاخ جاهل ولا يفقه شئ دعونا نقرا ما صوره
*


> ودي صورة من الصفحة


* 
وانا مش معترض على فكرة ان الاستخدام الكثير للكحوليات heavy alcohol يعتبر من risk factors لسرطانات المرئ والمعدة 
وهذة معلومة بدائية لكن الاخ نسى او تناسى نتيجة الهيجان المصاب بيه اننا نتكلم عن الاستخدام القليل او المتوسط للنبيذ الاحمر 
وسال السؤال الاتى
*


> *فين المرجع المحترم اللي قال ان النبيذ ..... الخمر ..... المسكر  يفيد في حالات الاورام *
> *
> 
> وان فيه مادة مضادة للسرطان *


*وانا مش هحرمك من اى شئ تحب تعد ولا تجيب حد يعد معاك؟
الكتاب الاول وهو عقد مقارنة بين الاستخدام المفرط للكحويات انه يزيد نسبة الاصابة بالسرطانات والاستخدام المتوسط يقلل نسبة الاصابة بيه
*









*مرجع اخر اسمه The Rotarian the world of wine قال ان النبيذ الاحمر والابيض فيهم مواد تعمل كمضدات للسرطانات وفى دراسة نشرت فى جريدة المعهد القومى للسرطان وجدوا ان نسبة الاصابة بسرطان المعدة بيقل بنسبة 40 فى المية عن غير الشربين تماما*






*كتاب اخر بيتكلم عن النبيذ الاخمر كمضاد للسرطانات حسب الدراسات الاكلينيكية الحديثة*




​





*مرجع اخير بيوضع الفوائد المتنوعة للنبيذ الاخمر ومادة الفينول عموما وهعلم على الفوائد باللون الاحمر
وهتلاقى من ضمنها انه له نشاط كمضاد للسرطانات anti-cancer
**



*




* وهختم ما بدأ بيه حيث قال*​


> *وهنا  ملحوظتان في منتهي الاهمية
> 
> *
> *الملحوظة الاولي : الكلام عن  العنب  مش عن خمر النبيذ ...!!!*
> ...


*دا ايه النباهه اللى انت فيها دى 
هو سيادتك مبتعرفش تفك الخط علشان تعرف الموضو بيتكلم عن فوائد ايه
عنوان الموضوع يا سادة هو الاتى
*
*The health benefits of drinking red wine*

*الفوائد الصحية لشرب النبيذ الاخمر
وسيادته بيقول
*


> *هذه المعلومة ليست صحيحة عن خمر النبيذ التي تحتوي علي الكحول    **wine **..... *


*يعنى سيادتك بتلس على الموقع وبتلزق تدليسك فى
طيب بلاش عنوان الموضوع مقرتش مقدمة الموضوع
**While too much alcohol can harm your body, recent research suggests that one or two glasses of wine a day may actually help your health





.  Although no beverage can supplement the perks of daily exercise and a  well-balanced diet, moderate consumption of wine could be beneficial*​*.*
​*اشفق على حال تلك الشخصية انه ادخل نفسه فيما لا يعنيه وبدلا من ان يتعلم ينعتنى بالكذب والسب الصريح لمجرد انهم عجزوا عن نقد موضوع تافه وعقيم قدمه مراهق ولم يستطيع ان يتحاور فيه
*


*ولو اردت مراجع اكثر متتكسفش قول وانا فى الخدمة بس اياك تتهمنى بالكذب وانت جاهل *
*مش احنا اللى بنخدع البسطاء يا بتاع الصاحبة والولد ما قدمته هو ما تقوله كل الدراسات المحترمة **واتحدى اى انسان يثبت كذب كلمة واحدة قولتها *

*القاك قريبا ان كان لديك المزيد من الهرتلة لتلقى المزيد من الاكاديمية والعلمية *


----------



## The Antiochian (4 أبريل 2013)

*المسكين ،، تمرمط*


----------



## apostle.paul (4 أبريل 2013)

*عذرا يا سادة فمازال طفلى الصغير يهذى فى دروب الجهل 
وبالاضافة لدروب الجهل الذى يتمتع بها هذا الجويهل الا انى اكتشفت له خاصية اخرى هى السفالة وقلة الادب
وهو ميفرقش شئ عن القطيع لما بيتزنق بيقل ادبه 
المشاركة الاخيرة هى كعادة كل مشاركاته تاااااااااااافهه الى ابعد الحدود تتمثل فى
90 % ردح وفرش الملاية
10 % تتمثل فى سؤال 

اولا الردح وفرش الملاية كما انتم متعودون اننا ننقله كما هو ليقرا القرائ العزيز كمية الهيجان اللى بيتمتع بها هذا الجويهل
اولا ال 90 % ردح
*


> *واندهش اشد الدهشة من هذا الكلام العبيط
> 
> لان اي طبيب حديث التخرج سينفعل بشدة حين يسمع هذا الكلام ويصرخ ويقول لك :
> 
> ...





> قصة الزهايمر والاسهال وباقي اللبخ  يقوله خريج جامعة ام سحلول
> 
> 
> الخمرة بتحمي من الزهايمر  ؟
> ...





> اكثر  من  6500 صفحة
> 
> والمؤلفين اكثر من مائتين
> 
> ...





> واظرف حاجة قالها :
> 
> مفيد لامراض المعدة ك ( الاسهال )
> 
> ...


*دا نسبة 90 فى المية من الرد لانسان امه نسيت تربيه فخرج لنا انسان تربية حوارى 
وما العجب فمن شابه رسوله فما ظلم

نترك كل هذة الزبالات والهرتلات ولنتجه لدراسة الموضوع اكاديميا 
1-علاقة النبيذ الاحمر بالزهايمر وتنشيط قدرات الذاكرة
2-علاقة النبيذ الاحمر بكثافة العظام


اولا نبدأ بموضوع كثافة العظام 

**ولندع العلماء يردون على امثالك من تربية الشوارع لبينوا لك ان النبيذ الاحمر يزيد من كثافة العظام
*







*وفى نفس الكتاب عرض احصائية حسب دراسة علمية فحصوا فيها حوالى 8 الاف امراة فوق سن ال 75 ووجدوا ان الاستخدام المتوسط للنبيذ يزيد من كثافة العظام فى الفخذ ويزيد ترسيب المعادم فى انسجة العظام*





*دول طبعا ولاد ........ وشوية الفاظ شوارعية كعادتك ومدلسين وكدابين وولاد ستين فى سبعين*

*نشوف دراسة تانية عن علاقة الكحوليات بزيادة كثافة العظام
**الكتاب الاتى فى عنوان رئيسة فيه كيف ان الكحوليات تؤثر على العظام *

*وجدوا ان الستات اللى بتشرب 16 كاس فى الاسبوع لديهم زيادة فى كثافة العظم 10 % فى المية اكثر من اللى بيشربوا 4 ودا بسببين ان الكحوليات بتحول الهرمون الذكرى لاستروجين وبيزود نسبة هرمون الكالسيتونين وبالتالى هيزيد نسبة ترسيب المعادن فى العظام
اقرا واستمتع
**



*






*اعتقد الفضيحة دلوقتى بقت مكتملة الاركان *


> شفت علاقة النبيذ والعنب بالهشاشة
> 
> لا علاقة !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


*شوفت بقة انك انت بمصجى
يلا يا حبيبى لعبك وعرايسك وعلى ماما واتاسفلها وقولها مش هعمل كدا تانى يا ماما على نفسى 

**

يتبع باكتمال الفضيحة......... 

*​


----------



## apostle.paul (4 أبريل 2013)

*علاقة النبيذ الاحمر بتنشيط الذاكرة
فى كتاب بيتكلم عن المواد الطبيعية وعلاقتها بالاشارات العصبية يقول وبكل وضوح بعض عرض الكثير من الدراسات ان كل هذا يقترح بان النبيذ الاحمر يحمى ضد الزهايمر
*









*نرجع نشوف بيقول ايه
*


> وييجي واحد جاهل يقول لك الكحول والنبيذ مهمين للذاكرة وبيعالجوا الزهايمر


* 
عرفت يا **Marc Diederich 
يا جاهل افهم بقة من ابن عيوشة
بطلوا جهل

طيب نشوف شوية جهلة كمان كتبوا كتاب عن الزهايمر والذاكرة









شوفت ولاد الجاهلة يا باشا بيقولوا ايه
لالا عيب عليهم 


طيب ابن الدايخة بيقول ايه تانى
*


> وتقريبا ما فيش مصيبة ذكرها  كتاب كابلان الا وكتب ان سببها  استعمال الكحول او
> 
> من اهم خطوط علاجها عدم شرب الكحول والكحوليات


*

النبى محرمك ابدا منى 
**حد يعرف يعنى ايه dementia 
دى اكتر من الزهايمر لانها بتعتبر تدهور فى وظائف المخ عموما ومنها الذاكرة 
هو قال ان كابلن " ودا من اشهر كتب الطب وانا درسته وقريته " عمره ما قال ان النبيذ الاحمر بيعالج 
نرجع لكلام البصمجى
*


> وتقريبا ما فيش مصيبة ذكرها  كتاب كابلان الا وكتب ان سببها  استعمال الكحول او
> 
> من اهم خطوط علاجها عدم شرب الكحول والكحوليات



*تعالوا نشوف المفاجاة الاخيرة*
*عرض فى هذا الكتاب الاخير دراسة فى فرنسا على نسبة كبيرة من السكان ووجدوا ان الاستخدام المتوسط للنبيذ الاخمر يحمى من تدهور وظائف المخ*










*شوفت الجهلة ولاد الجهلة بيقولوا ايه

اعتقد الفضيحة مكتملة ولا يسعنى فى النهاية سوى ان اقول 
روح ياحبيبى العب قدام بيتكم احنا مش  هنعيل سوا 
*​​


----------



## apostle.paul (4 أبريل 2013)

*كتاب كمان
*









*لا والاخ بيتريق على الاسهال
طيب يا سيدى خد
مركز طبى للجيش فى امريكا فى هاوى tripler army medical center   
وجد ان النبيذ الاحمر بيقتل البكتريا المسببة للاسهال افضل من bismuth salicylate اللى هو اصلا علاج للاسهال*









*عايز تهرتل فى ايه تانى وانا تحت امرك

يا مسلمين حد ينصحه ويقوله كدا كفاية انا عمرى ما عملت كدا فى حد فى حياتى هو مش قادر يقتنع انها مش شغلانته والواد نيو ورطه وهرب ونيو نفسه خلع 

انصحوه يخلع بهدوء هو كمان علشان صعبان على والمصحف *​


----------



## apostle.paul (4 أبريل 2013)

*منتظرين الحاج يكلمنا عن الاتى
1-نصيحة العسل اللى زادت استطلاق لبطن المسكين
2-ابوال البعير
3-دبانة الرسول
4-الحبة السوداء

لانك وصفت محمد منغير متدرى وقولت
*


> عيب لما تكون راجل طبيب ودارس وعلي علم ..... وتدافع عن واحد جاهل قال كلام غلط ...... عيب !!!


* 
وانت لا طبيب ولا دراس انت مجرد هاوى قاعد على الانترنت مش لاقى حاجة تعملها بتتربى علميا وخلاص
تخيل ان هذا الفاشل بيصف ما كان يستخدم فى كل الحضارات كوصفة علاجية بانه جهل
تخيل انه لما يصف نتائج جامعات عالمية بانها جهل
يلا مش مشكلة وهو مش هيرد ومش هيعرف يرد
يرد على ايه 
فحينما يتكلم العلماء تخرس الحشرات المتسولة

*


----------



## apostle.paul (4 أبريل 2013)

*اخيرا هو جايبلى مقالة من جرنال طبى 
وانا هجبلك مقال من جرنال طبى وجدوا ان الجرعة المتوسطة لتناول الكحوليات ليها تاثير ايجابى على العظام " ظاهرة غير مفسرة "
*
*the most important finding of                   this study was a significant positive effect of  moderate alcohol consumption on BMD. This effect was observed with an  alcohol                   intake >28.6 but ≤57.2 g/wk, an intake lower than  reported in previous studies (6).  A notable aspect of this study was an attempt to explain the mechanism  of alcohol's effects on bone ****bolism. Moderate                   alcohol consumption was shown to decrease bone  remodeling, as evidenced by a reduction in bone resorption markers  (serum osteocalcin                   and parathyroid hormone and urinary N-telopeptides).  After adjustment for age at menopause, a further explanation for the  increase in BMD was elevated serum calcitonin                   and estrogen concentrations, which were stimulated by  alcohol



**In summary, Rapuri et al not only showed elegantly that moderate alcohol  consumption has positive effects on BMD in elderly                   women, but also provided evidence that these effects  are mediated, at least in part, by a decrease in bone remodeling.  However,                   we remain unable to explain why only moderate doses of  alcohol have been shown to have a significant positive effect on bone                   density. This article should encourage further  investigations of the pathogenesis of alcohol-related bone injury; until  then                   it would be premature to recommend alcohol use in the  prevention of osteoporotic bone disease

**رابط المقال
*​


----------



## apostle.paul (4 أبريل 2013)

*والله العظيم والله العظيم والله العظيم انا لو بتكلم مع  بهايم كانوا فهموا
نشوف الحاج بيقول ايه



انت الى فشلت ان تأتى بال alcohol  ك line of treatment ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

رديت عليك وانت مردتش ليه؟
العل المانع خير





من اى (موقع محترم) زى مواقع اكسفورد و هارفارد و مايو كلينيك

أنقر للتوسيع...

ايها الفاشل هل يوجد شئ اسمه موقع محترم وموقع تحت بير السلم سبت المواقع خالص واثبتلكم انكم شوية بصمجية من واقع الكتب العلمية
والمقال اللى انا جبته من مايو كلينك اثبت انكم جهلة ومكملتوش المقال وانت مردتش
واللى هو جابه مذكور فيه ايضا فوائد الاستخدام المتوسط للخمر ومردتش 




كل ما اتيت به هو ابحاث حول فوائد مزعومه

أنقر للتوسيع...

كل ما اتيت بيه هو دراسات اكلينيكة عملتها جامعات محترمة وقارنت بين النتائح بين شاربى الكحول بنسب متوسطة عن غير الشاربين
كفاية حشيش يا حبيبى وروح اتعالج



و لكن ليس كعلاج(ثابت الاستخدام) 
(ذو جرعه علاجيه محدده ) لان مفيش حاجة فى (الطب الحديث) بتعطى بالكأس او الكوب !!!!!!!!!!!!)

أنقر للتوسيع...

وهو اصلا فى الطب الحديث حاجة اسمها العلاج بالكحوليات يا حثالة المنتديات ولا دا بيطلق عليه طب تكميلى

مسمعتش دكتور يا كابتن عندك فى الكلية بيتكلم عن الطب التكميلى

بلاش

هو انا اصلا ببحث فى الطب الحديث يا بهيمة انتى ولا بثبتلك ان نصيحة سيدك بولس صحيحة على ضوء الدراسات الحالية 
هو احنا بنعالج واحد دلوقتى يا بهيمة انتى ولا بندرس نص مكتوب من 2000 سنة

روح يا شيخ اللهى ينتقم منك انت واشكالك المعوقة جبتولى الضغط 




و حتى البحث الى جبته من مايو كلينيك يا معفور طلع معمول على الفئران و الجرعه اللازمه للانسان كانت 60 لتر و لم تتجرأ ان تقتبس الصورة

أنقر للتوسيع...

يا كابتن انت مش قولت الكلام دا المشاركة اللى فاتت  ورديت عليك 
مبتقتبس كلامى ليه وترد عليه 
مش دا كلامى  ولا انت حضرتك جالك عمى 
*


> *لكن الحقيقة ان هو اصاب بنوع من الهيجان لان المقال دا مكتوب فى صفحتين بس هو مخدش باله لو راح للصفحة التانية وهتلاقيها هنا
> هتلاقى مكتوب هنا مانا قلته بالحرف كيف يكون النبيذ الاحمر مفيدا لصحة القلب بنسب متوسطة
> 
> 
> ...


* 

لماذا الاصرار على الغباء؟
لا اعرف





لان مفيش موقع طبى محترم (ذو سمعه) يقدر ينزل الخمرة كعلاج او عقار طبى

أنقر للتوسيع...

يا عززيى يخرب بيت اللى يزعلك احنا بنتكلم عن طب بديل طب تكميلى 
هو الكحول عقااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار
عمرك شوفت كدا شركة ادوية منزلى نبيذ احمر ومكتوب عليه مفيد للاسهال ؟؟؟
دا مش دوا لما تحب تتدرس الطب التكميلى هتلاقى مراجع كتير بتتكلم عن ازاى تستخدم الطبيعة فى تحسين صحتك وفى دراسات كتير على كدا
**
ارجوووووووووووووووك كفاية غباء وراحموا امى العيانة






هههههههههههههههههههه

يا هذا:

أولا: العبارة كانت فى مقدمة الكلام عن الرساله للعبرانييين

لكن :
الكلام كان يتكلم بشكل عام
اى يضع قاعده عامه تنطبق على كل الرسائل بدليل :
موضوع معرفه كاتب الرساله كان يشكل أهمية بالغه بالنسبة للكنيسة الأولى لأنه كان يتوقف عليه قانونية الرساله

أنقر للتوسيع...

يا حبيبى و انت ماما لسه بتغيرلك البامبرز  كنا بنعلم الناس المحترمة ان قانونية اى كتاب فى العهد الجديد يتوقف على رسولية الكاتب وارثوذكسية فكره والكاثوليكية والاجماع فى قبوله كسفر قانونى 
ولما رديت عليك قولتلك ان هذا الكلام كان بصدد التحدث عن سفر العبرانين لانه كان مختلف فى كاتبه هو مين 
ونفس الكتاب عرض فكرة عدم تاليف بولس للرسائل الرعوية ونقضها وقدم ادلته على تاريخية الرسائل لبولس

ترجع تتنططلى زى الاراجوز وتقولى
لان اصل انا خدت كلمة معرفة الكاتب من كتاب
وبعدين روحت لبولس فغالى وهو قال ان مش بولس اللى كتبه 

ايهالهرتلة دى مانا عارف ان النقد الحديث بيقول كدا
والعلماء ردوا على الكلام دا وقولتلك الموضوع كبير وملوش دخل فى موضوعنا

كونك انسان فاشل  وعايز تهرب اهرب  بس انا مش مجبر انى ارد على كل كلمة تقولها ملهاش علاقة بالموضوع ولما يبقى عندى وقت هكتب فى الموضوع دا وساعتها اقراه وقول اسئلتك عنه 



الموضوع انتهى وكفا تخلف ......

اى انسان مسيحى او مسلم عايز يسال فيه انا تحت امره جوز الاراجوزات دول انصحهم يروجوا يتعالجوا ويتثقفوا قبل ميحاولوا يكلمونى 
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 أبريل 2013)

تسلم ايديك يا دكتور،، 
اللي أنا شايفه هو الآتي:

1. هو بيحاول يسبك ويسب دينك وكتابك لكي يجعلك تترج الموضوع لأنه مش عايز يخلي الموضوع في الجانب العلمي فقط وعارف أن السباب جعل الإنسان يشمئذ من الحوار بهذا الأسلوب وبالتالي تترك الموضوع.
2. أثناء هذا السباب، يضع أسئلة أو إستنكارات قليلة في داخل السباب.
3. يجاول التشكيك في المصادر نفسها التي قالت بعكس ما يقول، ونسى أنه في حوار يطلب منه المراجع.
4.يحاول التكرار كثيراً لكي يضعف من همتك في الموضوع نتيجة التكرار فالتكرار ممل وعامل مساعد لسرعة الملل.



اللي أنا شايفه أنك تاخد كلامه اللي ليه علاقة بالموضوع فقط، أي موضوع العلاج بالنبيذ، فقط، وتقتبسه، وتحط إقتباس مباشر من كتاب تحت إقتباس منه بنفي الشيء..


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 أبريل 2013)

وأنا معجب جدا بأنك بتحصر السباب في البداية، م تبدأ في الشق الإعتراضي عن الموضوع..


----------



## apostle.paul (4 أبريل 2013)

*واضح ان الشخصية دى مضحكة وغريبة فعلا ومثيرة للسخرية
البتاع دا حاطط المرجع اللى انا استشهدت بيه وبيقول ان هذة التجارب صنعت على الفئران وليس الانسان 

فى حين ان الكتاب اصلا بيتكلم عن antiaging اى وسائل لمقاومة الشيخوخة

معرفش سيادته اصابه نوعا من الهطل الفكرى انه يفكر ان مؤلفين الكتاب جايبين المعلومة دى علشان نطبقها على الفار ونمنع عنه الشيخوخة 

يعنى احنا بنعملها على الفار علشان نحافظ على صحة سيادته ؟؟؟
هو لما بيقول انه مثبت ان له فعل كمضاد للسرطانات وبعديها بصفحة قال انه بيحافظ على خلايا المخ من الموت ووفى نفس الصفحة بيقول انه بيقلل نسبة الكليسترول _ حسب دراسات تمت فى الارانب _

الكلما دا هو جايبه علشان نحافظ على صحة الفار والارنب ونقاوم شيخوختهم 

ما هذا الشئ الذى اكلمه والبتاع دا اسميه ايه بالظبط؟؟؟؟

المشكلة ان هذا الشئ بيقول
*


> وباقي كلامه لبخ تاني
> 
> والمراجع من جامعة ام سحلول ....


* 
ايه القرف دا ؟؟؟؟؟
ما هذة الكمية من الزبالة اللى بتخرج منه

سحلول مين وبتاع مين 

لالا المصيبة الزرقا انه بيقول
*


> وفيه مصيبة تانية يا رجالة
> 
> الزبون فاهم ان الاستهلاك القليل  للكحول اللي مكتوب في المراجع باسم
> 
> ...


*على فكرة لو راجعت الكتب اللى انا قولتها هتلاقى من ذكروا تلك المعلومات ذكروا النسبة المتوسطة دى بتتراوح من ايه لايه

ثانيا مش فاهم ايه الفضيحة ان moderate consumption تبقى فضيحة بجلاجل لو اتفهمت معدلات استهلاك متوسطة 

وبعدين زينات صدقنى اللى بيكلمنى بيقولى لا يا غبى هو يقصد قلل شوية من الاستهلاك بدل الادمان علشان تبقى كويس

معرفش ايه وجه التناقض بين قلل نسبة الشرب والشرب بنسب متوسطة 

انت متاكد انك بنى ادم زينا يعنى ليك عقل ورجلين وايدين

ولا انت كائن من طور البرمائيات ولا وحيد خلية ولا نظامك ايه بالظبط

طيب هو بيطلب منى ايه؟
*


> وكل التجارب اللي تمت علي مضادات الاكسدة كانت علي حيوانات تجارب
> 
> حيوانات تجارب
> 
> ...


* 
ومعرفش هو انت من امتى كلمتك بتفضل مكانها مانت عارف ان كل كلمة انت قولتها انا طحنتها 

هو بيقولى لالالالالا دا فى الحيوانات بس الانسان استحالة 
يا سيدى زيادة فى الترويق دراسة تمت فى شمال امريكا اثبتت ان سرطان البروستاتا لدى الرجل يقل نسبة الاصابة بيه لما يتناول الانسان مشروبين يحتويات عن مضادات اكسدة عالية هما الشاى الاخضر والنبيذ الاحمر
*









*طبعا دول جهله وزبالة وولاد كلب وشرا---يط وانجاس

مرجع كمان هيقولك معلومتين
المعلومة الاولى ان حسب مايو كلينك شرب النبيذ الاحمر بيحمى القلب من الازمات القلبية

المعلومة التانية انه بيعمل كمضاد للسرطانات حسب ما اكد المعهد القوى للسرطان










طبعا دا جامعات ام سحلول
ولاد كلب
جهلة
سفلة
عايزين ضرب البلغة


نشوف كمان دراسة فى جامعة استرالية اخرى 
جامعة من جامعات ام سحلول
الكفرة ولاد الكلب لاقوا ان الست اللى بتشرب اكتر من كاس نبيذ كل يوم اقل عرضة لسرطان المبيض 7 مرات اقل من اللى مبتشربش خالص
*










*شوفت ولاد الكلب دول بيقولوا ايه يا اخى
دول جهله ولا ايه بالظبط
بس اكيد دى جامعات ام سحلول

انا احب اختم بكلمة واحدة ردا على هذا الشئ
ام سلحول دى تبقى خالتك  *

*عايز تتروق تانى مفيش اى مانع هرتل وانا لك بالمرصاد

*​


----------



## apostle.paul (4 أبريل 2013)

> *الموضوع فعلا كبير..........
> 
> تعرف ليه؟؟؟؟
> لان فيه نهايه كتابك و كشف لاختلال المعايير التى كانت تقبل بها النصوص
> ...


*بالله عليكم يا مسيحين يا كفرة ايه علاقة الكلام دا كله بالموضوع

يا ابنى مضحكش حد عليك الرسائل الرعوية لم تكن مثار شك اصلا طيلة تاريخ الكنيسة وقننت كباقى رسائل بولس كرسائل قانونية

انا مش هرد على قانونيتها انا هرد على نقد حديث جدا جدا جدا بيرجع للقرن ال 19 والعلماء نفسهم ردوا عليه 

طبعا انت عايز اى وسيلة تفلفص بيها من الموضوع بعد لما زنقتك فى الحيطة ونزلت عليك بالشبشب زى الصرصار فانت عايز تحول الموضوع باى وسيلة من فضيحتكم يا بصمجية الى مناقشة تاريخ الرسالة

وانا مش هنولك اللى فى بالك وهسيبك كدا زى البوبى محتاس مش عارف تقول كلمة واحدة

وايه علاقة اشيرا اللى هى اصلا الهه فينقية بالموضوع ؟؟؟

قولولى يا ارباب العقول ما علاقة مناقشة الهه وثنية بالموضوع

الا تعرف ان لفظة ايل معناها اله وغير مقتصرة على اله اسرائيل ويمكن ان تطلق على اى اله وثنى وهى اصلا مستخدمة فى ادبيات اخرى فى الشرق القديم غير كتب العهد القديم مثلها مثل كلمة الله اللى بتستخدمها كاسم لربك المستوى على عرش وهى فى الحقيقة لفظة موجودة قبل الاسلام بقرون  

يا ابنى العب بعيد انا مش فاضى  
*


----------



## apostle.paul (4 أبريل 2013)

*طيب قولنا جاهل قولنا ماشى ادينا بنعمله
اعمى البصر والبصيرة قولنا ماشى ننوره
وكمان بمصجى ومبتعرفش تقرا دا كتير اوى

مقارنة بسيطة بين مانا قولته وبين هذا الشئ 


انا قولت ايه؟
*


> *البتاع دا حاطط المرجع اللى انا استشهدت بيه وبيقول ان هذة التجارب صنعت على الفئران وليس الانسان
> 
> فى حين ان الكتاب اصلا بيتكلم عن antiaging اى وسائل لمقاومة الشيخوخة
> 
> ...



*وهو بيقول ايه ايه*


> بيقول ان التجارب مش علي الفئران والخنازير



*نعيد تانى كلامى وكلامه ورا بعض علشان نشوف صاحبنا مصاب يهيجان حاد ولالا*


> *يعنى احنا بنعملها على الفار علشان نحافظ على صحة سيادته *





> بيقول ان التجارب مش علي الفئران والخنازير



*هدء من روعك يا عزيزى فكلنا لها*



> و انا اتحداك انك تنشر الصورة تاني في منتداك مع التحديد والترجمة اللي انا كتبتهم


*على فكرة الصورة موجودة فى الموضوع انت مخترعتهاش وادعوك انت تروح تقرا الكتاب نفسه علشان منظرك بقة عرة 
فالكتاب كله بيتكلم عن وسائل مقاومة الشيخوخة والامراض لدى الانسان وليس لدى الحيوان
واى تجرية يا حيوان بتجرى الاول على الحيوان ولما بيتثبت فعاليتها بيتم تطبيقها على البشر *
*المؤلف يا حيوان ذكر انه من المثبت ان للنبيذ الاحمر قدرة وفعالية على الحماية من السرطانات وذكر تجارب علمية عملوها على الفيران وهتلاقى فى الصفحة التالية تجارب على الارانب

*


> من غير ما تحذف يا نصاب يا غشاش
> 
> الزبون بيختار اللي علي مزاجة ويرد عليه وما بينشرش الفضائح ويرد عليها


*معرفش ايه الفضايح 

لكن بالاحرى هو فى كلمة واحدة انت قولتها اصلا صح

وبالاحرى هو فى كلمة واحدة انا قولتها انت قدرت تفتح بقك وتعارضنى فيها

صدقنى يا حاج منظرك عرة ووسخ الى ابعد الحدود وانا لم اتحاور طيلة فترة خدمتى مع شخصية مهزءة وهبلة اكتر منك
*


> انسخ المشاركة الاخيرة كاملة الي منتداك بالصور والترجمة
> 
> قص ولزق .... كتلة واحدة مش متقطعة علي هواك !!!!!!!!!!


* 

امال ايه دا يا اعمى البصر والبصيرة
هنا


فى كلمة واحدة انا مردتش عليها شاورلى عليها
*


> *هتقبل التحدي ...؟؟؟!!!!!*


*تحدى على ايه هو فى اصلا مستوى بينى وبينك اذا كان انا زانقك فى الحيطة ونازل عليك بالشبشب 
تقولى تحدى

انا بقولك تحدى منى اقتبس حرف واحد انا قولته
حرف واحد قولته اقتبسه قدام البقر اللى عندك فى المنتدى ورد عليه

هل تعلمون انه لم يقتبس حرفا واحدا من اى مشاركة هو كتبها
وهل تعلمون انه لا يوجد حرف واحد كتبه انا لم اقتبسه وارد عليه *
*
اليكم صورة المحاور الذى اتحدث معه جيالى حالا من الكنترول*




*المحاور كنز العلوم _ ابن عيوشة _ من امام شاشة الكمبيوتر 
كل ما يقرا مشاركة فى منتدى الكنيسة بيكون رد فعله كما هو موضح بالاعلى
سلالة نادرة قاربت على الانقراض 
كائن برمائى موسمى لا يتعامل مع البشر وعقله فظيع *

​*ياعزيزى كن رجلا واقتبس كلامى كما افعل ورد عليه شغل الاراجوزات والهبل دا مينفعش معايا انا
انت لم تفعل شئ من اول الحوار سوى انك بتكتب مشاركة من 50 سطر 
عبارة عن 49 سطر شتيمة وهبل
وسطر بيتكون من سؤال

عندك حاجة تانى عايز تتروق فيها قول ومتتكسفش
 *


----------



## apostle.paul (4 أبريل 2013)

*يرجى من الاختان هناء وشيرين بدل مانا بنتكلم عبر الاقمار الصناعية ممكن بضغطة رز تدخلوا المنتدى وتشرفونا وتسالوا براحتكم لانى انا بجد تعبت

وتعبى من ناحيتين
ان الموضوع تافه ومش مستاهل اعمل فيه كل المجهود دا
والنقطة التانية انكم جوز بقر ومبتفهموش وانا عايز اخلص من الفيلم الحمضان دا 
*


----------



## بايبل333 (4 أبريل 2013)

أخ الكنز العلوم ممكن طلب .....
ترجم لى هذا الكلام من على الصحيفة هذه 
وعرفنى عن ماذا تقول حتى لا تتهمنا نحن ندلس فى الترجمة 
*هنـــــــــا*

*ورجاء هنا* 
   البحوث  والدراسات التي نشرت عن تجارب الفئران والخنزير هو لتحديد النسبة الاقرب الى العلاج غير هذا شرب كوب من النبيذ  الأحمر يوميا قد يخفض مخاطر إصابة الرجل بسرطان البروستاتا إلى النصف.


----------



## بايبل333 (4 أبريل 2013)

النبيذ الأحمر يمنع ترسب الكوليسترول على جدار الشرايين بسبب اللحوم الحمراء

نيويورك-أ ش أ

توصلت دراسة طبية أمريكية إلى أن الانتظام فى تناول النبيذ الأحمر بصورة يومية يساعد في الوقاية من ترسب الكوليسترول على جدار الشرايين الناجم عن الإفراط فى تناول اللحوم الحمراء.

وأوضح الباحثون أن تناول كوب من النبيذ الأحمر مع الوجبة الغنية باللحوم الحمراء أو عقبها يسهم فى منع تراكم الكوليسترول الناجم عن تناولها.

وكشفت الأبحاث التى أجريت فى هذاالصدد على مجموعة من المتطوعين أنه عند تناول اللحوم الحمراء يتم ترسب مواد كيميائية ضارة وسامة جراء تمثيلها فى آلية الهضم لتتسلل إلى مجرى الدم لتسهم بصورة كبيرة فى تكوين الكوليسترول الضار الذى يترسب على جدار الشرايين والأوعية الدموية ليضاعف من فرص الإصابة بأمراض القلب.

وشدد الباحثون على أن مضادات الأكسدة المتوافرة فى النبيذ الأحمر مثل "البوليفينول" تكبح جماح هذه المواد الضارة وتعمل على امتصاصها والتخلص منها ليحول دون وصولها إلى مجرى الدم.


*المصدر جريدة البلد 
*كأس نبيذ أحمر يومياً لإبعاد شبح السرطان 
         الخميس 06 كانون الأول 2012 - 09:02 
                   	     	ذكرت دراسة بريطانية *أن تناول كأس من النبيذ الأحمر يوميا يخفّض خطر الإصابة بسرطان القولون إلى النصف.*
	وذكرت صحيفة "الدايلي مايل" البريطانية أن باحثين في جامعة ليسيستر  البريطانية اجروا دراســة على الفئران واستنتجـوا أن ما يعادل 5 مليغرامات  من النبيذ الأحمر يومياً خفّضت نمو أورام القولون إلى النصف.
	وأوضحوا أن مادة ريسفيراتول الموجودة في قشر العنب الأحمر، والتي تعطي للنبيذ لونه، تتميّز بخصائص مقاومة للسرطان.
	وقالت الباحثة الأساسية في الدراسة البروفسورة كارين براون إن "الجميع  يعتقد أن الجسم يحتاج إلى كمية أكبر، غير اننا وجدنا أن جرعة خفيفة من  النبيذ كانت أكثر فاعلية". وأضافت: "شعرنا بالذهول لأن النبيذ كانت له هذه  الآثار، وأكثر ما أثار دهشتنا هو فاعلية هذه الكمية القليلة".

المصدر


----------



## apostle.paul (5 أبريل 2013)

*حيمكا يعجز الانسان عن المحاججة بقوة ولا يملك سوى السباب وانه يعيد ويزيد فى كلام تم هرسه فكن متاكدا انك قد وصلت للمنتهى فهو لم يجد ما يقوله تماما وعجز تمام العجز ولامؤاخذة على رائ باسم يوسف طلع منظره زى الكلوت 

الحقيقة ان زميلنا " العبيط " كتب مشاركة هى عبارة عن الاتى
80 فى المية شتايم ...... ساتغاضى عنها
20 فى المية ............. اعاد نفس ما قاله فى المشاركات اللى فاتت 


اولا لكى اثبتلكم انى بتكلم مع انسان فاشل
كمية السباب وكلام النسوان 
*


> الاخوة الزملاء
> 
> نستكمل الفاصل الفكاهي
> 
> ...


*بعيدا ان انك مشفتش تربية وامك معرفتش تربيك هثبتلك انك عيل بشخة ولما يتكلم سيدك خالد تخرس خالص وتنصاع للى بيقوله

اول كدبة من العيل اللى بشخة
*


> قال لنا ان النبيذ مفيد لان فيه مضادات اكسدة  وعناصر بتحمي من امراض القلب والسرطان
> 
> قلنا له كلام ينطبق علي حيوانات التجارب  فقط .... الفيران والخنازير .. لا توجد دراسة علي البشر


*العيل اللى بشخة ليه مبيقتبس من كلامى ؟؟؟
هقولكم ليه
لان انا هنا عرضت دراسة تمت على البشر وليس الحيوانات
**




*

*ليه يا حيوان يا عابد الحيوان مقتبستهاش
لاننها فضحتك يا بهيمة انتى
لان دى دراسة على البشر

عرفت انك كداب ابن فاشلة
صح

طيب الكدبة التانية
*


> وما فيش دراسة علي الانسان


*ليه يا ابن عايشة بتكدب
ليه *
مقرتش دا ليه يا ابن الدايخة







> لما راح يجيب من المراجع .... وضحت الصورة
> 
> نشر  صورة بحث في كتاب يثبت اهمية النبيذ الاحمر في حماية القلب ...... اتضح انها دراسة علي الخنازير !!


*يا كداب يا اهبل
اقرا تانى كدا يا كداب يا متخلف هتلاقى الدراسة اقيمت على بشر






اتحدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك
يا متخلف يا حفيد الجهلاء انك تقتبس كلمة واحدة من الىل بقولها وتفندها
فها انا بضعفى اثبت امام المسيحين والمسلمين انك كللللللللللللللللوت

بعد كدا تقولوا يا كلوت باشا 
*​


----------



## apostle.paul (5 أبريل 2013)

*المشاركة الاخيرة هى نسخة طبق الاصل مما قاله قبل ذلك وتم هرسه تحت جزمتى هنا فى المشاركة دى
وباقى الرد فى نفس المشاركة هتلاقيه هنا 


اين الرد يا بصمجى انت ؟؟؟؟

لما تسترجل وترد على يا بهيمة انتى تعالى كلمينى 

امامك حلين لا تالت لهم 
1-تتدخل المنتدى تكلمنى وتسترجل
2-تقتبس كلامى حرف حرف وترد عليه بادلة اقوى مما قدمته وساعتها هلتفت لمشاركتك وهرد عليها

شغل نسوان المصاطب وام سحلول والجاهل والاهبل والعبيط واوعى كدا يا اختشى انا مبحبوش
استرجل كدا وكلمنى وسيبك من شغل المصاطب دا 
كونى اثبت انك فاشل وجاهل دا شئ مفروغ منه وانتهى
*


----------



## apostle.paul (5 أبريل 2013)

*خد كمان ومتحرمش نفسك

*
*يوجد مادة اسمها **methamphetamine 
هذة المادة تؤثر على الجهاز العصبى وهو نوع من انواع المخدرات
وحسب دراسات حديثة وجدوا ان النسب القليلة للنبيذ الاحمر تحمى المخ من التسمم بهذة المادة وهذة الدراسة نشرت فى جريدة علمية اسمها
 journal brain research
*








*الحماية من تصلب الشرايين
الكتاب  الاتى عرض دراسة طويلة بكامل تفاصيلها على متطوعين بشر بشر بشر مش بهايم   منعا للاطالة هعرض ملخص الدراسة ان النسب المتوسطة للنبيذ الاحمر بتحمى من عمليات الاكسدة المدمرة
**









*​


----------



## apostle.paul (5 أبريل 2013)

*قولولى يا بشر ما هو المرجع المطلوب لكى اثبت ما اقوله

اذكرلى الجملة اللى انت عايزها علشان اجبهالك؟

واين الرد على كلمة واحدة قولتها

هو انت مفكر لما تستفزنى هسيب الموضوع ومش هجيبك من قفاك متعلق 
لان انا نفسى طوووووووووووووووويل اوى ومعاك لغاية متزهق متقلقش
*


----------



## apostle.paul (5 أبريل 2013)

*عنوان الموضوع اللى بيدلس عليه
*
*كأس نبيذ أحمر يومياً لإبعاد شبح السرطان

وداا بيقولك الدراسة بتقول عىل الفيران
فار لما يبقى يقرقض نافوخك يا اهبل
هو الدراسة توصلت فى النهاية ان كاس واحد بيحمى الفار ولا الانسان من خطر الاصابة بالسرطان
فى فرق يا متخلف بين الدراسة اقيمت على ايه
وبين النتائج النهائية 
كل التجارب بتم على حيوانات لكن النتيجة بتتطبق على البشر 


المهم لاقيت واحد عاقل اخيرا ساله سؤال وانا صورته قبل ميحذفوه واتمنى يرد عليه
سؤال المسلم لاخيه المسلم
*





*بطل هيجان يا ابو كرانيش انت ورد على اخوك*


----------



## apostle.paul (5 أبريل 2013)

*تكبير يا اخوة وجدنا علاج جميع الامراض بالقران 

*






*هل رائيتك الفرق بين المسيحى الاكاديمى وبين المسلم المشعوذ*


----------



## apostle.paul (5 أبريل 2013)

*تعالوا نشوف المراجع المستخدمة فى الويكبديا فى هذة المقال علشان نضحك شوية على حبيبنا العبيط


اولا اهمية النبيذ بالنسبة للمعدة


دراسة علمية المانية نشرت لاهمية النبيذ فى تقليل نسب الاصابة بالبتكرتيا المذكورة h.pylori
المصدر 
*

*^* *Hermann Brenner, Gabriele Berg, Nicole Lappus, Ulrike Kliebsch, Gunter Bode and Heiner Boeing "Alcohol Consumption and Helicobacter pylori Infection" JSTOR: Epidemiology, Vol. 10 No. 3 (May, 1999), pp. 214-218*




​*دراسة اكدت على فعل النبيذ الاحمر كمضاد للسرطانات
المصدر
** C. Wilbert "Red Wine May Cut Risk of Lung Cancer" WebMD, October 7th, 2008


**الدراسة الارى نشرت فى medical journal of Gastroenterology*​* 
المصدر التالت نقلا عن الدكتور باتريك شمرا جامعة كنسس قال ان شرب النبيذ الاحمر عموما يجعل الانسان اكثر صحية
*
*notes that there may be other links such as people who drink wine  leading generally healthier lifestyles with consuming less fats and  eating more fruits and vegetables


**مصدر كلامهم
**S. Boyles "Research Shows Moderate Wine Drinkers May Have Less Risk of Barrett's Esophagus", WedMD March 2nd, 2009


**وانا مش هقعد انقل كل المقال ممكن تروح تقراه وترجع مرجعية كل كلمة فى الهامش 

سبنا من الويكبيدا بالرغم من توثيق كلامهم

تعالى نشوف الكتب اللى احنا استشهدنا بيها
*










دول ولاد كل اوساخ طبعا















































*
طبعا دل كلهم ولاد كلب اوساخ زبالة

وانت يا روح ماما الواد الفتك


لا الواد ايه بيقيم الكتب

وفى النهاية عيط زى العيال اللى بشخة وقالى انا مليس دعوة بكل دا انا كلمتى الىل تمشى وبس






















فكان طريقته للهروب زى البهيمة ازاى

اولا قال



*

> اولا  : بيدعي انني مش باقتبس من كلامه
> 
> امال اللي انا جايبه ده  كلام مين .....؟؟


*لالا اقتباس كلامى كلمة كلمة فى مربع وانقل المراجع وابدأ فندها زى الرجالة وسيبك من شغل النساوين والردح دا

انت لغاية دلوقتى مردتش على كلمة واحدا قولتها
*


> ثانيا  : بيقول انه جاب ابحاث تمت علي البشر
> 
> ابحاث ايه يا حاج  ؟؟
> 
> لما انت نشرت الصورة يا ابو جهل وانا اللي وريتك انها مش علي البشر



*يلا يا ابنى ورينى همتك امسك كتاب كتاب وورينى وطلعنى كداب
استرجل واعملها
*


> *مراجع ايه يا تافه اللي بتتكلم عنها  ....!!*
> 
> دي مراجع يا تافه...!!!
> 
> ...


*انزل للهوامش تحت واقرا مرجعية كل كلمة *


> *
> موقع الاخبار الشهير فوكس نيوز !!!*


تعالى نشف مقدمة الخبر فيها
*While too much alcohol can harm your body, recent research suggests that one or two glasses of wine a day may actually help your health





.  Although no beverage can supplement the perks of daily exercise and a  well-balanced diet, moderate consumption of wine could be beneficial.*
*

*​​تعالى نكبر الكلام كدا
*recent research suggests that one or two glasses of wine a day may actually help your health*


​​*يعنى كلامهم بناءا على دراسات حديثة وهتلاقى ناقلين كلام الاطباء المشتركين فى الابحاث*

ندخل على اللى بعديه


> ( لوسمحت اقرا اللي علي الشمال فوق ...فن وتسالي ... سيارات...الجمال والموضة ... الصحة ... المنزل والمعيشة ...المجتمع )
> 
> عشان تدرك الاهمية الطبية للموقع الخطير ده ...... شفت المراجع !!!!


*تعالوا ندخل نشوف الموقع بيقول ايه*
*Most experts agree that though red wine has enormous health benefits, it  must be accompanied with exercise, proper diet and disciplined  lifestyle


**دا كلام مين يا جماعة **experts الخبرااااااااااااااااااااااء 
مش كلامى ولا كلام الجريدة

طيب نسبنا من الجرايد
معترض على ايه تانى
*


> *المرجع الطبي الخطير : مفاتيح انجيلية  لحياة صحية !!!!!!!*



*This book will provide us valuable information and knowledge . . . and  will prove to be a handy resource that will keep you away from  'suffering many things of many physicians*.'*-Rev. Dr. B. U. Okafor

**وتمت مراجعة الكتاب بواسطة دكتور اكفور وهو تعريفه كالاتى
**Affiliate Assistant Professor of Orthopaedic Surgery
      Department of Orthopaedics and Sports Medicine 
      University of South Florida, College of Medicine
MA
      Biochemistry with Highest Honors and Summa Cum Laude 
      Delivered Valedictorian Speech at College Graduation


**طبعا هو كتاب وحش وكخة علشان مش جاى على هوا البهيمة اللى احنا بنكلمها

الكتاب التانى اللى هو مش عاجبه
*


> *دليلك الشخصي لحياة صحية*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*وهذا الكتاب قد اقتبست منه جملة ان النبيذ الاحمر بيقلل نمو بكرتيا h.pylori فبدلا من ان يرد على كلامى ويكذبه اخذ كالمعوقين يقولى ايه دا دا كتاب دا انت عبيط

تعالى نشوف وصف سريع للكتاب
**With over 25 years experience as a doctor and health consultant, Dr.  McManus helps you set health goals and inspires you to do what it takes  to be healthy--mentally, spiritually, and physically--recognizing that  all these factors revolve around each other. Your Personal Guide to  Wellness gives you the tools, knowledge, and encouragement to take  charge of your health and change the quality of your life forever


**احيه دكتورة بقالها 25 سنة واستشارى صحة وقدمت كل النصائح الطبيعية لكى تحيا بصحة جيدة

والحشرة صاحبنا بيقول ايه القرف دا

اللى بعده

*


> *كتاب  business of wine      ولا تعليق !!!!*
> 
> ده ..... من ضمن المراجع !!!!!!


* 

,هذا الكتاب قد اقتبست منه ما اكدته كل المراجع ان بيقلل نسبة الاصابة بالبكتريا المذكورة سلفا وبالتالى نسبة الاصابة بالقرح


ولم يرد على بتخطئتنى فى هذة المعلومة الصحيحة غير انه وضع علم استفهام جنب الكتاب وكأن بقتبس من مذكرة صورتها من كشك قدام القصر العينى

تعالوا نشوف وصف لتلك الموسوعة
هى موسوعة من كتابة حرفيين ومتخصصين فى مجال النبيذ تتكلم عنه من الالف للياء ودا اكتر موسوعة تم تحديثها على ضوء المعلومات الجديدة عن النبيذ
*
*This A-Z encyclopedia shows how production, distribution, and sales  segments work together to bring wine to the public and describes the  trade in wine and its related subsidiary elements. Written by a host of  wine professionals, this is the most up-to-date source to understand  what goes into the enjoyment of a glass of wine. An appendix with  industry data, sidebars, and a selected bibliography complement the A-Z  entries


**عايز ايه تانى؟؟
*


> *كتاب ulcer free*
> 
> عمدة الكتب الطبية لعلاج  قرحة المعدة !!!!


*وهذا الكتاب قد عرض الدراسة البريطانية المشار اليها التى اثببت فعالية البيذ الاحمر فى الحفاظ على المعدة من القرح

لكن صاحبنا بيقول دا كتاب وسخ واهبل

طيب تعالوا نشوف وصف الكتاب
قدم دراسة ورؤية غير متحيزة للقضاء على القرح عن طريق علاجات تكميلية وتقليدية 
**Over 4 million Americans are diagnosed annually with peptic ulcer  disease. Many learn to live with the resulting heartburn, acid reflux,  and stomach pain by taking over-the-counter antacids, but these products  help only temporarily. Ulcer Free! provides an unbiased review  of the various treatments—both conventional and alternative—that can  stop the symptoms and actually heal the ulcers. Finally, it introduces  the breakthrough nutrient Zinc-Carnosine, which can be used in  conjunction with other treatments or alone*.
​
*والمؤلف Georges M. Halpern تقريبا كتب فى كثير من الامرض وكيفية علاجها بنفس الطريقة.

وللتعريف بسيط بيه
**In 1964, he received his M.D. degree, and was awarded a Silver Medal for his thesis on the Histamine-releasing properties of Colistin.  He subsequently qualified in Nuclear Medicine, and was board certified  in General Medicine, Internal Medicine, and Allergy & Clinical  Immunology. In 1992, he received his Ph.D./D.Sc. degree, with highest  honors and jury honors, from the Faculty of Pharmacy, University of  Paris XI (Paris Sud-Chatenay Malabry), for his thesis on Skin  hyperreactivity and Histamine
Dr. Halpern has also been, and remains very active, as a consultant for  governmental, national and international agencies, in public health  issues, infectious diseases, asthma and allergic conditions. He also  actively consults with pharmaceutical, diagnostic, nutraceutical  companies, as well as for the food, wine, and water industries*. ​*وطبعا دا ابن كلب وسخ مترباش 

والبيضة الحلوة الامورة بتاعتنا هو العلامة الفذ*

*انت عارفين ان هذا الطبيب بيستشيروه فى معامل الادوية وشركات التعذية عن المياه والنبيذ وغيره

بس دا كتاب وسخ وسافل صح؟؟؟؟؟

طيب اخر كتاب معترض عليه ايه


وبالنسبة للنقطة الاخيرة مردود عليها

ونرجع ونقول هل هذة شخصية لديها ذرة عقل لكى تنازل واتخاطب معه؟؟
*​


----------



## apostle.paul (5 أبريل 2013)

*ناتى اخيرا لتدليسه على اخوه المسلم اللى ساله عن منافع الخمر
فقال له
*


> واما منافعها فهي المنافع الدنيوية التي كانوا يتحصلون عليها من ثمن بيعها


*يعنى ملهاش اى منافع بدنية حسب التفاسير الاسلامية؟؟؟؟

معرفش انا هروقك فى المسيحيات ولا الطب ولا الاسلاميات

تعالوا نشوف التفاسير الاسلامية قالت ايه عن " فيه منافع للناس "

تفسير ابن كثير
**وقوله : ( **قل فيهما إثم كبير ومنافع للناس **  ) **أما إثمهما فهو في الدين ، وأما المنافع فدنيوية ، من حيث إن فيها نفع البدن ، وتهضيم الطعام ، وإخراج** الفضلات ، وتشحيذ بعض الأذهان ، ولذة الشدة المطربة التي فيها *


*تفسير القرطبى*
*قوله تعالى : **ومنافع للناس **أما في الخمر فربح التجارة ، فإنهم كانوا يجلبونها من **الشام * *برخص فيبيعونها في **الحجاز * *بربح ، وكانوا لا يرون المماسكة فيها ، فيشتري طالب الخمر الخمر بالثمن الغالي . هذا أصح **ما قيل في منفعتها **، وقد قيل في منافعها : إنها تهضم الطعام ، وتقوي الضعف ، وتعين على الباه ، وتسخي البخيل ، وتشجع الجبان** ، وتصفي اللون ، إلى غير ذلك من اللذة بها*

*فتح القدير الجامع بين فني الرواية والدراية*


*وأما **منافع الخمر **فربح التجارة فيها ، وقيل : ما يصدر عنها من الطرب والنشاط وقوة القلب وثبات الجنان وإصلاح المعدة وقو**ة الباءة *

*والالوسى قال
(ومنافع للناس) من اللذة، والفرح، وهضم الطعام، وتصفية اللون، وتقوية  الباه، وتشجيع الجبان، وتسخية البخيل، وإعانة الضعيف، وهي باقية قبل  التحريم وبعده، وسلبها بعد التحريم مما لا يعقل ولايدل عليه دليل*

*طبعا هو ظهر الغرض من دفاعه المستميت غير المجدى انه يبعد الناس تماما عن فكرة ان للخمر فوائد صحية لان حمادة رسول اله قريش قالها بصريح العبارة إن ذلك ليس بشفاء ولكنه داء

وها قد نحن اثبتنا العكس والبقاء لله فى محمد الجاهل 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (5 أبريل 2013)

*اهو الموضوع ينفع من الناحيتين
اولا اثبات صحة نصيحة القديس بولس
ثانيا اثبات حمورية محمد والفقه الاسلامى

انطلقوا.....
*


----------



## بايبل333 (5 أبريل 2013)

يا نيو الجهل ليس عيب بل العيب ان تتمادى فية حضرتك 
التجارب تقوم على الفئران لتحديد النسبة الصحيحة للبشر فلا يمكن ان يجربوا الانسان نهائى افرض عملوا جرعة وطلعت غلط وتوفى الانسان فماذا يكون الجواب عندهم .؟
ام لو حدث شىء للفئران فلا مشكلة لان الفئران كثيرة وانظر الى نفسك ستجد انك واحد منها


----------



## بايبل333 (5 أبريل 2013)

تقرير BBc الاخبار 
 http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/3959121.stm
​ 

Drinking red wine may help to ward off lungcancer, a study suggests.   A team from the University of Santiago de Compostela in Spain found each  glass a day reduced the risk of lung cancer by 13% compared to  non-drinkers. 
  While studies have already suggested red wine can help reduce the risk  of heart disease, it was not thought to offer protection against lung  cancer. 
  But Cancer Research UK cast doubt on the findings, warning excess drinking increases the risk of other cancers.  

  Professor Tim Key, of the charity's epidemiology unit at Oxford  University, said there was "no solid evidence to support the suggestion  that red wine might help to prevent cancer".  
 'Increased risk' 
    "There is, however, strong evidence that regularly drinking large  amounts of alcohol increases the risk of cancers of the mouth, larynx,  pharynx, and oesophagus.  
   "Furthermore, even moderate amounts of alcohol cause a small increase in the risk for breast cancer."  
  Researchers surveyed 132 people with lung cancer and 187 hospital patients without.  
  The group, mostly men in their 60s, were asked about their diet, smoking  habits, occupation and the type and quantity of alcohol they drank each  day, including whether they drank red, white or rose wine. 







                                                                                                                 Smoking is the number one cause of lung cancer so the best way to  reduce your risk of developing the disease is to throw away the  cigarettes         
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





                                                                  Prof Andrew Peacock, of the British Thoracic Society


   Both groups drank similar amounts of wine - about three-and-a-half  glasses a day - but just over a third of lung cancer patients drank red  wine compared to over half of the others.  
   Neither beer, spirits, or rose wine seemed to affect the development of cancer, the team concluded. 
  But the report, published in the Thorax journal, suggested there was a  slight chance white wine may increase the risk of lung cancer - although  the finding was not considered statistically significant because of the  small number of white wine drinkers. 
  The results held true even after taking account of the amount of tobacco  smoked, job type and total quantity of alcohol consumed.  
    Lung cancer kills 33,000 people each year in the UK - the largest number among cancers. 
  The report said the beneficial affect of red wine may be down to  tannins, an antioxidant which works by protecting cells, and  resveratrol, which has been shown to stifle tumour development and  growth. 
 Drinking 
   Report co-author Dr Alberto Ruano-Ravina, of the department of  preventive medicine and public health at the university, said previous  studies on wine and lung cancer had not differentiated between white and  red. 
  But he said he would not recommend people drink more red wine. 
  "It would be extremely risky - and even dangerous - for recommendations  to be drawn up endorsing a high consumption of red wine for the  prevention of lung cancer in light of the well-known association between  alcohol consumption and increased mortality."  
   Instead, he said the study should be used to fully identify the components of red wine which reduced risk. 
 Professor Andrew Peacock, of the British Thoracic Society, acknowledged the benefits of red wine but insisted the best way to ward off lung cancer was not to smoke.  
   "Smoking is the number one cause of lung cancer so the best way to  reduce your risk of developing the disease is to throw away the  cigarettes."  
​


----------



## بايبل333 (5 أبريل 2013)

​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (5 أبريل 2013)

*لا يوجد أحد يستطيع أن ينكر ضرر الكحول وخطره على صحة الإنسان في حالة الإدمان وشرب كميات كبيرة large quantities. لكن التحريم المطلق لم يقُل به الطب. وإذا لم يقل به فهذا يعني أنه غير ضار بكميات معينة. هذا قاله الدكتور خالد، لكن لأولي الألباب، وليس للرويبضة من القوم.










كتاب هاريسون (من أهم المراجع في العالم) بيقول في ص 325 أن كمية الكحول (طبعا هنا يتكلّم عن كمية الكحول الصافي وليس كمية المشروب كله، لأن للكحول نسبة معينة تختلف من مشروب لآخر) اللازمة لرفع نسبة الإصابة بمرض الكبد الكحولي هي 22-30 غم في اليوم للنساء و 33-45 غم في اليوم للرجال. إذا لم تتجاوز هذه الكمية فلن تزيد نسبة الإصابة بهذا المرض.

يا ريت يا دكتور توصّل لصديقك الأخصائي الجهبذ أن شكله بقى وحش جدا في هذا الموضوع، والأفضل له أن ينتقل لموضوع آخر، وسنعمل نفسنا مسمعناش أخطائه.*


----------



## apostle.paul (5 أبريل 2013)

*مصمم طفلنا العزيز يختم الموضوع بطريقة شيك منعا للاحراج وانه وشه بقة فى التراب والصراحة هو صعب على وانا مش هضغط عليه اكتر من كدا بس انا اخر مشاركة هروقه فيها بس 


اولا هو كداب ودا اكتشفناه فى الموضوع ككل مثلا بيقول ايه
*


> المفروض انك طبيب وعارف يعني ايه جرعة علاجية therapeutic dose
> 
> ويعني ايه جرعة تحت علاجية sub therapeutic dose
> 
> ...


*فهو بينفى تماما ان النسب المتوسطة لتناول النبيذ الاحمر يكون ليها اى تاثير وقائى على انسجة الجسم

طيب تعالوا نشوف العلماء قالوا ايه
*اقرا تانى




low-moderate






*moderate consumption
وحددها باقل من 60 جرام من الكحول كل اسبوع حسب الدراسة اللى عملوها*


*ليه التصميم على الجهل والموضوع من اوله لاخره بيتكلم عن شئ واحد فقط هو الاستخدام القليل او المتوسط للنبيذ وتاثيره الوقائى

*

> عرضنا قبل كده صورة من كتاب ضد الشيخوخة اللي الجاهل  استشهد بيه
> 
> وشرحنا له ان التجارب تمت علي الحيوانات و تعذر تطبيقها علي الانسان


*وشرحتلك جهلك فلماذا لم تقتبس كلامى وترد عليه بدل الردح والسفالة

لانك انسان فاشل*



> المرجع التاني اللي عرضه الفالح
> 
> The  handbook  of  neuroprotection
> 
> ...


*بعيدا عن ابو جهل وامراته حماله الحطب اللى رب قريش ردحلهم فى القران وفرشلهم الملاية

حضرته بيحاول بشتى الطرق يثبت خطئى وانا بكل سهولة بحطه تحت الصرمة 

تعالوا نروح للكتاب مرة اخرى ونعلم على الكلمات المهمة ونزود شوية المكتوب فى باقى الصفحة

**بالشفا يا ابنى
*



*اى اعتراض تانى؟*


> *مرجع كبير فعلا من اكبر جامعات ام سحلول - كلية اللبخ الشعبي
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*وما علاقة هذا بالموضوع

ارجع للموضوع ستجد انى اقتبست من هذا الكلام كلام محدد ان مركز امريكى طبى تابع للجيش الامريكى اكتشف ان جرعة قليلة من النبيذ بتتحكم فى الاسهال افضل من علاج الاسهال نفسه

مردتش ليه على الموضوع نفسه ؟؟؟؟

طيب اليك مرجع اخر بيتكلم عن نف الموضوع
*









*باقى كلامه شتيمة وسب فى وفى اللى جابونى وانا عاذره نتيجة الهيجان اللى اصابه

يا سيدى الله يسامحك بس اى كلمة بعد كدا مفهاش سؤال مباشر مش هجاوب عليك انا مبردش على شتايم انا برد فقط على العلمية *​


----------



## apostle.paul (5 أبريل 2013)

> *يا ريت يا دكتور  توصّل لصديقك الأخصائي الجهبذ أن شكله بقى وحش جدا في هذا الموضوع،  والأفضل له أن ينتقل لموضوع آخر، وسنعمل نفسنا مسمعناش أخطائه.*


*قولتله كدا عشر مرات قولتله اعمل نفسك ميت وهندارى على الموضوع وخلاص ومش هنحرجه اكتر من كدا
بس هو نهاية فيها شياكة شوية  *


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 أبريل 2013)

تم حذف المشاركات الخارجة عن الموضوع، الموضوع رد على شبهة طرحها أحد الأشخاص خارج المنتدى ونرد عليه الآن، فأن كنت يا مصري ثائر تريد طرح شبهة فإطرحها في موضوع جديد لأن هذا الموضوع مخصص للرد على شبهتهم.. وتم الحذف بسبب التشتيت المتعمد للموضوع.


----------



## apostle.paul (6 أبريل 2013)

*معلومة بسيطة فقط
فى عضو فى منتداهم بيرد عليه اسمه الامبراطور 
دا مليش دخل فيه ومعرفش هو مين علشان هما عندهم امراض مستعصية ولغاية دلوقتى كل واحد يدخل فى منتدى بقة انا لغاية دلوقتى فى 15 عضوية فى منتديات اسلامية مفكرينى انا

ممكن يكون بايبل 333 هو اللى بيشارك بس تنويه انا مشتركتش فى اى حوار خارج المنتدى هنا قبل كدا غير مرة واحدة والكل يعرفها  
*


----------



## apostle.paul (6 أبريل 2013)

> *و الله لو فيهم حد بيفهم كان عرف بكل بساطه انه لا يصح أن تنصح احد بإستخدام الكحول كعلاج لسبب بسيط قوى:
> 
> لانه ممكن يدمن شرب الخمور مما سيترتب عليه الاضرار و الاضرار
> لذلك فمن الأولى عدم الإقتراب منه من البدء..............*


*طبعا دا كلام ساذج وطفولى واهبل لانك لما بتدرس فوائد اى شئ بيكون بمعزل تماما عن احتمالات يمكن بسهولة عدم حدوثها

القهوة يوجد بها مضادات اكسدة وينصح بشربها الا ان الاسراف فيها يصبب مشاكل صحية 

مش علشان متدمنش القهوة نلغيها من السوق ومنستفدش من فوائدها كمواد وقائية ونقول للناس متقربوش منها يمكن تدمنوها 

فى اخطار كتير لادمان القهوة منها ارتفاع ضغط الدم واضرابات فى النوم وممكن تسبب جفاف وقلة السوائل فى الجسم

وبالرغم من كدا معروف فوائد القهوة كمضادات اكسدة قوية لكن بمعدلات معقولة  

*


> *مش شويه خمورجيه هيموتوا و يخلو ((((الخمرة)))))...(((علاج)))!!!!*


* 
حاضر هوصل لهذة الجامعات انه ما يقومون بيه من دراسات هو قلة ادب وشغل خمورجية بس انت هدى نفسك علشان اعصابك هتتعب

معلومات اخيرة لاحترام قرار الادارة بعدم الخوض فى مواضيع اخرى بخلاف الموضوع الاصلى

1-الاله لقب وليس اسم واى اله سواء الاله الحقيقى او وثنى ممكن ان ياخذ لقب اله فكلمة ثيؤس يونانيا كانت تتطلق على الهه وثنية وايضا على الاله الحقيقى وهكذا ايل وهى لفظة سامية تعنى اله يمكن ان تتطلق على الاله الحقيقى " اله اسرائيل " او اى اله وثنى


2-ثانيا الرسائل الرعوية هى قانونية ورسولية بنسبة 100 % وهذا مانا قولت انى ساثبته وساكتب عنه وحينما تقرا ما ساكتبه مكفول لك حق الرد على ما ساقوله 

ولن ادع لك الفرصة للهروب من الموضوع الاساسى 
انت اللى فتحته فامامك خيار واحد من اتنين
تثبت عكس كلامى بمرجعية اقوى
ان تحذف موضوعك الهزلى والطفولى وكفا ذلك  
*


----------



## apostle.paul (6 أبريل 2013)

*ردا على البصمجى الجاهل " كنز العلوم "

اولا لا احد يشكك فى ان تناول الخمور بنسب كبيرة لها تاثير مدمر وهذا خارج عن سياق حديثنا ولم يتطرق احدا لاستعمال الكحوليات عموما بنسب كبيرة

فمازال صديقنا يهذى فى دروب الجهل والعفانة العلمية

نقطة واحدة هو اثارها هل هناك علاقة بين النبيذ الاحمر وزيادة نسبة الاصابة بسرطان الثدى لدى الاناث المعرضين للاصابة ؟؟

**بالرغم من ان دا ملوش علاقة بموضوعنا اصلا لاننا احنا مش بنتكلم عن سرطان ثدى ولا عن شخص معرض للاصابة بيه 
بس ما قاله ان هناك زيادة بسيطة فى خطر الاصابة بسرطان الثدى فى حال تناول الكحوليات

ساعرض بحث حديث جدا قام بيه كل من *
*Cedars-Sinai Medical Center وجامعة Southern California

والبحث تطرق لعلاقة النبيذ الاحمر بمدى زيادة خطر الاصابة بسرطان الثدى
والمفاجاة هى الاتى
هناك مادة تسمى **aromatase inhibitorsهذة المادة توجد فى قشور العنب وهو تعمل على وقف نمو الاورام السرطانية دكتور **Braunstein احد المشتركين فى البحث السايف قال هذا الكلام عن علاقة النبيذ الاحمر بسرطان الثدى
*
 *but [the evidence] is  supportive of red wine having a positive effect on the hormonal milieu,  making it less conducive to stimulating growth of breast cancer cells*​
 *البرهان مدعم لوجود تاثير ايجابى للنبيذ الاحمر على الوسط الهرمونى جاعله اقل فى دوره فى تحفيز نمو خلايا الصدر السرطانية 

ولما عملوا الدراسة على السيدات وجدوا الاتى
**These data suggest that red wine is  an aromatase inhibitor and may explain the observation that red wine  does not appear to increase breast cancer risk



**وخلاصة النتيجة انه لا علاقة بين زيادة نسبة الاصابة بسرطان الثدى وتناول النبيذ الاحمر*
 
 
 *البحث منشور على موقع المركز الطبى اللى انا ذكرته ويمكنك قراءته هنا*
​
​


----------



## apostle.paul (6 أبريل 2013)

*النبيذ الاحمر يقلل نسب الاصابة بسرطان الرئة لدى المدخنين بنسبة 60 فى المائه بحث قدمته جامعة جنوب كاليفورنيا يمكنك انت تقرا تفاصيل البحث والدراسة من هنا  وهى دراسة اقيمت على اكثر من 84 رجل بيتراوح اعمارهم ما بين 45 و 69 سنة

والنتائج هى كالاتى
*
*Results: There was a significant linear decrease in risk of lung cancer  associated with consumption of red wine among ever-smokers:                      hazard ratio (HR), 0.98; 95% confidence interval  (95% CI), 0.96-1.00 for increase of 1 drink per month. This relationship                      was slightly stronger among heavy smokers (≥20  pack-years): HR, 0.96; 95% CI, 0.93-1.00. When alcoholic beverage  consumption                      was examined by frequency of intake, consumption of  ≥1 drink of red wine per day was associated with an approximately 60%                      reduced lung cancer risk in ever-smokers: HR, 0.39;  95% CI, 0.14-1.08. No clear associations with lung cancer were seen for                      intake of white wine, beer, or liquor



**وماذا كانت النصيحة والخلاصة بناءا على هذا البحث؟
اولا وجدوا ان هناك علاقة عكسية ما بين الاستهلاك المتوسط للنبيذ وخطر الاصابة بسرطان الرئة 

وكانت النصيحة انه ليس معنى ذلك انك تسرف فى شرب الكحوليات
**Conclusion: Moderate red wine consumption was inversely associated with  lung cancer risk after adjusting for confounders.                      Our results should not be extrapolated to heavy  alcohol consumption. (Cancer Epidemiol Biomarkers Prev  2008;17(10):2692–9*) ​


*وشكرا على سعة صدركم*​


----------



## apostle.paul (6 أبريل 2013)

*وهذة هى النتيجة التى توصل اليها ايضا جامعة فى اسبانيا فكان محصلة البحث هو كالاتى وهتلاقى مكتوب للاخ بتاع الحيوانات انه اثبت فعالية تلك الدراسة على الانسان بمكنك قراءة الدراسة كاملة من هنا

*






*ونتيجة الدراسة هى كالاتى
ان فى علاقة عكسية بين شرب كاس واحد من النبيذ الاحمر وبين سرطان الرئة
*


----------



## apostle.paul (6 أبريل 2013)

*العلاقة بين النبيذ الاحمر او تناول الكحوليات بشكل عام وبين الطفرات التى تحدث فى جين BRCA الموجود فى المصابين بسرطان الثدى والمبايض

ما ساعرضه من نتائج هو بناءا على دراسة بعنوان
**Alcohol consumption and the risk of breast cancer among  BRCA1 and BRCA2 mutation carriers
* *
* *قام بهذة الدراسة هم الاطباء الاتى اسمائهم





ملخص الدراسة دول الدخول فى تفاصيل مرهقة للقارئ الغير مهتم بالامور الطبية 

الستات الىل عندهم قابلية للاصابة بسرطان الثدى او بمعنى اوضح حاملى الجينات 
* *BRCA1 mutation carriers
هذة الدراسة اثبتت ان تناول الكحوليات لا تزيد من نسبة الاصابة بسرطان الثدى فى هؤلاء 
اقرا اخر سطر ونص انا معلم عليهم





* *
* *على فكرة كل هذة البيانات لا تهمنى فى الموضوع من اساسه ولا دخل لها بما نتكلم فيه هو فقط ردا على من يحواولن ان يشتتوا الموضوع بامور ثانوية لا دخل لنا بها 
* *
*​


----------



## apostle.paul (6 أبريل 2013)

*والمصحف الشريف انا كفى ورم من كتر ضربه على قفاه
لا عايز يعترف انه جاهل ولا راضى يسكت طيب اقوله ايه البتاع دا


اول كدبة من ابو شخة
*


> الزبون بدأ كلامه باهمية  خمر النبيذ  للانسان
> 
> وقال انه بيحمي من امراض الدنيا كلها القلب والمعدة والزهايمر والسرطان وكله
> 
> ...


*وما اردت ان اثبته اثبته انه النبيذ الاحمر له فوائد على القلب وانشطة التفكير والذاكرة ومضاد للسرطانات وقد اثبتنا ذلك علميا

وانا مبتزنقش يا ابن انجاس مكة لانى معنديش حاجة اخاف منها يا كافر

فوائد النبيذ الاحمر للجسم نتيجة وجود مضادات اكسدة فيه بوفرة يا ابو شخة 

يعنى مفيش تعارض ما بين انى اتكلم عن النبيذ الاحمر وبين مكوناته فمن ضمنها مضدات اكسدة قوية 

انت لم تستطع ان تثبت شئ عكس ما قولته لا هنا ولا هناك فانا اثبت بالدراسات الاكلينية من جامعات محترمة وبالنتائج والارقام كيف توصلوا لاهمية النبيذ الاحمر كوقائى وكل هذة الدراسات تمت على البشر 

ان كنت رجلا وفى عندك ذرة شجاعة اقتبس كلمة واحدة انا قولتها ورد عليها ولكنى اشك فامثالك من نساوين المصاطب هم فقط من رواد الردح وفرش الملاية 


الكدبة التانية

*


> هو بولس لما قال
> 
> بل استعمل قليلا من الخمر .... كان يقصد فايدة ايه بالضبط للاخ الكريم تيموثاوس
> 
> ...


*حمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار ابن حمار 

هو لما تسمع دكتور بيتكلم عن فوائد القهوة للصحة 
ودكتور تانى بيتكلم عن فوائد مضادات الاكسدة اللى فى القهوة للصحة

فى ادنى فرق بينهم يا جاهل 

سيدك وتاج راسك يا بتاع الله ملوش مزة ولا ولد بولس الرسول لما نصح تلميذه تيموثاوس بشرب كمية قليلة من الخمر لاجل معدته كان لهدف واحد الراجل كان بيشتكى من امراض فى المعدة وغالبا لما كان بياكل كان بيحس بالم فى فم المعدة وغالبا هو مصاب ببكتريا بتسببله الم بعد الاكل 
قاله ابقى اشرب شوية خمرة 

خلااااااااااااااااااااص يا بهايم النصيحة مش غلط النصيحة فى بيئتها صح وحتى بالدراسات الحديثة اثبتوا صحتها 


ارحموا ميتين اهلى طلعوا دينى 

دا العيل الغبى يغور يلعن ابو غبائكم شعوب متخلفة 

الراجل بيقول معدته وجعاه قاله اشرب شوية نبيذ هيجان ليه يا كافر يا بتاع بول البعير 

ما كان من اول مشاركة تجبلى كتاب مكتوب فيه النبيذ الاحمر غير مفيد للمعدة تماما 

قاعد ترغى ليه وتهبل ليه يا معتوه 

انا خلاص يا جماعة خلصت الىل على ومش ناقص نرفزة من شوية عيال محششة مش عارفين يتكلموا مع اسيادهم

تكفلوا انتوا بالموضوع بعد كدا علشان مطلعش منى الفاظ اوسخ من كدا علشان الواد ابن العبيطة دى طلع دينى ومبيفهمش وعيل دماخه متركبة غلط

فى داتا فى الموضوع تخزق عين اكبر واحد   
*​


----------



## apostle.paul (6 أبريل 2013)

*تفسير ابن كثير بيقول ايه*
*يقول تعالى ناهيا لرسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم والمؤمنين عن **سب آلهة المشركين **، وإن كان فيه مصلحة ، إلا أنه يترتب عليه مفسدة أعظم منها ، وهي مقابلة المشركين بسب إله المؤمن**ين ، وهو الله لا إله إلا هو .


اعمل حسابك من هنا وجاى كل متهبل فى الكلام وتقعد زى العبيطة على المصطبة تردحلى هشتم رب قريش الوثنى ورسوله الزانى 

كل مرة هحطهملك تحت الصرمة

قدامك حل من اتنين

تقتبس كلامى وتكون محترم وترد عليه بطريقة علمية بعيد عن شغل المصاطب بعيد عن السفالة على عينى وراسى هرد عليك علميا واكاديميا

الحل التانى لو استرميت فى شغل النساوين  همرمط بام كرامة ربك ورسوله فى الارض كل مرة 

اخر كتاب هقدمه للطخ 
*




​





*طبعا دا كتاب ام سحلول ولما بيقول تشرب نبيذ مع الاكل بيوقف نشاط البكتريا دا يقصد الفار يبقى يشرب الكاس وهو بيقرقض الخشب صح؟*
*مفيش حد فى الدنيا يقدر يعيش تحت ضغط الغباء دا كله انا لو بكلم بهيمة كنت فهمت *


----------



## apostle.paul (6 أبريل 2013)

*الاخ عبد الرحمن الاستخدام المتوسط للنبيذ الاحمر بيقلل نسب الاصابة بسرطان البروستايا بحوالى 50 فى المية حسب الباحثين فى البشر مش فى الحيوانات فقط
*







​


----------



## apostle.paul (6 أبريل 2013)

*كلامك اللى انت حطيته فى الاخر مش دقيق
النبيذ الابيض مش مصدر غنى بمادة **resveratrol ودا فعلا صحيح لانه فى طريقة صنعه بيستبعد الغلاف skin لذلك النبيذ الابيض بيحتوى على نسب ضئيلة من هذة المادة اما النبيذ الاحمر فبيعتبر افضل مصدر لهذة المادة التى تعمل كمضاد للاكسدة

مصدرى
*










*وانا متفق تماما ان ادمان الخمور هو مدمر لكل انسجة الجسم وبيسبب سرطانات وهذا بعيد تماما عن ما نتكلم فيه من البداية *​


----------



## apostle.paul (6 أبريل 2013)

*الله يشهد على انى قد رديت على كل كلمة فى الموضوع كتبها كل عضو فى كل منتدى اسلامى 

سواء لها علاقة بالموضوع ام لا

ولا يوجد بشر يتحمل كل هذا الضغط النفسى من الاستفزاز من جهلاء ومتخلفين رسميا وبالرغم من ذلك قدمت كل ما لدى بثبوت صحة فوائد النبيذ الاحمر لامراض كثيرة وبالاخص المعدة كما قدم الرسول بولس نصيحته

وانا اعلن انى لم اقدر ان اتحمل ضغوط اكثر من هذا وان وجدت انى ما قدمته ليس بكافى ساقدم اكثر وما يهمنى ان تكون فكرتى قد وصلت ووثقتها باكثر من طريقة

ومن له اذنان للسمع فليسمع  
*


----------



## apostle.paul (6 أبريل 2013)

*ردا على عبد الرحمن

هل يجب اعطاء النصيحة بشرب النبيذ الاحمر بكميات متوسطة؟

اى نعم
مصدرى

الخبراء ينصحون بشرب النبيذ بنسب متوسطة وهذة النصيحة مبنية على اساس علمى
*


​


----------



## apostle.paul (6 أبريل 2013)

*يا جماعة فى النهاية انا هربت ومش عارف اجاوب على سؤال واحد ومقتبستش كلمة واحدة ورديت عليها

كل هذا يقوله المحششين الاصليين 

وانا لا يهمنى الحكم من شوية عيال بشخة فانا واثق مما قولته جيدا


ولا الفاظ نساوين المصاطب



يقول الموكس  قليل البخت

أنقر للتوسيع...





وجهه نظر متطلعش غير من واحد...........(لا مؤاخذة)


أنقر للتوسيع...

هو معترض على ان مادة الكفايين يمكن ادمانها ايضا مثلها مثل الايثانول لو تم تناولها بجرعات عالية والانسان لو دمه اتشبع بنسب كبيرة من مادة الكفايين ولا اى اى مشكلة

الدكتور Roland Griffiths قسم النفسية والعصبية فى جامعة Johns Hopkins الطبية بيقول ايه

studies had demonstrated that people who take in a minimum of one  hundred milligrams of caffeine per day (about the amount in one cup of  coffee) can acquire a physical dependence that would trigger withdrawal  symptoms that include headaches, muscle pain and stiffness, lethargy,  nausea, vomiting, depressed mood, and marked irritability



 Griffiths strongly believes that caffeine withdrawal should be classified as a psychological disorder


Through his research, withdrawals occurred within 12 to 24 hours after  stopping caffeine intake and could last as long as nine days. Caffeine  consumers are often more apt to wave off the withdrawal symptoms to  continue to enjoy the product


هذة المقالة من ناشيونال جيوجرافيك هنا

طبعا زى زى صاحبك منظرك كلوت





قال يعنى الواد كان هيرد قوى بس الاداره هى الى يا عينى منعاه
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




بأمارة ايه يا حليوة؟؟!!!

بأمارة :

ده طب تكميلى

و لا بأمارة

(أصل الموضوع ده كبير)


أنقر للتوسيع...

انا ارد وقت ما ارد مش انت اللى هتجبرنى ارد امتى وبدل مانت قاعد تولول كدا خليك راجل  واقتباس كلامى ورد عليه علشان الصراحة انت اتمرمط مرمطة المزنوق فى الحارة مع ال 4567




مع انه فضيحة (اشيرا) زوجه (يهوه)...الى هو معبودك


أنقر للتوسيع...

انا اول مرة اعرف ان اله الفينقيين والكنعانيين هو مبعودى

فانت مطالب اما منتداك العبيط تثبت تدليسك وتجيب نص واحد فى الكتاب المقدس بيتكلم عن اشيرا الالهه الوثنية انها زوجة يهوه القدير وغير ذلك فانت معروف انك عيل مرمطون للمسلمين بتمشى تنطط بين المنتديات توزعلهم مواضيعهم ولا تقوى على الحوار




و فى النهايه :
يعلن هروبه على المكشوف قائلا

أنقر للتوسيع...

وهذا هو الفرق بين الرجال والنساوين

واحد لم يخط حرفا واحدا فى موضوعه الاصلى وذهب يهرول على اخوانه ليساعدوه فاخذوا ايضا ما اخذوه 

وبين الرجال الذين يتحملوا مسؤلية ما يكتبوه الى اخر كلمة 

فهل عرفت ايها الطفل العقيم كيف تكون مسؤلا عن موضوع ولا تهرول لاصحابك ليعنوك وفى النهاية كلا منكما يوضع على الخازوق

بالشفا واياك تفكر تانى تقف قدامى علشان انا مبرحمش 





و هنا يجب ان تقدم التحيه للعملاق: دكتور كنز العلوم الى طلع (ــــــ) شمس الحق

أنقر للتوسيع...

كل يوم المسلم بيزدنى سعادة انه بيثبلتى انه امتع عقيمة ان تلد مفكرين ومبعدين 
فينسبون العبقرية لمتخلفين 

فكان وسام الحلوف اللى مبيرعفش ينطق الكلمات هو قاهر النصارى
وهذا هو مستواهم
وكان كنز العلوم خريج الاعدادية عبقرى من عباقرة المنتديات

فشكرا على الاعتراف يا حضرة بان هؤلاء الجهلة هم عباقرة المنتديات الاسلامية

متقلقوش يا مسيحين اصغر اصغركم هيعرف يهرس اى مسلم لما كنز العلوم عبقرى يبقى المسلم العادى هو النعجة دولى
العضو العبقرى من امام شاشة الكمبيوتر لما بيقرا المشاركات




​

وفى النهاية نحب نقول معاه




و فى النهايه:

الحكم..............للقارىء المحترم


أنقر للتوسيع...

احكم ايها القارئ العزيز مدى الفرق الاكاديمى والعلمى بيننا وبينهم

استودعكم بالله والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   ​​*


----------



## apostle.paul (6 أبريل 2013)

*بعد نص ساعة من الان هتكون مقبرة العضو العبيط التانى وتشطيفه شطفا اخيرا
*


----------



## Jesus is the truth (6 أبريل 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههه العيال اتغسلوا غسلة سودة


----------



## apostle.paul (6 أبريل 2013)

*طبعا انتوا عارفين انى بستخلص اسئلته من وسط كمية كبيرة من الهيجان والشتائم فكل مشاركة من مشكاركاته عى عبارة 90 فى المية شتيمة و10 فى المية اسئلة وبالتالى ينتهى الرد

اولا هو بيقول ايه
*


> *اكبر فضيحة تدل علي انني اتحاور مع اكبر جاهل في تاريخ الطب مع انه يعمل طبيب جراحة اطفال !!
> 
> ليه ؟!!!!
> 
> ...


*يا جماعة الواد الفتك جاى يقولى ان كلمة inhibitor يعنى مثبط 
فشكرا انا مش عارف اعمل ايه من غيرك
لا والفاجعة ان بيقولى ان ال  aromatase هو انزيم 
انا بجد مش عارف اعمل ايه منغيرك

ومعترض انى بيقول مادة اسمها
على اساس ان مثبطات الانزيمات او الانزيم نفسه مش مادة ؟؟؟

تعالوا نشوف المعهد القومى للسرطان مكتوب فيه ايه
*
*Estrogen is produced by the ovaries and other tissues of the body, using a substance called aromatase

**طبعا دول ولاد كلب جهله ازاى يقولوا " مستخدين مادة اسمها اروماتيز "

هو الجهلة ولاد الكلب السفلة دول ميعرفوش انه انزيم 

المصيبة الزرقا انه بيقول ايه
*


> يوجد في الجسم انزيم اسمه اروماتيز يخرج من الغدة الفوق الكلوية هو المسئول عن تكوين هرمون الاستروجين في السيدات بعد سن اليأس


*الغدة الفوق كلوية او ما تسمى ب subrenal gland لا علاقة لها بالانزيم المذكور 
÷و اصلا انزيم موجود فى انسجة الجسم موجود فى الاعضاء التناسلية ال gonads والمخ والانسجة الدهنية والجلد والاوعية الدموية 

بس ما علينا


باقى هذة المشاركة لا يوجد فيها شئ مهم فكلها شتيمة فى وفى المنتدى وفى اللى جابونى 

المشاركة اللى بعدها

مقدمة الدراسة الىل احنا قدمناها ايه
** Drinking red wine in moderation may reduce one of the risk factors for  breast cancer, providing a natural weapon to combat a major cause of  death among U.S. women, new research from Cedars-Sinai Medical Center  shows*​
*ومش محتاج اعلق عليه*

*المهم ان الواد بيكدب كدب علنى بيقتبس جملة ويترجمها وبيعلق عليها تعليق ملوش اى دخل بيه

يعنى مثلا بيقول ايه
*


> *واترجم لك المكتوب
> 
> يسعي الباحثون لتحديد ما اذا كان النبيذ الاحمر له تأثير مشابه  لتأثير مثبطات الاروماتيز** والتي تلعب الدور الرئيسي في التحكم في مستويات  الاستروجين وتستخدم مثبطات الاروماتيز في في علاج سرطان الثدي*



*طيب ايه علاقة الكلام دا باللى قاله*


> يعني ايه الكلام ده
> 
> يعني لا توجد مثبطات اروماتيز في النبيذ !!!!



*ولا تعليق منى

تعالوا نكمل باقى الكلام
نرجع لورا شوية نقرا
**But the Cedars-Sinai study found that chemicals in the skins and seeds  of red grapes slightly lowered estrogen levels while elevating  testosterone among premenopausal women who drank eight ounces of red  wine nightly for about a month


**النقطة الاخيرة*


> *رجحت ان النبيذ الاحمر ربما يوقف نمو الخلايا السرطانية  .... يعني  لايزال الامر تحت الدراسة وليست نتائج نهائية
> 
> الكارثة ....!!!!!!
> 
> ...



*تعالى نعرض كلام المقالة تانى

*​*But the Cedars-Sinai study found that chemicals in the skins and seeds  of red grapes slightly lowered estrogen levels while elevating  testosterone among premenopausal women who drank eight ounces of red  wine nightly for about a month


**قولى يا حبيبى الدراسة بتقول ان المواد اللى فيها بتقلل نسبة الاستروجين وبتزود نسبة التستستيرون فى الستات قبل سن الياس لما بيشربوا 8 اونص من النبيذ الاخمر كل يوم لمدة شهر *

*طيب بذمة اهلك ودينك الكلام دا معناه ايه

اخر جملة هعلق عليها

*


> *In vitro **  : خارج الجسم ..... في المعامل
> 
> 
> ( in vivo    = داخل الجسم  )
> ...



*اذن هو بيقول ان مفيش دراسة بتقول ان النبيذ له تاثير مثبط ضد السرطانات جوا الجسم in vivo
ودا اعتراف ضمنى انه وصل لمرحلة انه اقتنع انه له اثار ضد السرطانات بسهو عايزه in vivo

 ودى خطوة كويسة اوى 
لكن لمعلوماتك ضرتك اللاموجودة ان اى اختبار او اى تجربة بتم خارج الجسم وبعد لما بيثبت جدارتها بيتم بحث تطبيقها على الانسان 
وانا هجبلك مقالة من موقع المعهد القومى للسرطان بيتكلم عن التجراب التى تمت على النبيذ الاحمر كمضاد للسرطانت فى الحيوانات وكيفية تطبيقه فى الانسان

*
*The cell and animal studies of red wine have examined effects in several cancers, including leukemia, skin, breast, and prostate cancers. Scientists are studying resveratrol to learn more about its cancer preventive  activities. Recent evidence from animal studies suggests this  anti-inflammatory compound may be an effective chemopreventive agent in  three stages of the cancer process: Initiation, promotion, and  progression.*
*Research studies published in the International Journal of Cancer  show that drinking a glass of red wine a day may cut a man's risk of  prostate cancer in half and that the protective effect appears to be  strongest against the most aggressive forms of the disease. It was also  seen that men who consumed four or more 4-ounce glasses of red wine per week have a 60 percent lower incidence of the more aggressive types of prostate cancer*.​​
*اقرا هنا.  *


*عيد تانى الجزئية بتاعت النبيذ كمضاد للسرطان وشوف الدراسات اللى تمت على الرجالة وعلاقتها بتقليل نسبة الاصابة بسرطان البروستاتا

طبعا الرجالة دول انابيب اختبار بس عاملة نفسها رجالة 
بتستهبل يعنى


طيب ناخد كمان كتاب هو مرشد كليفلاند لسرطان البروستاتا

طبعا كليفلاند دى ام سحلول
*







*بالمناسبة انت لسه بتحط اول صورة انت حطتها فى الموضوع خالص لو انت ذكرا وانا انك ذكر كنت نقلت مشاركتى ورديت عليها
افكرك بيها
راجع هنا


نفسى اشوفك تتحمل مسؤلية موضوع زى الرجالة وتقتبس كلامى وترد عليه زى مانا بعمل

بهذا اكون لم اترك حرفا _ سوى وساخته _ غير لما شطفته فيه 

كن رجلا واقتبس كلامى ورد عليه بس العيال اللى بشخة زيك عمرهم ما يعملوها 

*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 أبريل 2013)

الصراحة وبدون أي مجاملة أو تحيّز، هذا الموضوع هو ليس موضوع علمي (نظرا لضعف المحاورين المسلمين) بقدر ما هو موضوع تربوي، علمي، حيث تم تربية المحاورين المسلمين تربية قاسية جداً، حيث لم يتم ترك لهم أي مجال للهرب ومازالت التربية مستمرة، وأما من جهة التعليم فهو تعليم طبي أكاديمي كما هو واضح من الموضوع، وتعليم عليهم 

تسلم يا دكتور يوحنا، الموضوع دا يتعمل رسالة ماجيستير في كيفية حوار المسلمين مع المسيحيين، وقلة أدبهم وقلة علمهم..

ربنا يباركك يا دكتور يوحنا وتحصل على شهادة الدكتوراة قريباً..


----------



## apostle.paul (6 أبريل 2013)

*يا باشمهندس دى شهادة اعتز بيها بس الصراحة ان من اول الصفحة الثانية للصفحة الثامنة كل هذا خارج نطاق البحث فى اطار العدد المذكور فى رسالة بولس الرسول ال تيموثاوس

فكان كل هدفى منصب على فعل النسب القليلة والمتوسطة صحيا على معدة الانسان ولما ذكرت باقى الفوائد ذكرتها من باب للاستزادة ولكننى قعدنا نتكلم 5 صفحات فقط فى فعل النبيذ كمضاد للسرطان وامور اخرى لا تخص موضوعنا وبالرغم من ان دا خارج نطاق بحثتنا اصلا الا انى رديت على كل كلمة لكى يكمل قول الكتاب " انت بلا عذر ايها الانسان "



واخر شئ ساقوله لحبايبنا المسلمين بعد الضرب المبرح اللى حصل فى هذا الموضوع ان الكلمة المستخدمة فى الرسالة الاولى لتيموثاوس هى كلمة اونيو **οἴνῳ وهذة الكلمة تعنى النبيذ الجديد


لما حول يسوع الماء خمرا وكانت الخمر المحول جيدة وغير مسكرة 
*
*2:                  9 فلما ذاق رئيس المتكا الماء المتحول خمرا و لم يكن يعلم من اين                  هي لكن الخدام الذين كانوا قد استقوا الماء علموا دعا رئيس المتكا                  العريس *
*2:                  10 و قال له كل انسان انما يضع الخمر الجيدة اولا و متى سكروا                  فحينئذ الدون اما انت فقد ابقيت الخمر الجيدة الى الان*


*كان نفس الكلمة فى اليونانى مستخدمة*
*
*
*الكلمة يونانيا يمكن ان تفهم بانه نبيذ جديد غير مختمر*
*من قاموس ثاير*



​
*قاموس اخر
*
*οἶνος, ου, ὁ    wine; (1) literally, of the juice of grapes,http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1*​ *http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1**Friberg, Timothy ;  Friberg, Barbara ;   Miller, Neva F.: Analytical Lexicon of the Greek New Testament. Grand Rapids, Mich. : Baker Books, 2000 (Baker's Greek New Testament Library 4), S. 279


**هتلاقى فى القاموس الاتى فى معانيه فى رقم اتنين النبيذ الجديد
* *3885 οἶνος (oinos), ου (ou), ὁ (ho): n.masc.; ≡ DBLHebr 3516; Str 3631; TDNT 5.162—1. LN 6.197 wine, naturally fermented juice of grapes (Jn 2:3; Eph 5:18; 1Ti 3:8; Tit 2:3); 2. LN 6.198 οἶνος νέος (oinos neos), new wine, newly pressed juice of grape, possibly just beginning the fermentation process (Mt 9:17; Mk 2:22; Lk 5:37, 38+); 3. LN 6.204 myrrhed wine (Mk 15:23+) see 5046*​*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn8*​ 
*.*
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref8Swanson, James: Dictionary of Biblical Languages With Semantic Domains  : Greek (New Testament). electronic ed. Oak Harbor : Logos Research Systems, Inc., 1997, S. DBLG 3885, #3*
​ 

*وعلشان اوفر على منعدمى العقول الهرتلة الكتير هيقولى ان نفس الكلمة اطلقت على النبيذ المختمر 
ولها ايضا معنى النبيذ الجديد فى اول مراحل الاختمار
والكلمة تفهم على الوجهين 

الممنوع وضد وصية الهل فى العهد الجديد هو السكر " ان لا نسكر ونمتلئ من روح الله "

**5:                  18 و لا تسكروا بالخمر الذي فيه الخلاعة بل امتلئوا بالروح

اى حد ليه عندى خدمى تانية؟ *​
​


----------



## apostle.paul (6 أبريل 2013)

*والله انا فنان ونجم
انت خلتنى احس بالنرجسية واعجب بنفسى
بصوا انا قولت ايه فى المشاركة اللى فاتت
*


> *وعلشان اوفر على منعدمى العقول الهرتلة الكتير هيقولى ان نفس الكلمة اطلقت على النبيذ المختمر
> ولها ايضا معنى النبيذ الجديد فى اول مراحل الاختمار
> والكلمة تفهم على الوجهين
> 
> ...


*
قام هو قايل ايه*


> *يا دكتور:
> 
> فكرة ان بولس كان يقصد الخمرة الغير مسكرة
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

والله انا فنان يا ابنى ومليش حل بس مبحبش اشكر فى نفسى

انت مضحك فشخ

بس هى على فكرة مش افتكاسة الكلمة ممكن تتفهم بمعنى النبيذ الجديد 
ودى مش قضيتى لان الموضوع اصلا كله بيتكلم عن النبيذ المختمر وفوائده 

انا بس بلعب بيك الكورة 

يا ختى حلوة انتى 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (6 أبريل 2013)

*لسه هذة الامة البصمجية لم تلد رجلا يقتبس كلامى كما هو ويرد عليه بما هو اقوى

على فكرة يا لطخ اخر مشاركة انت رفعتها انا رديت عليها بعدها بعشر دقايق خد اقرا تانى
**هل يجب اعطاء النصيحة بشرب النبيذ الاحمر بكميات متوسطة؟

اى نعم
مصدرى

الخبراء ينصحون بشرب النبيذ بنسب متوسطة وهذة النصيحة مبنية على اساس علمى
*http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-UAR0JCQuCx...1600/Cover.jpg​
http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/i...6433271705.png



​


----------



## apostle.paul (6 أبريل 2013)

*



يا حقير........

أنقر للتوسيع...

طيب وبعدين يعنى لما الناس تقرا راجل بيقول لراجل انت حقير هتفهم ايه

انت هتلبسنى تهم يا ابنى 

هو انا وعدتك بحاجة وخليت بيك لا سمح الله

روح شوف مين ضحك عليك




انت  جبت ((كلمتين بالانجليزى)) عشان تجمل شكلك ادام اصحابك بعد ما طلعت نصاب و  جاى تقولهم ان ادمان الخمور (و الذى يعالج فى المستشفيات) مثل اعتياد شرب  القهوة

أنقر للتوسيع...

هو انا اللى قولت يا بقرة متروح تقرا شرب الكافيين بنسب عالية ولو تعود الجسم عليها مش هيقدر يستغنى عنها



هو الكلام بفلوس!!!
قول الى تقوله

كلامنا موثق

و هروبك موثق أيضا


أنقر للتوسيع...

ماهو دا الىل انا نفسى اشوفه

اشوف كلمة واحدة رديت عليها 

واشوف فى نفس الوقت كلمة واحدة انا هربت منها





لو كان منتدانا عبيط...........بترد على الموضوعات الى فيه ليه؟؟؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

انا مبردش يا ابنى انا برقع بس
اسمى فقط كفيل باثارة الذعر فى الاوساط الاسلامية وروح اسال فى البالتوك اللى علمولى حظر فى كل روماتهم العبيطة بدل ما مسقتهم قدامى زى البهايم




انا جبت لك من قاموس الكتاب المقدس و الروابط اليهوديه فى الموضوع الى حطيتهولك ان اليهود قالوا عن اشيرا انها زوجه ليهوه و عبودها

أنقر للتوسيع...

انت كداب 
هاتلى مرجع يهودى وااااااااااااااااااااااااااحد بيقول ان اشيرا هى زوجة يهوه
هاتلى عدد واحد فى الكتاب المقدس بيقول ان اشيرا زوجة يهوه 

انا اثبت انها الهه وثنية ودعيت بزوجة ايل احد الاله الوثنية 

تعرف تثبت العكس





و كل المسلمين و المسيحيين الى تابعوا الموضوع حسوا بمدى الرعب الى انت عملتهولى

أنقر للتوسيع...

والله يا ابنى جايلى رسايل كتير بتقول متضغطش عليه اكتر من كدا وسيبه خلاص
انت صعبت عليهم بس انا قلبى قاسى قاسى ومش هسيبك




و الله هما المسيحيين بردودك دى مطمنوش .........خالص
اوعى تفرح بشويه الهبل الى بيضحك عليك بيه مولكا و شويه العيال الى حوليك

أنقر للتوسيع...


بحبهم مووووووووووووت اكتر مما تتخيل وبفرح بيهم اوى اوى 

يكفينى ما فعلته فيك ويكفينى انى خليتك كلوت متسواش استيك فى سوق الجمعة 

قال دكتور اكس قال 

خليه ينضم للقطيع يلا 

المطلوب من الكداب ابن دجال مكة
يجيب مرجع يهودى مكتوب فيه ان اشيرا زوجة يهوه اله اسرائيل
يجيب عدد اوحد من الكتاب بيقول ان اشيرا هى زوجة يهوه

غير كدا لن تجد سوى النعت بالكذب الصريح 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (6 أبريل 2013)

*العلقة الاخيرة

اعراض ادمان الكافيين من موسوعة عن الادمان
*








​* 

والله يا ابنى انا مكسوفلك انا لو منك مظهرتش تانى لمدة عشر سنين على ما الفضايح دى كلها تتدارى 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (6 أبريل 2013)

*سؤال من الحاج اكس
*


> *طب ما هو ثبت بالدراسات الحديثة
> أن تدخين الحشيش والماريجوانا بكميات معتدلة يسكن الألم بشكل قوى ......
> يا ترى ليه الأطباء مش بيوصوا بتدخين المخدرات دى بجرعة معتدلة ....*


مين الحمار اللى قالك كدا
*فى حاجة اسمها **Medical cannabis*
*وبيستخدموا هذا العشب فى اغراض طبيبة بالفعل*

*واليك مصدرى*
*اليك قائمة من الدول المحترمة المسموح فيها باستخدام المارجوانا فى اغراض طبية وكعلاج *
منهم الولايات المتحدة وكندا اسرائيل اسبانيا المانيا استراليا ايطاليا البرتغال 






*لمرضى السرطان اللى عندهم الم قوية جدا لا تحتمل بيستعمل مخدر اسمه مورفين لتسكين الالم 
*
*هل طبيعى انك بتستخدم المورفين لو معندكش الم قاتل زى الام السرطانات؟*
*والمورفين مخدر لو اسخدمته وانت معندكش الم هتتدمنه وهتتحول لمدمن مورفين*





*اهلا بك الى القطيع*


*حد عايز حاجة تانى قبل ماقفل *


----------



## ElectericCurrent (6 أبريل 2013)

تسلم الايادى يا باشا
طوووول عمرك  كبيييير  يا كبيييييييير


----------



## apostle.paul (6 أبريل 2013)

*

نبدأ بقلة الادب
*


> الجحش





> * يا بغل *





> *  يا بغل*





> *يا جاموسة*


*
ندخل على المفيد 

الجاهل بيتكلم عن تسكين الالم وقولتلك يا جاهل ان المادة الىل فى الاعشاب دى بتستخدم لتسكين الالم زيها زى المورفين الىل بتعتبر مخدر

وبيتناولها من لديهم الام قاتلة يعنى ملهاش اى فائدة للجسم ولا ليها اى فائدة وقائية سوى تسكين الالم**

والمارجوانا نفسها مسموح استخدامها لاغراض طبية فى دول محترمة يا ابن انجاس مكة وادتلك الخازووووووووق المغرى يا ابن عايشة 

لو كملت كلام المواقع يا معتوه هتقرا الاتى*
"The research can provide an evidence basis for  deciding the appropriate use of cannabis and related compounds as  medicines. *This is the first study using different doses of cannabis and  a tightly controlled pain stimulus that suggests that cannabis has a  therapeutic window of pain relief," said Wallace.**


**عرفت ليه  عملوا التجربة على متطوعين علشان يحددوا الجرعة المناسبة من هذة الاعشاب واستخدامها كدواء

**

اللى بعده
*​


----------



## apostle.paul (6 أبريل 2013)

> و هنا لنا أن نتساءل
> ما دامت فوائد الخمر يمكن الحصول عليها من العنب فلم نشربها على الرغم من أن شربها قد يسبب أضرار أخرى ؟


*النبى انت تتدخل تتغطى انت كمان هى مش نقصاك
هو احنا بندور على بديل للنبيذ الاحمر 
ياعم احنا بنتكلم عن نص فعلى فيه قدم الرسول بولس نصيحة بشرب النبيذ الاحمر لاجعل معدته 
احنا مبندورش على بدايل يا عم الحاج احنا بنتكلم عن نص واقعى قدامنا

ادخ نام


*


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 أبريل 2013)

غسيل







ومكوى




​


----------



## The Antiochian (7 أبريل 2013)

> *طيب وبعدين يعنى لما الناس تقرا راجل بيقول لراجل انت حقير هتفهم ايه
> 
> انت هتلبسنى تهم يا ابنى
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
**ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
**ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
**ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
**ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
**ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## apostle.paul (7 أبريل 2013)

*عمركم شوفتوا حد بيرد على حاجة 10 مرات

وكل دا من نسبة الهيجان اللى هما اصيبوا بيه

لانه مش قادر يقتبس كلامى 

نبدأ الاول بمقال مايو كلينك وانا رديت عليه بكتاب لمستشفى كليفلاند اعرق وافضل مستشفيات امريكا بس هو مخدش باله

بس تعالوا نقرا بهدوء دون هيجان المسلمين هل مايو كلينك بتنفى فوائد النبيذ الاحمر ام تقول ان ممكن الشرب المتوسط يقودك للادمان ودا خطر

تعالوا نشوف عنوان المقالة

Alcohol use: If you drink, keep it moderate

Alcohol use is a slippery slope. Moderate drinking can  offer some health benefits. But it's easy to drink too heavily, leading  to serious health consequences



هو لا ينفى اثاره المفيدة على الصحة وسبق وقدمت كتابا عرض فوائد النبيذ الاحمر بنسب متوسطة على القلب حسب ابحاث مايو كلينك



وهذة هى الفوائد الصحية اللى ذكروها فى نفس المقال

Health benefits of moderate alcohol use

 Moderate alcohol consumption may provide some health benefits. It may:  
 

Reduce your risk of developing heart disease
Reduce your risk of dying of a heart attack
Possibly reduce your risk of strokes, particularly ischemic strokes
Lower your risk of gallstones
Possibly reduce your risk of diabetes
وقدم بالظبط النسب المتوسطة 


The 2010 Dietary Guidelines for Americans recommend that if you choose  to drink alcohol you do so only in moderation — up to one drink a day  for women or two drinks a day for men.  
 Examples of one drink include: 


Beer: 12 fluid ounces (355 milliliters)
Wine: 5 fluid ounces (148 milliliters)
Distilled spirits (80 proof): 1.5 fluid ounces (44 milliliters
نستخلص من المقال انه لا ينفى الفوائد الصحية للنبيذ الاحمر بنسب متوسطة​
قدم فوائده​
قدم النسب المتوسطة​
الاعتراض فقط ليس على فائدته الصيحة ولكن الخوف من ان ينجر الانسان لتناول كميات اكبر ويتحول لمدمن " وهذا خارج نطاق بحثنا "
​
ناتى للمقال الاخر​
وهذا المقال ليس كما قال الجاهل انه قدمته جامعة هارفرد لكن هو من تقديم هذا الموقع helpguide.com بالتعاون مع منشورات جامعة هارفرد العلمية​


هذا المقال لا علاقة لها بموضوعنا من اساسه فهو يتكلم عن الاسراف فى تناول الكحوليات 

وهناك عدة فضائح وقع فيها اصدقائنا المراهقين
اولا 

نقرا هذا جيدا

Women  who drink more than light to moderate amounts of alcohol (more  than about 7  drinks a week) are at increased risk of car accidents and  other traumatic  injuries, cancer, hypertension, stroke, and suicide. In  addition, drinking at  an elevated rate increases the likelihood that a  woman will go on to abuse or  become dependent on alcohol.



فكل هذة الاخطار المذكورة قيل عنها اذا تناولت المراة بكميات اكبر من النسب القليلة الى المتوسطة ووصلت الى مرحلة الاسراف وسوء الاستخدام

وهذا خارج نطاق بحثنا اساسا


واليكم الاستزادة من نفس الموقع للتاكيد على انهم يتحدثون عن الاسراف فى استخدام الكحوليات​The  health consequences of alcohol abuse in women

Women  who abuse or are dependent on alcohol are more vulnerable than men to:


Liver disease. Women are more  likely to  contract alcoholic liver disease, such as hepatitis (an  inflammation of the  liver), and are more likely to die from liver  cirrhosis (a chronic disease that  progressively destroys the liver’s  ability to aid in digestion and  detoxification).
Brain damage. Women are more  likely than men  to suffer alcohol-induced brain damage, such as loss of  mental function and  reduced brain size
وقارنوا بين المراة التى لا تشرب اطلاقا او التى تشرب بنسب متوسطة وبين المراة التى تشرب بنسب عالية جدا 
​
فوضعوا المراة التى تشرب بنسب متوسطة خارج نطاق الاضرار​
Compared  with women who don’t drink or who drink in moderation, women who drink heavily  also have an increased risk of:

Osteoporosis (a thinning of the  bones).
Falls and hip fractures.
Premature menopause.
Infertility and miscarriages.
High blood pressure and heart  disease.
.​
وانا غير معترض ان المراة الحامل توقف تماما شرب الخمر والقهوة والشاى وكل هذة المواد اثناء فترة الحمل تماما ودى مش معلومة ضدنا hلمعلومة ليست جديدة وليس قاصرة فقط على المواد الكحولية​
ومصدرى اهو​










​

نختم بفقرة كوميدية ويحيلنى الى موقع يقول هذا​
However, with AICR’s  second expert report noting convincing evidence  that alcohol is  associated with increased risk for cancers of the  mouth, pharynx and  larynx, esophagus, breast (pre- and postmenopausal)  and colon and  rectum (in men), wine is not a recommended source of  resveratrol.​وانا اعرف ان الكحوليات تسبب السرطانات وبتدمر الجسم كله​
لكن السؤال لما تشرب قد ايه منها؟​
هو دا السؤال​
يعنى لو شربت جرامات كل يوم من النبيذ الاحمر هيجيلك سرطان؟​
عندك مصدرين اتنين منهم واحد لكليفلاند نصح بشرب النبيذ الاحمر بنسب متوسطة والاخر قال ان الخبراء نصحوا بذلك لكن بنسب متوسطة​
لا يوجد الى الان اى شئ يناقض ما قولناه واثبتناه لكن لدى سؤال واحد هل انت قدمت كتابا واحد فى كل هذا الرغى هل انت قدمت شئ جديد من اول لما بدانا الموضوع قولتلى فوكس نيوز ايه وويكدبيا ايه وانت ما فعلته انت زى المرمطون بتنقل مشاركات اخواتك بين المنتديات ولا يوجد فيهم شخص واحد اقتبس كلمة من اى كتاب او مرجع علمى واعتمادهم فقط على ما اقدمه او المواقع على الانترنت ونهاية الكلام علشان هو صعب على بيقول الاتى​



عايزنى يا وثنى :


أكدب كــــــــــــــــــــــــل دول و اصدق


الصورتين المشبوهين الى انت جايبهم بالبرنامج اياه

أنقر للتوسيع...


مفيش اى حد قالك تكدبهم لانهم اصلا مش ضدنا ولعلمك يا طفلى العزيز انا لم استخدم الليبرونكس اصلا فى هذا الموضوع وهو لا يحتوى على كتاب طبى واحد فانت انسان معوق لا تفهم اى شئ الليبرونكس لا يوجد فيه كتب طبية اطلاقا ولا يوجد اى كتاب من اللى استخدمتهم فى الموضوع موجود عليه ولو مش عجباك الكتب اخبط راسك فى اكبرها حيط فلا يضر العلماء نبح الكلاب​



من الاخر:

انت و كتابك وقعتوا............و انتهى الامر........

أنقر للتوسيع...

على امك ياض تلبس الطرحة وتقعد جنب اخواتك البنات مشفش وشك من هنا لغاية 10 سنين جايين


يلا باى باى يا حبيبى متنساش الطرحة ألنبى وحياة ابوك


والناس كتر خيرهم جايبلنا موقع كتبلنا النسب القياسية لتناول الكحوليات كل يوم​                   A standard drink is:



One 12-ounce bottle of beer or  wine cooler
One 5-ounce glass of wine
1.5 ounces of 80-proof distilled  spirits
Remember: alcohol content of different beers,   wines, and distilled spirits can vary and a single mixed drink may  actually contain  nearly two standard drinks.
​*


----------



## apostle.paul (7 أبريل 2013)

*هو خلاص عقل وهيروح يشوف مستقبله ومش هيعمل كدا تانى

ربنا يهديك ويشفيك

موضوع اشيرا هفتح موضوع مخصوص بكرة اول لما ارجع من الشغل وهتشوفوا فيه فضايح بلا حصر

و مترجعش تصوت

شكرا على حسن تعاونكم معا ونشوفكم فى مذبحة علمية جديدة   
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 أبريل 2013)

حقيقةً، لم أرى موضوع كهذا منك يا دكتور يوحنا طيلة فترة خدمتك، فهذا الموضوع درس قاسي جدا عليهم لأنهم أرادوا التحدث بالعلم  ...

الصراحة تربية على حق.. تسلم إيدك اللي ربّت يا دكتور..


----------



## apostle.paul (7 أبريل 2013)

*يا عزيزى النبيذ فى الامبراطورية الرومانية كان بيستخدم لاغراض طبية وهذا ما قد اثبتناه 


**Romans believed that wine had the power to both heal and harm. Wine was a recommended cure for mental disorders such as depression, memory loss and grief, as well as bodily ailments, from bloating, constipation, diarrhea, gout, and halitosis to snakebites, tapeworms, urinary problems and vertigo.*
* Cato wrote extensively on the medical uses of wine, including a recipe for a laxative: wine made from grapevines treated with a mixture of ashes, manure and hellebore. He recommended that the flowers of certain plants, e.g. juniper and myrtle,  be soaked in wine to help with snakebites and gout. He also believed  that a mixture of old wine and juniper, boiled in a lead pot, could aid  in urinary issues and that mixing wine with very acidic pomegranates could cure tapeworms


**علشان تقرا اكتر اقرا هنا

*​​


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 أبريل 2013)

المهم عشان مانخرجش عن الموضوع، تم إثبات ما كان يعترض عليه المسلم ويتحدى،، لو عايزيين تتكلموا في حاجة تاني ماشي، بس المهم ماتحولوش تشتتوا الموضوع لأنه مش هايتشتت على الإطلاق،  وكل تحدي وانتم طيبيين  ..


----------



## apostle.paul (8 أبريل 2013)

*يا جماعة اللى عايز يرد على يقتبس كلامى حرف حرف وكلمة وكلمة ويرد عليها

انا مبردش على عيال هايجة

اقرا تانى الرومان كانوا بيصفوه لايه
**Wine was a recommended cure for mental disorders such as depression, memory loss and grief, as well as bodily ailments, from bloating, constipation, diarrhea, gout, and halitosis to snakebites, tapeworms, urinary problems and vertigo


*

> *الحوار قائم على فكرة هل النصيحة كانت صحيحه و لا لأ
> 
> و احنا اثبتنا كلامنا من مايو كلينيك و هارفارد*



*يا جماعة هاتووووووووولى راجل يكلمنى 
اقتبس كلامى يا بيضة زى امان بعمل ورد عليه
مش لازم ارد 10 مرات علشان افهمك انك جاهل*
*



و انت جاى تقولى:

الرومانيين كانوا بيستخدموه كعلاج!!!!

يا حلاوة!!!!

أنقر للتوسيع...

يا ابنى وانا مال اهلى التاريخ اللى بيقول ان الرومان وغيرهم استخدموه فى اغراض علاجية*

*



هل استخدام الرومانيين للخمر كعلاج حجة بالنسبة للطب الحديث مثلا؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

الواد يعينى من كتر الصدمات نسى الموضوع بيتكلم عن ايه اصلا 

الموضوع يا حاج بيتكلم عن نص مكتوب من 2000 سنة مش طب حديث

وانا اثبت بالدراسات الحديثة ان النصيحة الطبية صحيحة 

*


> *الرومان كانوا يعتقدوا ان النبيذ له القدرة على ان يعالج و على أن يؤذى!!!*


*وهو حد قال حاجة غير كدا
ايوة له فوائد صحية ويسستخدم فى اغراض طبية فى كثير من الحضارات مش فقط الرومان

وله اضرار معروفة ومعلنة

هل انت اصابك نوعا من التخلف العقلى علشان تنسى احنا بنتكلم عن ايه



يا جماعة حد يشوفلى راجل اكلمه
هاتوووووووووووووولى راجل اكلمه *​​


----------



## apostle.paul (8 أبريل 2013)

*راجع يا حبيبى قلبى الموضوع دا

احب ابشركم ان المسلمين جالهم هيجان رسمى من الموضوع 

انا سعيد انى شخص واحد فى منتدى مسيحى سبب هيجان للمنتديات الاسلامية باعضائها واقصى ما فعلوه هو الشتيمة والسب 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (8 أبريل 2013)

> *بلاش تخلينى اغلط
> 
> هو انت اقتبست مشاركة واحده ليا على بعضها عشانت تقولى الكلام ده؟؟؟؟
> طيب حتى نص مشاركة؟؟؟*


*طيب بزمتك انت اصلا كتبت مشاركة واحدة غير الاولى وبعدين رديت عليها قعدت ساكت يومين رغاية مجه عيل تانى من منتدى تانى يلحقك قعدت تنقل مشاركاته ولما اتزنقت قولتلى سيبك من الموضوع دا وقولى مين كتب الرسايل دى 

قولى انت كتبت ايه فى الموضوع كله
اذكرلى اسم مرجع واحد انت استشهدت بيه فى كل الموضوع
*


> *يا ابنى انت بذات متكلمش فى حاجة زى دى
> 
> لانك مردتش اصلا هعلى حاجة من الى كتبته؟؟؟؟*


*الىل هو ايه ؟؟؟
قولى كدا انت عايز انى سؤال وانا اجاوبك 
الموضوع الاساسى انتهينا منه 
الرسائل الرعوية اقتبستلك من نفس الكتاب واثبت انك مدلس وكداب وفقط ناقل من العيال التانية منغير متقرا وقولتلك الموضوع نفسه هفتحله موضوع تانى

ماهو المطلوب منى لكى اثبتلك حموريتك

*


> *المفروض ان النص ده اتكتب باغراء من الروح القدس
> و المفروض يطلع صح فى مقاييس العلم الحديث(((لان كلمة الرب...المزعومة))*


*ماهو دا الىل انا عملته اثبتت حاجتين

اولهم ان هذة النصيحة الطبية كانت متعارف عليها فى بيئته وحضارته وثقافته 

ثانيا اثبتت ان هذة النصيحة الطبية القديمة فى ضوء الدراسات الحديثة صحيحة

قولى انت عملت ايه؟

*


> *و طلع النص غلط خالص و خرافه (زى خرافه ادمان الكافيين كده)*


* 
ماحنا بقالنا اسبوع فى الوحل والتخلف دا مستنيك تجبلى مصدر ينافى ما قولته ولم يحدث

بقالى 3 ايام مستنيك تقتبس كلام المرجع الىل انا قدمته عن الادمان الىل اتكلم عن ادمان الكافيين واعراض انسحابه وبرضة مردتش

هل انا اتحمل نتيجة انك حمار ؟؟
هل انا اتحمل نتيجة انك جاهل؟؟؟

*


> *هو انتم فيكم راجل اصلا؟؟(اقصد المحاورين النصارى)*


*اسال احمد سبيع اللى شبه كفار مكه هيقولك انه بيجيلى حالة صرع زى رسوله لما بيسمع اسمى*



> *على رأى ((العم مصيلحى))*


*يووووووووووووووووووه دا احنا ياما ادناله على قفاه بس المشكلة انه مكنش بيكمل كان بيدخل زى الاراجوزات يكتب مشاركة وياخد اول رد يصورهم ويمشى وبعدين محدش يشوف وشه

بيقولوا اتجوز واحدة منقبة كان ماشى معاها وزنقها على الطريق الزراعى واهلها قفشوهم واتجوزها بس طلع مبيعرفش ودخل فى حالة اكتئاب ومن ساعتها بطل يدخل على النت لغاية ميتعالج

الكلام دا صح ولا ايه ؟


مستنين يا جماعة راجلا فى هذة الامة العقيمة يقتبس كلامى ويرد عليه 

زى مانا بحط عليكم كدا
*


> *هو حد  جاب سيرة الرومانيين دلوقتى؟؟؟
> 
> الحوار قائم على فكرة هل النصيحة كانت صحيحه و لا لأ*


*هو انت هتعلمنى يا فاشل 

السؤال شقين شق تاريخى واثبات النصيحة الطبية بانها كانت لم تكن غريبة عن بيئة بولس الرسول والحضارة اللى حواليه

والشق التانى اثبات صحة النصيحة المتداولة فى الطب الرومانى على ضوء الابحاث الحديثة وكلاهما اثبتناه

يعنى لا سمح الله انت تصدر تثبتلى ان فى زمن حمادة ابن امنة كانوا بياكلوا الدبان علشان فيه دواء؟؟

لا سمح الله تقدر تثبتلى بالطب الحديث ان اكل الدبان فيه دواء؟؟؟

يلا يا حبيبى روح ذاكر علشان مستقبلك الامتحانات كلها شهر ونص وهتبتدأ وانت لسه وراك 5 سنين على ما تتخرج ووراك هم ما يتلم سيبك انت من كلام الكبار دا وادخل اتفرج على سبيس تون واشرب اللبن ونام جنب ماما أحبيبى علشان متزعلش منك يلا يا كتموتو   *


----------



## e-Sword (8 أبريل 2013)

*


apostle.paul قال:



 يلا يا حبيبى روح ذاكر علشان مستقبلك الامتحانات كلها شهر ونص وهتبتدأ وانت لسه وراك 5 سنين على ما تتخرج ووراك هم ما يتلم سيبك انت من كلام الكبار دا وادخل اتفرج على سبيس تون واشرب اللبن ونام جنب ماما أحبيبى علشان متزعلش منك يلا يا كتموتو   

أنقر للتوسيع...

 :34ef::34ef:
 حلاقة كابــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــورية 

العيل احم اسف اقصد المشكك تلاقية دلوقتى شكلة كدة **:big4:  **



**:36_1_47:  
تعيش يا دكتور و تربى **



*​


----------



## apostle.paul (15 أبريل 2013)

*لا جديد شوية نساوين بيردحوا على المصطبة

لا يوجد مرجع واحد قدموه ضد ما قلته على السنة العلماء

لا يوجد اقتباس واحد تم اقتباسه من كلامى وتم الرد عليه

عيال معوقة قاعدين يولوا على الفضايح اللى فى الموضوع

شوية عيال عبيطة وعلى راسهم طارق عز الدين بتاع شبرا العبيط اللى مش عارف يبقى سلفى ولا روش  بيقولى سبيع اللى شبع كفار مكة  بعبع 

كان محمدك ابن امنة خوفنا ومكنش عنده حاجة غير سيفه ولما سيفه صدى واتكسر وضعه المسيحين تحت احذيتهم وهرسووووووه

سبيع دا كلمته على البالتوك جاله صرع لما عرف انى انا اللى بكلمه وعملى بلوك من غرفته العبيطة

ليه يا ننوص عين ماما انت وهو مبتمسكوش اعصابكم
 امتكم العبيييييييييييطة بتاعت الصاحبة والولد ميعرفوش يقفوا قدام العلم والثقافة

ومازال التحدى قائم 
*


----------



## شاهير (16 مايو 2019)

> و هنا
> و بكل محبه:
> و بصفتى طبيب كبد و جهاز هضمى:
> اتحدى اى مسيحى ان يأتى بدليل طبى على استخدام الخمر كعلاج للتليف الكبدى او الاستسقاء او حتى كعلاج عام ...كما يوحى بذلك كلام بولس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> اى طبيب مسيحى عنده المقدرة على الرد....................فليتفضل بالرد مشكورا.............



*تعليق :

لماذا لم يقوم الأخ المتحدي بشكر من قاموا بالرد كما قال ؟ 
اليس كان المفروض ان تشكرهم علي هذه المعلومات التي فاقت قدراتك ؟! 

ام انك حولت الموضوع للشتيمه ودخلت في مواضيع اخري ليس لها علاقه بالتحدي الذي قلت عليه ؟! 

في النهايه اشكر كل من قام بالرد علي الموضوع نيابة عن كل مسيحي يحب المعرفه 


سلام رب المحد *


----------

